# Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel



## StefanWeiss (8. März 2011)

*Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,814869


----------



## rafaeolo (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

na das hört sich doch gut an, wenn das was man mit abstand am häufigsten macht (kämpfen) endlich mal spass bringt, auch wenn man kein schach mag.


----------



## Krampfkeks (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

R.I.P. Drakensang, R.I.P. Dragon Age. Mal sehen wer als nächstes Versucht wieder Schach-RPGs neu aufzulegen....aber gerade hier versteh ich nicht warum Bioware umbedingt in nem fünftel der Zeit nicht nur einen Nachfolger rauspressen musste sondern auch Aspekte am aufgebauten Universum (!!) ändern...schade - ich hab das Entwicklerstudio echt mal geschätzt.
Sie liefern sicherlich immernoch super Spiele mit guter Story - allerdings doch sehr stark an den mainstream angepasst. Ich frag mich langsam ob DA3 und ME3 überhaupt noch talente haben werden.

Und achja: Schön geschriebener Test - muss auch mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Fretschia (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Nachdem ich den Test durchgelesen hatte war ich mir sicher das wird eine knappe 80er Wertung. Wie man da auf 88 kommen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Wenn ich Dinge höre wie: "Jedes Gebiet,jede Höhle sieht völlig gleich aus, es gibt 1 Stadt!! Man kann seine Helden nicht mehr mit einzelnen Rüstungsteilen ausürsten, das ist einfach inakzeptabel.Ich hab mich echt gefreut auf DA2 aber ich kann genau 2 Pro-Argumente bejahen die mir gefalllen und alle Kontra Argumente plus 10 weitere die mir spontan einfallen. Wünsch allen die es sich kaufen viel Spass, ich schlag zu wenn es auf Steam für 5 Euro angeboten wird.


----------



## babajager (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

hmm schade wird wohl nix mit dem kauf....ist das wirklich das ende eines großartigen entwicklerstudios für rpg´s? 

mfg.


----------



## K1llerk3v (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Ich denke ich kann bei einer guten story und inszenierung gerne auf einige rollenspiel-elemente verzichten, origins war ja auch schon nicht gerade ein hardcore-rpg sodass der verlust beim 2er für mich jedenfalls nicht so tragisch ist. Falls ich mal wieder nen rpg anfall hab gibts ja z.B. fallout.


----------



## major-tom4 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Beim Erscheinen von DA hatte ich noch die Hoffung auf eine Wiederauferstehung klassischer RPG ala DSA2 oder BG. Die kann ich wohl bei DA2 begraben. Wieder wurde ein RPG auf dem Altar der Mittelmaessigkeit und Beliebigkeit geopfert. Schade drum.
Irgenwie gleichen sich alle Spiele immer mehr, man kann im Gameplay kaum noch Unterschiede ausmachen. Blos nicht die Spieler ueberfordern oder gar zum nachdenken anregen. Es wird am Spielemarkt deutlich langweiliger


----------



## ttttT87t (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Ich habe sicher nichts gegen ein gutes Actionspiel, gerade wenn es noch eine gute Story/Atmosphäre besitzt (Batman:Arkham Asylum fand ich zB super), aber bei Dragon Age finde ich es doch sehr schade, dass der Rollenspielpart (weiter) zurückgeschraubt wurde... gute Rollenspiele (mit hohem Rollenspielanteil) werden leider seltener.
Wie auch Fretschia hat mich nach Lektüre des Tests allerdings die endgültige Wertung verwundert... die positiven Aspekte klangen meist gut, manchmal selten sehr gut und eigentlich nie herausragend - zumal fast immer noch kleine (und für mich negativ klingende) Einwände oder Einschränkungen angegeben wurden. Daneben wird zwar nur noch das spärliche Leveldesign als negativer Aspekt aufgeführt, allerdings scheint mir das ziemlich gravierend und der Atmosphäre äußerst abträglich. Alles zusammen klang das für mich nach einer Wertung von 80-85 (letzteres scheint mir schon sehr großzügig)... aber möglicherweise funktioniert es ja als Action-Rollenspiel "88er"-gut und das kommt im Text nur nicht so ganz rüber, da wiederholt darauf hingewiesen wird, dass alles zu wenig oder zu simpel für ein echtes Rollenspiel sei. Persönlich beurteilen können werde ich das Spiel vermutlich erst nach einer Steam-5€-Sonderaktion...


----------



## Sabbelmann (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Einfach nur noch traurig was Konsolen und deren Unterstützer dem Gaming antun...


----------



## Dawnrazor666 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

war klar als ea bioware gekauft hat, das es das ende anspruchsvoller rpgs aus dem hause werden würde.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



> Was zunächst nach einfallslosem Klischee klingt, entwickelt sich rasch zu einer Hauptgeschichte, die so ziemlich alle Register zieht, die gute Fantasy braucht. Verrat, Freundschaft, dunkle Magie, Mord, Krieg, Familienzwist, politische Querelen zwischen Magiern, Templern und der Kirche, Rassenhass, Banditen, Sklaverei, Drachen und Monster



Schade, daß nicht darauf eingegangen wurde wieviele der genannten "Register" auch Klischees sind oder klischeehaft aufgezogen werden. Warum eigentlich nicht?



> Egal ob es der sympathische Zwerg Varric ist, der seine Armbrust liebevoll "Bianca" nennt, oder die kesse Piratenbraut Isabela, die Sie ein ums andere Mal an der Nase herumführt


 Was über Varric hier genannt wird ist übelstes Klischee. Und kann man bei Isabela das "Um-die-Nase-herumführen" unterbinden oder durchschauen, oder hat der Spieler da keine Wahl, denn danach sieht es in ihrer Beschreibung aus. 



> "Wie wird Isabela reagieren, wenn ich ihr nicht bei ihrem Anliegen helfe?" "Was geschieht, wenn ich versuche, mit Fenris anzubändeln?"


Ok, jetzt reicht es aber: Wie alt ist denn der Author dieses "Artikels"?



> Einsteiger fühlten sich damit überfordert und recht leicht konnte man sich verskillen, also suboptimal entwickeln.


 Oh noez! Was fällt den Herstellern auch ein ein Spiel zu entwickeln in denen die Charakterentwicklung nicht wie bei jRPGs automatisch funktioniert. Wann wundert sich schon fast, ob Diablo 2 heutzutage nicht als "zu schwer für Einsteiger" angesehen werden würde. Immerhin gibt es erst seit kurzem die Möglichkeit Skillpunkte neu zu verteilen. 

Klick Button 1 warte eine halbe Sekunde, drücke Pause und wechsel auf Dieb und drücke Button 2: BOOM. 400% mehr Schaden. Das ist eine "ordentliche Portion Taktik"???

Alles was als positiv im Kampfsystem genannt wurde, würde ich persönlich eher als neutral einstufen. Überhaupt passt die Überschrift "Positive Aspekte Teil 3 (Kampfsystem)" gar nicht zum Inhalt der Seite. Das scheint aber generell für alle "positive Aspekte"-Überschriften zu gelten. Auch in den Seiten davor wurde eine Menge negatives genannt, welches durchaus das "positive" wieder aufheben konnte.
Während der negative Aspekt bei mir eher als neutral angesehen würde. Ehrlich gesagt, ja es ist schade, daß die Gebiete immer wieder verwendet wurden, aber wirklich verschlechtern wird es das Spiel nicht. Das hat es bei Oblivion für mich auch nicht gemacht. 

Und die Pro-"Argumente" am Ende ist einfach nur noch mies. Falls der Artikel Rollenspieler davon überzeugen sollte, daß das Positive überwiegt hat er versagt. Überhaupt man sieht wie verzweifelt positives gesucht wurde, wenn folgendes als Pro-Arguement angesehen wird: "Explizite Gewaltdarstellungen gehören in einem Fantasy-Spiel einfach dazu. Schwertkämpfe sind nun mal brutal."


----------



## Spassbremse (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Shame on you, BioWare! Shame on you, EA!

Ich hatte ja bereits eine üble Vorahnung, als die ersten Screenshots vor einigen Monaten sah, aber spätestens nach der Demo und dem "Subtext" diverser Teste (ich verweise z.B. auf Krawall) war mir klar:

Das Ding ist megascheisse, unterirdisch, redundant, peinlich*
Das erste BioWare-Spiel in knapp 15 Jahren, dass ich mir NICHT kaufen werde, wahrscheinlich nicht einmal dann, wenn man es für unter 10 € nachgeworfen bekommt.

Danke BioWare, danke EA, dass ihr euch dafür entschieden habt, das Gamedesign in eine Richtung zu trimmen, so dass auch der blödeste CoD-Action-Zombie noch etwas damit anfangen kann. 

Taktischer Anspruch in den Kämpfen? Konnte ich in der Demo nicht feststellen - und damit meine ich nicht einmal diese unsägliche "Superhelden"-Sequenz ganz am Anfang. Das Ding ist spielerisch ein primitiver Buttonsmasher, mehr nicht. Da reißt auch die - wahrscheinlich - gewohnt gute BioWare-Art, Geschichten zu erzählen, nicht mehr viel raus. Skillsystem? Inventar? Ein Witz - man hat diese Features offenbar nur drin, "weil RPG so etwas ja haben müssen.

Ich warte mit Schrecken auf Mass Effect 3. Was wird das dann? Ein interaktiver Film, wo ich nur zu bestimmten Zeiten den richtigen Knopf drücken muss? 

Mein Fazit: eine Beleidigung für Rollenspieler, jetzt richtet sich der Blick auf den Hexer - ich hoffe, der hält, was er verspricht.


* persönliches Empfinden, eigene Meinung.


----------



## willfriede (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



> Mein Fazit: eine Beleidigung für Rollenspieler,
> jetzt richtet sich der Blick auf den Hexer - ich hoffe, der hält, was er
> verspricht.



Ich sehe das ähnlich wie du. Allerdings hat mich das erste Video zu Witcher2 schon stutzig gemacht. Da gibts nämlich ein typisches Konsolen-Kreismenü. Ich hoffe dass, das alles ist was an die Konsole angepasst wurde.


----------



## Morrandirr (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Was mich an Diskussionen über Rollenspiele in letzter Zeit stört ist, dass ständig solche Dinge kommen wie "weniger klassisches Rollenspiel", "weniger Rollenspiel-Elemente" etc. Denn meines Erachtens gibt es keine allgemeingültige Definition des (Computer-)Rollenspiels.
Ich denke, wenn man dazu mal ein paar Leute befragen würde, kämen durchaus widersprüchliche Dinge raus. 

Für mich persönlich z.B. bedeutet Rollenspiel nämlich schlicht, dass man eine Rolle spielt und entsprechend dieser Rolle versucht, Entscheidungen zu treffen. Diese Rolle mag fast gänzlich vorgegeben (Witcher), teilweise selbst gestaltet und teilweise selbst erstellt (Dragon Age, Mass Effect) oder fast gänzlich selbst erstellt (Drakensang, Baldurs Gate) sein. Der Reiz des Rollenspiels liegt dann für mich darin, mit der (möglichst schlüssigen) Spielwelt, also v.a. mit NSC, so interagieren zu können, dass mir dabei möglichst viel Freiheit gelassen wird, Entscheidungen zu treffen. Und diese Entscheidungen sollen natürlich Auswirkungen in der Spielwelt haben. V.a. die Interaktion mit den Begleitern halte ich für essentiell.
Sammeln von vielen verschiedenen Items, komplexes Leveln und taktische Kämpfe finde ich zwar auch nett, aber nicht zwingend notwendig. 

Wenn der Artikel die Schwerpunkte des Spiels korrekt zusammenfasst, scheint DA2 wohl schon ganz gut für mich geeignet zu sein. Natürlich gibt es einige echts Cons, wie zum  Beispiel fehlende Talente für soziale Interaktion (Überreden, Feilschen, Betören, Lügen,...), schlechtes Leveldesign oder hektische Kämpfe.

Die fehlende Möglichkeit, die Begleiter detailliert ausrüsten zu können, ist für mich zum Beispiel ein Segen. Ich mag es nicht, minutenlang Zeit damit zu verbringen zu "müssen", die gerade eben gefundene Rüstung mit den Rüstungen meiner 6 Begleiter zu vergleichen, ob diese nicht irgendwo 1,78% besser ist. Da bin ich durchaus glücklich, wenn sich dies auf meinen Hauptchar beschränkt.

Im übrigen denke ich, das man das Modell, mit dem die Beziehung seinen Begleitern abgebildet ist, noch sehr ausbaufähig ist. Es ist aktuell, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, zu eindimensional. Es ist somit recht vorhersehrbar. Man könnte statt einer "Approval"-Achse 4-5 andere einführen, über deren Werte das Verhältnis von Begleiter zu Held besser abgebildet wird. Wahrscheinlich wird die Mehrheit hier sagen, dass ein Rollenspiel keine Beziehungs-Simulation gehört. Ich hingegen denke, dass es beim Rollenspiel genau darum geht - natürlich eingebettet in eine Welt aus Magie, Mord, Drachen, Kampf und Heldentum.


----------



## Angeldust (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Warum bringt hier eigentlich jeder The WItcher als Rollenspiel "Nonplusultra". Das Inventar war gümmelig, das Skillsystem nen Krampf, Texturen gabs zum runterladen, war zu Relase nicht spielbar dank 45 Sekunden Ladescreen beim Hauseintritt etc.

TW war nen geniales Spiel aber alles was hier gebracht wird: Inventar, Grafik, Rüstungen etc. war da auch nicht vorhanden...

Macht euch woanders Luft aber trollt nicht in Foren rum indem ihr sonstwas für Schwachsinn verzapft.

OT: Die Grafik mit Dx11 sieht durchaus gut aus. Bei weitem besser als DAO. Der Texture-Pack steht auch schon zum Download. Was die Story angeht bin ich dankbar für wenig Spoiler und lasse mich selber überraschen, aber denke Bioware wird das schon schaukeln. Kampfsystem ist quasi das selbe wie in DAO, gehe auch mal von aus dass die hohen Schwierigkeitsgrade schwer genug sein werden, dass die Flenner von ihrem Buttongesmashe-Trip kommen.

ME2 wird hier immer als Beispiel gebracht. Schonmal bei dem Spiel einen hohen Schwierigkeitgrad versucht? Viel Spaß ohne Taktik beim Reinrennen a la COD.


MIch nervt das Geflenne in den Foren nur noch. Keiner hats gespielt und jeder urteilt. Jedes aber wirklich jedes Review stellt das Game als gut hin wenn auch nicht sehr gut und trotzdem wird hier gehetzt weil angeblich die heilige Rollenspiel-Kuh geschlachtet wurde.

Ich liebe Spiele wie BG und PS:T aber deswegen ist nicht alles Neue schlecht... und wer RPGs anhand vom Inventar und der anlegbaren Rüstung definiert gehört sowieso gehauen. Es gibt x P&P Rpgs die keinen großen Wert auf Ausrüstung legen.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Ich denke das Problem heutzutage ist, dass viele sogenannte "Rollenspieler" noch nie ein richtiges Rollenspiel gespielt haben (wie z.B. Baldur's Gate). Solche Gamer werden DA 2 sicher ganz toll finden. Wie auch überall sonst in unserer Gesellschaft ist es leider auch bei den Games: Hauptsache unkompliziert und dadurch massenwirksam, so dass es auch noch der letzte Heini schnallt. Diese Entwicklung ist wirklich bedenklich, das betrifft ja nicht nur Rollenspiele. Ich bin z.B. mal sehr gespannt was da bei Deus Ex 3 rauskommt...
Liebe Entwickler: WIR SIND NICHT SO DOOF! Traut uns doch mal was zu, wir wollen endlich mal wieder ein richtig komplexes Rollenspiel mit richtiger Charakterentwicklung, einer großen und komplexen Spielwelt . Ok, DA 2 hat eine gute Story und ein gutes Kampfsystem (*Ansichtssache*). Aber das sind meiner Meinung nach eher Zutaten für ein Action-Adventure und nicht für ein Rollenspiel - wobei natürlich auch ein Rollenspiel eine tolle Story braucht. Eine gute Story steht jedem Spiel gut...
Ich werde mir dieses Spiel sicher nicht kaufen, auch wenn natürlich gegen ein bisschen Action nichts einzuwenden ist. Aber als Rollenspiel kann das ja wohl nicht im Entferntesten durchgehen, zumindest nicht für mich. 
Das letzte wirklich gute Rollenspiel auf meiner Festplatte war bezeichnenderweise Nehrim, ein Fanprojekt das ich echten Rollenspielern nur wärmstens empfehlen kann (kostenlos, ist eine Total Conversion von Oblivion).

Lol, worüber ich nur lachen kann bei DA2: es gibt nur eine Stadt. Klar, heutzutage braucht es etwas mehr Aufwand als in Zeiten von Morrowind um eine große Stadt realistisch umzusetzen - man kann heute nicht mehr nur ein viereckiges Haus neben das andere stellen. Deshalb werden die Spiele ja trotz teilweise jahrelanger Entwicklungszeit immer kürzer. Bei DA2 hat die Zeit offensichtlich nur für eine Stadt gereicht...


----------



## connor0815 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Morrandirr schrieb:


> Was mich an Diskussionen über Rollenspiele in letzter Zeit stört ist, dass ständig solche Dinge kommen wie "weniger klassisches Rollenspiel", "weniger Rollenspiel-Elemente" etc. Denn meines Erachtens gibt es keine allgemeingültige Definition des (Computer-)Rollenspiels.
> Ich denke, wenn man dazu mal ein paar Leute befragen würde, kämen durchaus widersprüchliche Dinge raus.
> 
> Für mich persönlich z.B. bedeutet Rollenspiel nämlich schlicht, dass man eine Rolle spielt und entsprechend dieser Rolle versucht, Entscheidungen zu treffen. Diese Rolle mag fast gänzlich vorgegeben (Witcher), teilweise selbst gestaltet und teilweise selbst erstellt (Dragon Age, Mass Effect) oder fast gänzlich selbst erstellt (Drakensang, Baldurs Gate) sein. Der Reiz des Rollenspiels liegt dann für mich darin, mit der (möglichst schlüssigen) Spielwelt, also v.a. mit NSC, so interagieren zu können, dass mir dabei möglichst viel Freiheit gelassen wird, Entscheidungen zu treffen. Und diese Entscheidungen sollen natürlich Auswirkungen in der Spielwelt haben. V.a. die Interaktion mit den Begleitern halte ich für essentiell.
> ...


----------



## connor0815 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Hatte gerade einen längeren Text zu meinem vorherigen Zitat geschrieben......leider nicht gespeichert worden......deshalb nochmal kurz:

Demnächt wird es in Shootern nur noch eine Waffe geben, damit der "Casualdumbatz" bloß nicht die falsche wählt & somit evtl. nicht das Maximum an Punkten erreicht......


----------



## Spassbremse (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Warum bringt hier eigentlich jeder The WItcher als Rollenspiel "Nonplusultra". Das Inventar war gümmelig, das Skillsystem nen Krampf, Texturen gabs zum runterladen, war zu Relase nicht spielbar dank 45 Sekunden Ladescreen beim Hauseintritt etc.



Ich behaupte nicht, dass The Witcher das "Nonplusultra" darstellt. Wo genau liest Du das heraus? Ich behaupte schon gar nicht, dass ich das Inventar/Skillsystem, etc. genial finde  - ich behaupte in meinem Post nicht einmal, dass ich The Witcher besser finde als Dragon Age, wobei das tatsächlich der Fall ist, ich erkläre lediglich, dass ich von mir The Witcher 2 mehr verspreche, als das jetzt bei DA2 der Fall ist.



> Macht euch woanders Luft aber trollt nicht in Foren rum indem ihr sonstwas für Schwachsinn verzapft.



Ja, umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus, gell? Ich würde nicht so weit die Klappe aufreißen, sondern erst einmal an meiner Fähigkeit arbeiten, Texte zu verstehen. 



> OT: Die Grafik mit Dx11 sieht durchaus gut aus. Bei weitem besser als DAO. Der Texture-Pack steht auch schon zum Download. Was die Story angeht bin ich dankbar für wenig Spoiler und lasse mich selber überraschen, aber denke Bioware wird das schon schaukeln.



Gott, die Effektqualität ist mir doch völlig egal. Ich will ein in sich stimmiges Design, und das gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht mehr - die Landschaftsgestaltung finde ich furchtbar, öde und langweilig - daran wird sich auch nichts ändern, wenn die Felsbrocken ultrahochaufgelöst und mit superfeinen BumpsMaps präsentiert werden, also bitte...



> ME2 wird hier immer als Beispiel gebracht. Schonmal bei dem Spiel einen hohen Schwierigkeitgrad versucht? Viel Spaß ohne Taktik beim Reinrennen a la COD.



Ich hab's auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durch. Keine Herausforderung, aber hey, ich bin mit Spielen in den 80ern und 90ern groß geworden, dagegen ist alles, ich wiederhole: absolut alles, was heute erscheint, v ö l l i g anspruchslos. Aber darum geht's ja gar nicht. Und wieder: Textverständnis...




> MIch nervt das Geflenne in den Foren nur noch. Keiner hats gespielt und jeder urteilt. Jedes aber wirklich jedes Review stellt das Game als gut hin wenn auch nicht sehr gut und trotzdem wird hier gehetzt weil angeblich die heilige Rollenspiel-Kuh geschlachtet wurde.



Ich frage noch einmal: Textverständnis? Wenn man zwischen den Zeilen liest, drängt sich einem ein ganz anderer Eindruck auf...
Und wg. dem Geflenne: Ignorier es einfach. Jeder hat ein Recht auf eigene Meinung. Ich find's scheiße, Dir gefällt es. Ist doch prima.
Ich finde z.B. auch samt- und sonders Blizzardspiele scheiße, Diablo, StarCraft, Warcraft, etc. - Millionen dagegen gefällt's.
Du weißt schon, unterschiedliche Geschmäcker, und so...



> Ich liebe Spiele wie BG und PS:T aber deswegen ist nicht alles Neue schlecht... und wer RPGs anhand vom Inventar und der anlegbaren Rüstung definiert gehört sowieso gehauen. Es gibt x P&P Rpgs die keinen großen Wert auf Ausrüstung legen.



Auch wenn ich selbst keinen großen Wert auf Ausrüstung lege, sollte jeder selbst entscheiden, wie sich ein (Rollen)Spiel für ihn anfühlen muss.
Ich persönlich lege sehr viel Wert auf eine glaubwürdige Welt mit interessanter Hintergrundgeschichte, und ja, ich schätze die Möglichkeit, neben der "Mainstory" völlig hanebüchene Nebentätigkeiten zu machen, sei es Jagen, Fischen, Brot backen (hach, Ultima, das waren noch Zeiten) und meine Tränke, Salben, etc. selbst herzustellen.

Dragon Age 2 dagegen wirkt für mich schon sehr stark wie ein interaktiver Film.


----------



## Rakyr (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Was mich an DA2 am meisten stört, ist der Bruch mit dem Vorgänger.

Dragon Age Origins gehört neben Gothic 1/2 und The Witcher zu meinen Lieblingsspielen, diese spielen sich alle unterschiedlich. Ich komme mit vielen Gameplayarten klar, wenn die Atmosphäre und Story stimmt. Aber ich kann es nicht verkraften wenn sich jemand selbst verrät, wenn ein Spiel mit seiner Tradition bricht.


----------



## Morrandirr (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



connor0815 schrieb:


> Demnächt wird es in Shootern nur noch eine Waffe geben, damit der "Casualdumbatz" bloß nicht die falsche wählt & somit evtl. nicht das Maximum an Punkten erreicht......


   Wie meinen?


----------



## Angeldust (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

@ Spaßbremse:

Ich habe dich nicht direkt angesprochen. Aber nachdem es dich anscheinend getroffen hat wird nen Schuh daraus.

DA2 wird mit Spielen vergleichen die teils nen anderes Sub-Genre sind (TW, Gothic, Oblivion etc.) oder eben aus einer anderen Zeit stammen (Ultima, BG etc.). Diese Vergleiche laufen alle hinkend durch die Gegend.

Ja die Geschmäcker sind  verschieden und jeder soll das spielen was er möchte, aber das Schlechtmachen von irgendwas Neuem/Anderem ist mittlerweile zur Gewohnheit von der heutigen Internetgeneration geworden. Da liegt das Problem.

Man kann sagen: Ich finde Ninja-Rumgehoppel scheiße aber nicht Ninja-Rumgehoppel ist scheiße per se. Feedback-Regeln, Kommunikation, positive und normative Aussagen etc.

Jeder sollte seine Meinung haben, aber in der Regel sind Meinungen nur so lange gut wie sie mit der eigenen übereinstimmen... zumindest wirkt das hier so mittlerweile.

Es wird hier nen neutraler und guter Test von PCG geschrieben (ausnahmsweise mal nen wirklich guter) und dann kommt irgendnen Pfosten ums Eck und gibt allgemein wertende und natürlich vollkommen objektive Beurteilungen anhand der Demo ab... 

Ich finde Morrowind, Oblivion und co gruselig. Ich mag keine Open-World Spiele, ich will ums verrecken kein Brot backen und auch nicht angeln und ich brauche keine 147 Gilden um glücklich zu sein. Also nach der heutigen Denkweise: Morrowind ist scheiße... und das ist dann so allgemein... so muss es sein weil ich bin ja objektiv.

Diese Denkweise kommt dauernd beim Thema DA2 weil das Spiel spaltet. Problem ist dass hier nicht moderiert wird, dann könnte man diese Totschlägerargumente auch aus den Foren raushalten.

Wers mistig findet soll argumentieren und nein: "ich finde DA2 zu actionlastig" ist kein Argument, das ist ne Meinung.


----------



## Morrandirr (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Ich stimme Angeldust dabei zu. Es wird zu oft vergessen, zwischen objektiver Qualität (oft sehr schwer beurteilbar) und subjektiv empfundener Qualität (Übereinstimmung mit persönlichem Geschmack) zu unterscheiden.



> Wers mistig findet soll argumentieren und nein: "ich finde DA2 zu actionlastig" ist kein Argument, das ist ne Meinung.


Jein. Dies ist zwar in der Tat kein gültiges Argument für die These "DA2 ist nicht gut.", aber es wäre durchaus ein gültiges für die These "Ich finde DA2 nicht gut.".


----------



## Malifurion (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Tja ich werds mir wohl nicht kaufen. Auch wenn ich ein RPG Fan bin und auch ein Fan Biowares - dank Mass Effect noch mehr - bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen, dass Bioware hier absolute Regeln verletzt hat. Das Spiel hier, ist definitv ein Eigentor. Auch wenn die Story stimmt, der Fokus auf die Charaktäre liegt, so leidet das Gameplay eben durch einen tiefen Einschnitt in die RPG-Elemente - und das kann ich nicht verkraften, weder noch verzeihen. Ich hoffe nur, dass Mass Effect 3 nicht genau den gleichen Weg einschlägt, ja vom Leveldesign her sogar SWTOR das gleiche Schicksal ereilt. Ich kann es vielleicht verstehen, dass der blöde Publisher EA eventuell seine Finger im Spiel hatte, oder ein ganz anderes (junges) Entwicklerteam daran saß und daher die Spielqualität deutlich leidet, aber ich kann es beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, eine jahrelange Tradition auf den Kopf zu schmeißen und den Casualweg gehen. Wo liegt der Sinn? Nur wegen Absatz - und Gewinnmaximierung? Kommt schon, das kann nicht euer ernst sein. Die paar Kinder, die das Spielen wollen, machen den Brei nicht gerade fett. Die Stammkundschaft geht wegen sowas verloren. Das ist ja so, als ob ich meine jahrelang bestehende Pommesbude in einen Bioladen verwandle. Das geht so einfach nicht. Hier werden regeln verletzt, hier wird eindeutig etwas gemacht, dass nicht den Erwartungen entspricht. Warum wohl, ist z.B. Blizzard oder idSoftware immer noch erfolgreich? Ja sie bleiben bei ihren Konzepten, stur und ausnahmslos, während Bioware tatsächlich einen Casualweg einschlägt und sich damit sehr gefährdet, nicht nur, dass das Spiel eventuell ein Flop wird, sondern auch der Ruf der geschädigt wird, kann Bioware das Genick brechen, insofern die nächsten Titel die gleichen Ambitionen mitbringen.
Casual ist wirklich schlimm und ebenso eine gravierend gefährliche Entwicklung wie in der Gesellschaft - bequemer und einfacher muss es sein. Muss es das denn? Können die Spieler keine Herausforderungen mehr meistern? Verzweiflt man schon, wenn der Bossgegner nicht beim ersten mal liegt? Die Entwickler denken scheinbar so, dabei denke ich wohl eher, dass die Spielergemeinde wohl doch noch Herausforderungen bestreiten kann und das auch will. Jedoch wird man dann mit so etwas bedient, das den Spieler letzten endes abstumpfen lässt. Man ist nach geraumer Zeit nichts anderes mehr gewohnt  als Casual. Auch wenn ich ein bisschen am Thema vorbeigeredet habe, so gehören diese Ansichten durchaus dazu. Bioware gilt als erfolgreiche Entwickler und das seit Jahren. Mit diesem Ableger aber, bewegen die sich auf sehr dünnes Eis. Ich denke, dass die vielen negativen Äußerungen der Spieler durchaus berechtigt sind. Denn was Bioware hier abzieht, ist wirklich fragwürdig.

mfg


----------



## Morrandirr (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Malifurion schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die vielen negativen Äußerungen der Spieler durchaus berechtigt sind. Denn was Bioware hier abzieht, ist wirklich fragwürdig.


Ich denke nicht, dass die "vielen negativen Äußerungen der Spieler" aussagekräftig sind, solang diese das Spiel noch nicht gespielt haben.


----------



## Dawnrazor666 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

An der Demo kann man aber schon erkennen, das dieses Spiel mit der heutigen Zeit geht

DSDS, Supermodel... es ist alles nur noch billiger mist

ich für mein Teil, bin mit sowas unterfordert und langweilt mich einfach.


----------



## TheChicky (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



connor0815 schrieb:


> Demnächt wird es in Shootern nur noch eine Waffe geben, damit der "Casualdumbatz" bloß nicht die falsche wählt & somit evtl. nicht das Maximum an Punkten erreicht......



Und wenn es die Mehrheit der Spieler offensichtlich genau so will, was ist dann dagegen einzuwenden? Wie kommst du auf den irrwitzigen Gedanken, dass deine Art, ein Spiel zu spielen "besser" ist, als das der Mehrheit?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Rollenspiele der alten Schule a la BG, Planescape etc. habe ich geliebt und waren mein Einstieg in dieses Genre. Dementsprechend müsste ich ebenfalls enttäuscht sein von den Einschnitten, die BioWare vorgenommen hat. Allerdings sehe ich dem Ganzen noch relativ gleichmütig entgegen, denn nur, weil vielleicht gewisse Elemente, die ich an RPGS schätze, gestrichen wurden, möchte ich nicht auf ein gut erzähltes Spiel verzichten und das verspreche ich mir von DA2.
Klischeehafte Dialoge und Charaktere findet man in so gut wie jedem Spiel, gerade in diesem Genre, daher habe ich mir da ein dickes Fell zugelegt. Dennoch erhoffe ich mir gute Unterhaltung, auch wenn ich kein RPG spielen werde, wie ich es zuvor kannte.

Was mich etwas besorgt stimmt, ist die Limitierung der Orte; die Stadt muss schon einiges zu bieten haben, wenn sie eine derartig wichtige Position einnimmt.
Da ich mir nicht zuviel vorwegnehmen wollte, habe ich den Test nur überfolgen, insbesondere die Stelle bezüglich der Talente. Sollte es keine "Gesellschaftsskills" wie zB "Überreden" mehr geben, wird mir etwas fehlen.
Insofern stehe ich dem Ganzen auch nicht komplett positiv gegenüber.

Auf der anderen Seite hatten auch die alten Klassiker ihre Macken.
Das Tagebuch in NWN war atmosphärische Zumutung, weil es völlig unpersönlich war. Dann erschien der zweite Teil und der Waldläufer/ Druide konnte nicht mehr mit Tieren kommunizieren. Das war nur ein kleines Detail, aber ich fand es schade. Dafür hatten sie andere Dinge verbessert.
Oder denke ich an BG. Im ersten Teil fand ich diese kleinen Gebiete toll, die man durchreiste, weil man dort viele Kleinigkeiten entdecken konnte, die eigentlich ziemlich nebensächlich waren. Im zweiten Teil gab es sie nicht mehr, was auch für Enttäuschung bei mir sorgte, dennoch habe ich den zweiten Teil geliebt, weil er andere Dinge richtig machte.

Ähnlich ist es nun bei DA2. Es wird einige Momente der Wehmut geben, aber im Großen und Ganzen gehe ich davon aus, dass auch der zweite Teil seine Reize haben wird. Aber man kann natürlich nicht von jedem alten RPGler verlangen, dass er sich damit anfreunden kann. Schade ist es allemal, denn einen Totalausfall sehe ich noch nicht.


----------



## Alexey1978 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem heutzutage ist, dass viele sogenannte "Rollenspieler" noch nie ein richtiges Rollenspiel gespielt haben (wie z.B. Baldur's Gate). Solche Gamer werden DA 2 sicher ganz toll finden. Wie auch überall sonst in unserer Gesellschaft ist es leider auch bei den Games: Hauptsache unkompliziert und dadurch massenwirksam, so dass es auch noch der letzte Heini schnallt. Diese Entwicklung ist wirklich bedenklich, das betrifft ja nicht nur Rollenspiele. Ich bin z.B. mal sehr gespannt was da bei Deus Ex 3 rauskommt...
> Liebe Entwickler: WIR SIND NICHT SO DOOF! Traut uns doch mal was zu, wir wollen endlich mal wieder ein richtig komplexes Rollenspiel mit richtiger Charakterentwicklung, einer großen und komplexen Spielwelt . Ok, DA 2 hat eine gute Story und ein gutes Kampfsystem (*Ansichtssache*). Aber das sind meiner Meinung nach eher Zutaten für ein Action-Adventure und nicht für ein Rollenspiel - wobei natürlich auch ein Rollenspiel eine tolle Story braucht. Eine gute Story steht jedem Spiel gut...
> Ich werde mir dieses Spiel sicher nicht kaufen, auch wenn natürlich gegen ein bisschen Action nichts einzuwenden ist. Aber als Rollenspiel kann das ja wohl nicht im Entferntesten durchgehen, zumindest nicht für mich.
> Das letzte wirklich gute Rollenspiel auf meiner Festplatte war bezeichnenderweise Nehrim, ein Fanprojekt das ich echten Rollenspielern nur wärmstens empfehlen kann (kostenlos, ist eine Total Conversion von Oblivion).
> ...


Da kann ich Dir leider nur beipflichten in vielen Punkten. Ich bin auch ein Fan von Spielen in die man sich einspielen muss. Wenn einem alles abgenommen wird, oder die Auswahl so stark eingeschränkt wird, das man kaum noch Möglichkeiten hat, finde ich es schlecht. Das hat mich bei ME2 auch gestört. Es ist ein klasse Spiel in meinen Augen, wäre aber mit einem größeren Inventar und mehr Möglichkeiten bei der Charakter Entwicklung/Ausrüstung besser gewesen. Auch das eher Shooterartige Magazin System war für mich ein Rückschritt im Vergleich mit Teil 1.

Werte vergleichen um bessere Gegenstände auszurüsten und das feine tüffteln bis man die für seine Spielweise optimale Ausrüstung für jedes Mitglied der Gruppe hat ist doch was "gutes". Gerade das macht für mich doch ein Rollenspiel aus. Etwas weniger Hektik etwas mehr "Nerd-Faktor" indem man sich halt mal ein paar Werte anguckt und vergleicht und so eine immer stärkere Gruppe bekommt. 
Ein Rollenspiel muss lange Zeit motivieren und mit unzähligen Quests und Nebenquests daherkommen wie die auf D&D basierenden RPG's. Darunter Titel wie Neverwinter Nights 1&2 oder das alte Baldurs Gate. Sowas muss man über Wochen spielen können und nicht an einem Wochenende durch haben.

Ich bin auch der Meinung das ein Rollenspiel nicht zu einem Hack'n'Slay werden sollte. Wobei es kaum Hack'n'Slay Spiele gibt, wo man wenig Loot hätte und nicht jeden gefundenen Gegenstand mit denen die man benutzt vergleichen würde...  

Man verstehe mich an dieser Stelle nicht falsch. Ich habe nichts gegen Aktionlastige Spiele an sich. Nur wenn man ein Gruppen-RPG spielt, dann muss man doch nicht die so gern genannten "klassischen" RPG-Elemente immer mehr wegnehmen nur um es möglichst "flüssig" zu halten und ein Actionfeuerwerk abzuliefern. Wenn ich gut choreografierte Aktion spielen möchte, dann spiele ich CoD aber doch kein Rollenspiel.

Rollenspiele sollen doch unter anderem durch ihre dichte Atmosphäre und nach Möglichkeit detailverliebte gut umgesetzte Spielwelt einladen und beeindrucken. Da finde ich die im Test erwähnten "Baukasten" Abschnitte eher unpassend.

@ Angeldust:
Nenn mir doch bitte mal die Pen&Paper Rollenspiele, die kaum oder nur zweitrangig Wert auf Ausrüstung legen. So gut wie alle, die ich selber spiele oder gespielt habe legen nämlich eher großen Wert auf Ausrüstung. Dungeons & Dragons zum Beispiel ist ja mal sowas von ausrüstungs-lastig. Ebenso "Das schwarze Auge" oder "Shadowrun", "Cyberpunk" oder die "Modern W20" Spiele wie StarWars etc. Selbst in den "World of Darkness" Spielen ist Ausrüstung ein teilweise sehr wichtiger Faktor, obwohl da eher die Kräfte und Fähigkeiten überwiegen.

@ Malifurion & Dawnrazer666:
Ja ihr habt beide Recht. Ein RPG muss einfach fordernd sein. Wo bleibt denn da der Reiz und der Erfolg wenn man Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringt und lernt es zu meistern? Wenn ich es spiele und ich am Ende nicht "besser" bin als derjenige der es gerade das erste Mal spielt, dann haben die Entwickler meiner Meinung nach etwas falsch gemacht. Es ist so viel schöner wenn man im Laufe des Spiels lernt wie man Gegner besiegt, welche Ausrüstungskombi sinnvoll ist und welche Fähigkeiten gut zueinander passen. Das muss man nicht alles vorgekaut und auf den Gelegenheitsspieler zurecht gekürzt vorgesetzt bekommen. Wer nur selten spielt, der wird eh keine Rollenspiele spielen sondern eher die Spiele die sich gut für "zwischendurch" eignen. Daher find ich die Entwicklung, das alles immer einfacher und bequemer gemacht wird auch für sehr bedenklich.


----------



## Angeldust (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

@ Alexey:

In jedem P&P spielt Ausrüstung irgendwie eine Rolle weil man nicht nackt ist. Nur D6D tendiert aber zu dem Powerhamer Größenwahn. In DSA hat man sich irgendwann mal nen Kettenhemd gekauft und latscht darin rum. Magische Waffen sind sehr sehr selten. Shadowrun spielt die Charakterentwicklung die Rolle, da ist es auch egal ob du Sturmgewher a oder b nimmst. Werewolf und Vampire ist fast vollkommen frei von Equip. Klar es gibt immer den Zauberfokus hier und Waffe xyz da, aber nirgends spielt es so ne Rolle wie im Computerspiel, wo man alle 3 Level nen komplett neues Equipment möchte.


----------



## Alexey1978 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



TheChicky schrieb:


> connor0815 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Demnächt wird es in Shootern nur noch eine Waffe geben, damit der "Casualdumbatz" bloß nicht die falsche wählt & somit evtl. nicht das Maximum an Punkten erreicht......
> ...


Das Wörtchen "demnächst" ist hier wohl das auf dem die Betonung liegt. Ich entnehme seinem Post eher die Sorge, das sich die Spiele in diese "super-simpel-idiotensicher"-Richtung entwickeln. Weil es dann einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht bzw. weil dann Spiele zu Fastfood verkommen mit Null Wiederspielwert. Schnell schnell durchgezockt super einfach gemacht, damit man auch ja keine Mißerfolge hat oder gar lernen muss wie man ein Problem im Spiel lösen kann. Danach deinstalliert nächstes Spiel gekauft...  

Die Industrie freuts aber der Spieler bleibt dabei doch auf der Strecke...


----------



## ElPaulo (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Schnelle, actionreiche Kämpfe? Habt ihr das überhaupt gespielt? Die Kämpfe sind zum Einschlafen.


----------



## McDrake (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



ElPaulo schrieb:


> Schnelle, actionreiche Kämpfe? Habt ihr das überhaupt gespielt? Die Kämpfe sind zum Einschlafen.


Also für ein Rollenspiel dieser Machart, finde ich das Kampfsystem ziemlich hektisch. In solchen RPGs können die Kämpfe von mir aus, auch wirklich so aussehen, wie wenn sie rundenbasiert wären.


----------



## Alexey1978 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Angeldust schrieb:


> @ Alexey:
> 
> In jedem P&P spielt Ausrüstung irgendwie eine Rolle weil man nicht nackt ist. Nur D6D tendiert aber zu dem Powerhamer Größenwahn. In DSA hat man sich irgendwann mal nen Kettenhemd gekauft und latscht darin rum. Magische Waffen sind sehr sehr selten. Shadowrun spielt die Charakterentwicklung die Rolle, da ist es auch egal ob du Sturmgewher a oder b nimmst. Werewolf und Vampire ist fast vollkommen frei von Equip. Klar es gibt immer den Zauberfokus hier und Waffe xyz da, aber nirgends spielt es so ne Rolle wie im Computerspiel, wo man alle 3 Level nen komplett neues Equipment möchte.


Also alle 3 Level komplett neues Equipment ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben nicht? Aber es stimmt schon das man allein durch die "Leveleinschränkung" der Gegenstände in PC Spielen öfter die Ausrüstung wechseln muss. Das ist aber weitestgehend dem Balancing zu zuschreiben. Ohne Levelbeschränkung an Gegenständen ist es erheblich schwerer ein Spiel ausgewogen zu gestalten. 

Was Shadowrun angeht, muss ich Dir klar wiedersprechen. Es gibt unzählige Unterschiede in den Ausrüstungsgegenständen. Klar ist ein Sturmgewehr ein Sturmgewehr egal ob von Hersteller A oder B. Aber allein der Faktor Cyberware für nicht magische Charaktere ist so gigantisch groß, das man da nicht sagen kann es läge kein Fokus auf Ausrüstung. Ich zähle in dem Fall mal die Cyberware zur Ausrüstung, weil es im Grunde Gegenstände sind, mit denen man seinen Charakter ausstattet.

Und auch in DSA hat man nicht "nur" das Kettenhemd. Man hat auch eine Menge Gegenstände man kauft sich Waffen / Rüstung Gegenstände des täglichen Gebrauchs etc. 

Du darfst in dem Fall nicht die Tatsache verwechseln, das man bei P&P Rollenspielen meist sehr viel Zeit mit der Erstellung und Ausrüstung seines Charakters verbringt und das Konzept festlegt bevor man spielt. Hat man aus sämtlichen Büchern seine Ausrüstung zusammen, ändert sich diese allein schon Konzept bedingt nicht mehr großartig. Der Zwergennahkämpfer spezialisiert sich ggf. sogar auf nur eine Waffe um mit der möglichst effektiv zu sein. (Bei D&D jedenfalls)
Allerdings sorgt auch bei P&P Rollenspielen der Spielleiter dafür das die Balance gewährleistet ist. Da es den bei PC Spielen nicht gibt, geht das zu Lasten der Gegenständen. Viele sind daher erst ab Level X oder Kraftwert Y benutzbar.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Wers mistig findet soll argumentieren und nein: "ich finde DA2 zu actionlastig" ist kein Argument, das ist ne Meinung.


Warum sollte ich argumentieren, warum ich es mistig finde?    
Ja, natürlich ist das meine Meinung - völlig subjektiv. Ich denke, das ist zumindest in meinem Post mehr als deutlich. Es ist doch nicht so, dass ich meine Meinung als allgemein gültig verkaufen möchte.

Wer der gleichen Meinung ist, prima, wer dagegen ist, auch gut - aber es ist müßig, Leute wegen ihrem persönlichen Geschmack zu kritisieren.

EDIT: Zum Thema "Kämpfen" in Rollenspielen: als "echter oldschool"er präferiere ich in RPGs sowieso reine zugbasierte Kampfmodelle, selbst wenn sie als Pseudoechtzeit verkauft werden (Bsp. Drakensang, oder eben Dragon Age 1).


----------



## fatal-illusion (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Hm, danke für den Test auf jeden Fall. Ich hab den 1. Teil geliebt, immer wieder gespielt  Vom 2. bisher nur die Demo und diesen Test gelesen und ich muss - ganz subjektiv für mich selbst - auch sagen, dass der 2. Teil definitiv nicht gekauft wird, was ich selbst schade finde, da ich gehofft hatte ein ähnliches Spielgefühl wie im 1. Teil erleben zu dürfen. Ich finde die Kämpfe auch durchaus hektisch und eigentlich sogar nervig, diverse missclicks und merkwürdige Bewegungen haben den Spaß an der Demo allein schon genommen.

Ob nun actionlastiger (was mMn keine Meinung sondern in DEM Fall Fakt ist) oder nicht, mir gefiel dieser Schritt bei Mass Effect schon nur sehr bedingt, wobei dies beim 2. Teil noch halbwegs verkraftbar war. Hier aber bin ich sehr enttäuscht, spricht mich absolut nicht an (dabei mag ich durchaus auch actionlastige Titel, ja sogar Hack&Slay's), aber in DA hat das so in der Form für MICH nix verloren, naja schade drum, Hoffnung auf TW2 und TES5 legen 

Vielleicht mag DA2 für sich ja gar kein schlechtes Spiel sein und Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich und Gott sei Dank auch verschieden, aber ich find die Tendenz hin zum "Spieler völlig und während des ganzen Spielerlebnisses an die Hand nehmen" langsam etwas nervig. In 5+ Jahren haben wir dann ne DA Farmville MOD wa? Nein ernsthaft, ich mag durchaus actionreiche Titel, aber ich WILL auch Misserfolge erleben, etwas neu versuchen, diesen "AHA! Effekt" erleben. Meine Güte, ich bin bei Mirrors Edge auch des öfteren mal "tief gefallen", Staub ausser Hose, Sneakers geölt und weiter gings  Verlangt ja niemand, dass Spiele nach'm "I wanna be the guy" Prinzip entwickelt werden 

so  long


----------



## Wheezle (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Malifurion schrieb:


> Warum wohl, ist z.B. Blizzard oder idSoftware immer noch erfolgreich? Ja sie bleiben bei ihren Konzepten, stur und ausnahmslos, während Bioware tatsächlich einen Casualweg einschlägt und sich damit sehr gefährdet, nicht nur, dass das Spiel eventuell ein Flop wird, sondern auch der Ruf der geschädigt wird, kann Bioware das Genick brechen, insofern die nächsten Titel die gleichen Ambitionen mitbringen.


Zu ID-Software kann ich nichts sagen, kenne ich zu wenig, aber Blizzard ist ja nun "Casual" in Reinkultur. Und sie verdienen prächtig damit. Warum sollte Bioware daran kaputt gehen nicht die Hardcore-RPGler zu befriedigen, wenn mehr Casualspieler zufrieden mit dem Spiel sind? Ich glaube für DA waren die Verkaufszahlen der Konsolenversionen höher als die der PC-Version, von daher: betriebswirtschaftlich macht das Sinn. Bioware ist nunmal keine Sozialauffangfirma für ergraute RPGler (Ich gehöre auch dazu), sondern ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen.

Zur Grafik ,mit High-Texture Pack seht euch die Vergleiche auf pcgameshardware an. Wer dann noch keinen Unterschied sieht: Brille F***mann.

Problematisch ist allenfalls, meiner Meinung nach, das abgeschaltete Friendlyfire. Im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad ist es aber aktiviert. Von daher sollten die ganzen "BG war am besten"-Rpgler im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen und sind eventuell dann auch zufrieden?

Wartet doch erstmal ab bis das Spiel tatsächlich gespielt werden kann. Lest euch mal den Test auf Gamersglobal durch, der ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

dafür 88% ? gehts noch? 
habs grad 4 stunden gespielt und es hat grad mal 62% verdient wenn man es mit dem vorgänger vergleicht ist man nur enttäuscht die grafik ist mies trotz HD texturen die performance ist katastrophal(30fps+frameskipping) trotz 4x4.8ghz und gtx580er
die dialoge sind so krank..beispiel: seine schwester wird brutal ermordet und was sagt er? "wenigstens ist unser vater nicht mehr allein" lässt sie liegen und geht weiter 0o hallo?! 
außerdem fühl ich mich ständig wie im star wars clonewars trickfilm weil der grafikstyle so disneykidsclub mäßig ist einfach nur detailarm und kantig trotz sehr hoher einstellungen..
naja das wars mit bioware 
R.I.P.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Den Test finde ich sehr, sehr gut geschrieben.    
Nur die Wertung finde ich nicht passend(zu hoch), aber darauf lege ich eigentlich sowieso keinen Wert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Über abgespeckte RPG-Elemente kann ich durchaus drüber hinweg sehen. 
Allerdings macht DA2 dies bezüglich auch das ein oder andere Element sogar besser als sein Vorgänger, soweit ich es in der Demo beurteilen konnte. Beispielsweise bot DA kein Einsicht auf Zahlenwerte. Das heißt, man wusste nicht genau, inwieweit sich Fähigkeiten und Attribute auswirkten. Das macht DA2 beispielsweise besser. 

Einzig missgefällt mir der Stilbruch und die hektischen Kämpfe. Klar darf es actionreich sein und von mir aus hätte DA2 ein reines Action-Adventure werden können, was ja nun wirklich kein Beinbruch wäre. 
Aber die krass hektischen Kämpfe und der kantige comichafte Stil schlagen mir etwas sauer auf. Es wirkt alles ein wenig detailarm auf den ersten Blick und man hat nicht mehr das Gefühl, einen DA-Nachfolger vor sich zu haben, sondern ein anderes Spiel, wenn auch - das bezweifle ich nicht - ein sehr gutes. Vielleicht kein richtiges RPG mehr, aber definitiv ein gutes Spiel. 


Solange Bioware bei ihren Stärken bleiben; was Geschichtenerzählen und glaubwürdige, teils skurrile Charaktere angeht; können sie von mir aus auch einen Shooter oder ein Action-Adventure entwickeln.   
Und das hat nichts mit "wenig Anspruch" zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit Toleranz und dem Wissen, das Bioware auch nur Geld verdienen will und daher sehen muss, wie sich was am besten verkauft. Und der Trend liegt eben bei actionlastigen, schnellen Spielen. 
Ich hab mit Freuden Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit gespielt und das auch mehrmals. Und ich habe auch, obwohl ich kein Stratege bin, die gesamte Total War-Serie bis zum abwinken gezockt und irgendwann nur noch vorm PC gesessen und geatment. Mehr nicht.  Aber ich spiele eben auch gerne actionreiche Spiele, die weniger anspruchsvoll sind, was das Gameplay und Gefechte angeht. 

Ich persönlich lege Wert auf andere Aspekte eines Spiels, als auf Gameplay. Für mich muss das Setting interessant sein, das Genre und die Story. Charaktere, Synchronisation und Atmosphäre, sowie auch ein gewisser technischer Anspruch in Sachen Grafik nehmen bei mir einen ebenso hohen Stellenwert ein. Und wenn das Gameplay dafür einfacher gestrickt ist, warum nicht? Solange der Rest stimmt, ist das für meinen Geschmack vollkommen in Ordnung.


Also hört doch bitte auf zu heulen und tut nicht so, als wäre DA2 das schlechteste Spiel aller Zeiten. Es gab schlechtere in der Vergangenheit. Arcania *hust* *röchel*


----------



## DerdOn2006 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Was mich brennend interessiert: ist die Engine wirklich so hardwarehungrig oder ist das gejammere um die Performance des Spiels nur Trollgelaber?


----------



## LostHero (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

oh man ich hab ja schon schlimmes befürchtet durch die ganzen vorberichte die vergangenen monate, aber dass es so schlimm wird hätte ich nicht gedacht...

und ausgerechnet jetzt kam die email von amazon dass die signature edition losgeschickt wurde, stornieren also nicht mehr möglich (könnte es allerdings binnen 14 tage zurückgeben).

sehr sehr schade, damit verabschiedet sich offenbar einer der letzen großen namen aus dem "echten rpg geschäft" . 

mainstream und casualtauglichkeit 4teh win *seufz*.
mal sehen wie sie Mass Effect 3 verbocken.


----------



## autumnSkies (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

88%? gut weggekommen bei allen gameplay videos die ich gesehen habe. hätte mit einer 70er wertung gerechnet. ich nehme mal an, die super gemachten dialoge reißen es nochmal raus.

ich stimme reddragon20 zu. trotz das mir mit sicherheit einige rollenspiele zu komplex sind, kaufen werd ich mir DA2 nicht - mit den öden levels und dem hektische kampfsystem verbringt man nunmal die meiste spielzeit...

@ reddragon20: Arcania hatte allerdings ein besseres kampfsystem (sogar taktisch) und eine bei weitem bessere grafik. ich achte eigentlich absolut nicht auf die grafik, aber die lust die burgen und wälder zu sehen hat gereicht um das spiel durch zu spielen.


----------



## n0rdi (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

another one bites the dust 
oder
ein weiteres Game wurde Konsolisiert ....
super !


----------



## TheChicky (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> TheChicky schrieb:
> 
> 
> > connor0815 schrieb:
> ...



Du widersprichst dir doch selbst: Wenn Spiele wie von dir befürchtet nur noch Fastfood werden(was ein Teil davon schon immer war, zB Arcadespiele) und dem folglich unzufriedenen Spieler nicht einen entsprechenden Gegenwert für sein sauer verdientes Geld bieten, dann werden diese Spiele genau NICHT mehr gekauft. Warum auch?? Schimpfen doch eh schon alle über die hohen Preise! Es war doch schon immer so: es werden genau die Spiele gemacht, die die Leute wollen. Zumindest die meisten Leute. Wäre es nicht so, würden sich genau diese Spiele doch nicht millionenfach verkaufen. Computerspiele sind gesellschaftsfähig geworden und werden nicht mehr nur von Nerds gespielt sondern von der breiten Masse. Und die WOLLEN sich einfach nicht erst in ein 200 Seiten Handbuch einlesen oder 100 Internetseiten durchsuchen, um das Spiel richtig spielen zu können. Sie wollen einfach nur Spass, von der ersten Minute an. 

Das was du willst, nämlich komplexe, herausfordende Spiele, wird es - sei versichtert - jedoch immer geben, nur werden sie selten und ein Nieschenprodukt sein...für Nerds eben. Weil man damit einfach die Produktionskosten für ein AAA Spiel nicht mehr reinholen würde.

Finde dich damit ab. Die Welt dreht sich weiter. Es ist so sinnlos, wie sich darüber aufzuregen, dass jemand "Mensch ärger dich nicht!" lieber spielt als "Schach". Er will nicht nachdenken beim Spielen....er will Spass!!


----------



## SirVolkmar (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> R.I.P. Drakensang, R.I.P. Dragon Age. Mal sehen wer als nächstes Versucht wieder Schach-RPGs neu aufzulegen....aber gerade hier versteh ich nicht warum Bioware umbedingt in nem fünftel der Zeit nicht nur einen Nachfolger rauspressen musste sondern auch Aspekte am aufgebauten Universum (!!) ändern...schade - ich hab das Entwicklerstudio echt mal geschätzt.
> Sie liefern sicherlich immernoch super Spiele mit guter Story - allerdings doch sehr stark an den mainstream angepasst. Ich frag mich langsam ob DA3 und ME3 überhaupt noch talente haben werden.
> 
> Und achja: Schön geschriebener Test - muss auch mal gesagt werden.


Da gebe ich dir voll recht.
Es ist schon traurig was Bioware da hin gezaubert hat.
Die Spielzeit soll ja auch ziemlich Kurts sein.


----------



## Mystorius (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Also ich finde das Game echt nice..

Ich meine Dragon Age Origins war ja auch nicht der classiker unter den RollesSpielen.. und wenn ihr nicht auch Action steht dann spielt doch Risen.^^

Ich glaube nicht das, dass Spiel kurz wird da ja die Demo schon fast 2h fasst.

zu dem Test:

contra: °wer nicht auf komplexe skllungen steht°

ich meine 4 Chars alles Skills+Atribute= auswendich kennn damit das mit der PauseFunktion Funktionier.. das ist doch relativ komplex..

Eine Frage:

Der Bogenschütze ist doch total nutzlos oder?= magier mehr schaden
Also Bogenschütze ein Messer= Schurke mit 2 Messern mehr Damage..


----------



## Spassbremse (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Mystorius schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Game echt nice..
> 
> Ich meine Dragon Age Origins war ja auch nicht der classiker unter den RollesSpielen.. und wenn ihr nicht auch Action steht dann spielt doch Risen.^^
> 
> ...


*kopfgegendieWandknall*

Nimm' das nicht persönlich, aber Dein Beitrag verdeutlicht hervorragend, was im Bereich "Computer*rollen*spiele" im Moment komplett falsch läuft.

Aber Moment mal, wie war das noch...Millionen Fliegen können nicht irren, dass Sch...

Ist es für die "Alte Garde" langsam Zeit, zu resignieren?
Ich glaub', ich geh' in mein Archiv und suche mir mal wieder Ultima VII heraus, vlt. auch noch einen der alten SSI-Titel. Auch wenn die Grafik für heutige Verhältnisse extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, *DAS* waren noch Rollenspiele...


----------



## StefanWeiss (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Es war zu erwarten, dass ihr euch beim Thema DA2 heißredet - kein Wunder, sind etliche Dinge letztendlich doch so geworden, dass man als Rollenspieler durchaus ins Grübeln kommen kann, ob DA 2 noch das "richtige" Spiel ist.

Das hat es mir beim Test auch nicht gerade leicht gemacht - ich habe trotzdem versucht, DA: Origins erst mal auszublenden, denn streng genommen heißt es ja nicht Dragon Age: Origins 2 - sondern eben "nur" Dragon Age 2.

Schaut man sich die Entwicklung bei Rollenspielen an, rücken im Vergleich zur "guten alten RPG-Zeit" einfach andere Dinge in den Mittelpunkt. Um kurz auf die Wertung einzugehen - für mich war bei der Test-Dauer immer wichtig - fühle ich mich gut unterhalten, habe ich Spaß? - was schlichtweg für die Einträge in unsere Motivationskurve relevant ist. Dabei gab es eben viele sehr hohe Einträge, was schließlich in die besagte 88 mündete. - DA 2 ist imho ein absolut gutes Beispiel dafür, dass wir mit herkömmlichen Testmethoden auch irgendwie an die Grenzen stoßen. Denn genau so, wie man Dinge positiv empfinden kann, wird es auch negative Meinungen zu einem Feature xyz geben. Beispiel Kampfsystem DA2 - die Sache funktioniert, wie sie designt ist, sehr gut - die Kombos klappen, die Effekte sind cool, man hat kaum eine "Frust-Situation", was für einen hohen Motivationswert sorgt. - Jetzt kommt aber der eingefleischte RPGler daher und denkt sich - verdammt - wo ist da die Herausforderung? Objektiv kaum noch zu werten, denn welches messbare Kriterium gibt es denn für ein "gutes Kampfsystem" ? 

Im Prinzip könnten wir jetzt bei jedem Punkt im Spiel genau so ansetzen, ich fürchte, ein Spiel wie DA 2 ist ein absoluter "Spalter" - glaube auch nicht, dass es das letzte seiner Art sein wird.

Ich hoffe, ihr konntet dennoch im Text herauslesen, was es letztendlich bietet und was nicht. Unterm Strich war für mich die Frage - ist es eine neue Referenz - also 9x aufwärts?  - Klares Nein.
Ist es ein hoch unterhaltsames Spiel, das einen fesseln kann - Klares Ja.

Soweit mal kurz von meiner Seite aus ein paar Worte - erschöpfend sind sie sicher nicht - aber ich denke, ihr werdet noch eine Zeit lang über Stärken und Schwächen von DA 2 diskutieren. Einen schönen Abend wünscht
Stefan W. (Gscheiderle)


----------



## spw (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



TheChicky schrieb:


> Alexey1978 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TheChicky schrieb:
> ...


Warum soll ein anspruchvolles spiel/simulation nur für nerds sein?

Die nicht-nachdenken-fraktion war bis zum erscheinen der crossplattformtitel sehr gut bei den konsolen bzw gameboy etc aufgehoben.Ich konnte mit neun jahren nichts damit anfangen bzw spass mit seifenblasen haben.

Für mich ist der spass umso grösser,wenn ich ein wenig nachdenken bzw kombinieren muss,gefordert werde, um damit ein ziel/quest zu erreichen  bzw  nen  gegner vom himmel hole oder teamplay bzw übersicht und koordination in "fps" spielen brauche,um zu siegen.

Was die masse WILL,gibt die industrie vor.

Anspruchsvolle spiele sind eben anspruchsvoller in der entwicklung und somit meist teurer.

Und somit heisst der trend nicht massenbetreuung und oberspass, sondern GEWINNMAXIMIERUNG.

Wenn die MASSE damit glücklich ist,dann sind  doch alle glücklich,nicht?Aber nur,weil sie nichts anderes kennen.

 Und die welt dreht sich wieder einmal nur im KREIS und nicht WEITER.

Ich lasse mich nicht ins nerd eck drängen,nur weil ich es öde finde,spiele ohne anspruch zu zocken.
Die ausrede spass ist doch nur oberfächlichkeit.

Sicher,kunden wie ich geraten in die nische aus wirtschaftlichen gründen aber keineswegs,weil die masse es so wünscht. Ich bin doch auch teil der MASSE aber nicht blind! 

lol sorry aber das musste jetzt sein    

@ gscheiderle: danke für den test,genau so habe ich ihn verstanden.


----------



## stawacz (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

ich glaube dennoch das viele spieler die mit dem gedanken spielen sich das game zu kaufen durch die hohe wertung ein wenig geblendet werden...ich hab den test zb zu erst in der gamest... gelesen und die ihr test liest sich ähnlich deprimierend...im grunde wird das spiel dort im kompletten test zerrissen und bekommt am ende trotzdem ne hohe 8xer wertung  

ich bin der meinung,bei der erwartungshaltung die die meisten ja hatten,hätte man schon den ersten teil als maßstab nehmen sollen.....

wenn ich schon lese,,immer gleiche einfallslose dungeons die sich auch noch 1 zu 1 wiederholen... dann kaum waffensets und nur eine einzige stadt.die punkte allein wären für mich schon satte 20% wert die es nach unten zu korrigieren gilt.

für mich is dragon age 2 jetzt schon der verlierer des jahres..echt schade ,ich hab den ersten teil verschlungen.


----------



## AjantisII (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



stawacz schrieb:


> ich glaube dennoch das viele spieler die mit dem gedanken spielen sich das game zu kaufen durch die hohe wertung ein wenig geblendet werden...ich hab den test zb zu erst in der gamest... gelesen und die ihr test liest sich ähnlich deprimierend...im grunde wird das spiel dort im kompletten test zerrissen und bekommt am ende trotzdem ne hohe 8xer wertung
> 
> ich bin der meinung,bei der erwartungshaltung die die meisten ja hatten,hätte man schon den ersten teil als maßstab nehmen sollen.....
> 
> ...


Für mich sind die Wertungen hier und in anderen Zeitschriften auch absolut unerklärlich.
Für ein PC RPG sind hier höchtens 75% angebracht. 

Aber die Werbebanner die ich nun schon seit Tagen hier und bei den anderen Seiten weg klicken muss gibts wohl erst ab 85% oder?


----------



## LostHero (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

der eindruck entsteht des öfteren, ja ... auch wenn es offiziell heißt, auf die anzeigen und banner hätte man ja keinen einfluss .

ein schelm wer böses denkt!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



stawacz schrieb:


> (...)
> wenn ich schon lese,,immer gleiche einfallslose dungeons die sich auch noch 1 zu 1 wiederholen... dann kaum waffensets und nur eine einzige stadt.die punkte allein wären für mich schon satte 20% wert die es nach unten zu korrigieren gilt.


Wenn ich das Design der Dungeons mal beiseite lasse, geht es mir bei der Tatsache, dass es primär nur eine große Stadt gibt ähnlich: klingt erst einmal ernüchternd.
Auf der anderen Seite hat so eine Stadt verschiedene Bezirke, die ganz unterschiedlich aussehen können und ich empfinde es zB als positiv, dass die Gefährten unterschiedliche Wohnorte haben.
Das muss also nicht zwingend ein Desaster werden, zumal eine Fülle an Gebieten nicht maßgeblich für deren Qualität ist.
Aber nun gut, mein Spiel kommt erst morgen, spätestens übermorgen an; dann werde ich mir selbst ein Bild davon machen können. Ich freue mich allerdings schon auf die Gefährten, zB auf Anders und seinen Parasiten. 

Mal ganz nebenbei zum Thema Männer und Waffen: der Söldnerchef in Assassin's Creed 2 bzw AC- Brotherhood...hatte der nicht ein Schwert, das ebenfalls den Namen Bianca trug?


----------



## StefanWeiss (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



LostHero schrieb:


> der eindruck entsteht des öfteren, ja ... auch wenn es offiziell heißt, auf die anzeigen und banner hätte man ja keinen einfluss .
> 
> ein schelm wer böses denkt!


Ha - Verschwörungstheorie galore! 

Aber mal zur Info - ich bin für Print angestellt, und stelle Inhalte wie jetzt den DA2-Test für die Online-Redaktion zur Verfügung. Mich jucken Banner oder sonstiges Gedöns null - weil es nun mal nicht meine Baustelle ist.

Interessant für mich zu beobachten - ähnlich wie bei ME 2 (75-100% ^^) gibt es im internationalen Vergleich aktuell schon ein breites Spektrum (70-94 an Wertungen. Das wird noch interessant 

LG
Stefan


----------



## stawacz (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

trotzdem bin ich immer noch der meinung das der erste teil als maßstab zu nehmen ist,egal ob es nun dragon age -origins oder dragon age-mecklenburg vor pommern heißt,,es ist nun mal der direkte nachfolger und wurde auch als solcher angepriesen.anders wie zb bei der battlefield serie(ja ich weiß,geiler vergleich  )wo zb bad company nur ein ableger is....

oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## moetown83 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Ich fand Origins schon teilweise zu simpel - ich komme noch aus der Baldur's Gate Ecke.Die gut gemachten Charakterverflechtungen haben das aber teilweise wieder rausgerissen.
Die Demo von DA2 hab ich kurz angespielt und hatte gleich nach den ersten Kämpfen keine Lust mehr weiterzuspielen.Dazu kommt der ganze Item- und DLC-Quatsch - ein Item,wenn man die Demo durchspielt, eine völlig banane Rüstung,wenn man sich Dead Space 2 gekauft hat,weitere tolle Würste,wenn man sich die Superduper EXTREM limited Ub0r-Edition vorbestellt hat - was soll der Mist?Ist es zu viel verlangt, beim Kauf ein KOMPLETTES Spiel zu bekommen?Und weiter: Muss man sich in jedem neuen Spiel wie in einem Michael Bay Film fühlen?Wo bleibt der Anspruch?
Ganz besonders schmerzt mich,dass so ein tolles Studio wie Bioware jetzt so einen Schund macht.

Hier hat EA führ mich den Bogen ganz eindeutig überspannt.Nein danke, fu EA!

Von wegen altmodischer Rollenspielzug abgefahren...ich hoffe,dass andere Entwickler etwas mehr Verstand haben und hoffe in dem Sinne erst einmal auf Skyrim.

Btw, als Maßstab zu nehmen ist die Baldur's Gate Reihe .


----------



## moetown83 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



moetown83 schrieb:


> Ich fand Origins schon teilweise zu simpel - ich komme noch aus der Baldur's Gate Ecke.Die gut gemachten Charakterverflechtungen haben das aber teilweise wieder rausgerissen.
> Die Demo von DA2 hab ich kurz angespielt und hatte gleich nach den ersten Kämpfen keine Lust mehr weiterzuspielen.Dazu kommt der ganze Item- und DLC-Quatsch - ein Item,wenn man die Demo durchspielt, eine völlig banane Rüstung,wenn man sich Dead Space 2 gekauft hat,weitere tolle Würste,wenn man sich die Superduper EXTREM limited Ub0r-Edition vorbestellt hat - was soll der Mist?Ist es zu viel verlangt, beim Kauf ein KOMPLETTES Spiel zu bekommen?Und weiter: Muss man sich in jedem neuen Spiel wie in einem Michael Bay Film fühlen?Wo bleibt der Anspruch?
> Ganz besonders schmerzt mich,dass so ein tolles Studio wie Bioware jetzt so einen Schund macht.
> 
> ...


Sorry für Doppelpost,langer Tag und so...


----------



## Mandavar (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Dragon Age 2... meine persönliche Enttäuschung des Jahres 2011 (bis jetzt). Grafisch extrem schlecht und nicht zeitgemäß. Rollenspielerisch einfach, simpel und mit wenig Möglichkeiten. Erwartungen nicht erfüllt.

Wieder ein Spiel, dass dem Konsolenwahn zum Opfer viel...

-_-


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



autumnSkies schrieb:


> [1] 88%? gut weggekommen bei allen gameplay videos die ich gesehen habe. hätte mit einer 70er wertung gerechnet. ich nehme mal an, die super gemachten dialoge reißen es nochmal raus.
> 
> [2] ich stimme reddragon20 zu. trotz das mir mit sicherheit einige rollenspiele zu komplex sind, kaufen werd ich mir DA2 nicht - mit den öden levels und dem hektische kampfsystem verbringt man nunmal die meiste spielzeit...
> 
> [3] @ reddragon20: *Arcania hatte allerdings ein besseres kampfsystem (sogar taktisch) und eine bei weitem bessere grafik. ich achte eigentlich absolut nicht auf die grafik, aber die lust die burgen und wälder zu sehen hat gereicht um das spiel durch zu spielen. *



[1] Da ich ein optimistischer Mensch bin, habe ich schon mit einer 80er-Wertung gerechnet. 

[2] Du hast mich da vielleicht etwas missverstanden. Die hektischen Kämpfe und der Grafikstil stellen keine Gründe dar, wegen denen ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen würde. Ich bin Spieler und ich geb mich meinem Hobby gern hin. Dabei bin ich auch bereit, mir auch neues anzuschauen und mich darauf einzulassen. Das heißt in diesem Fall, dass ich den Vorgänger in DA2 ausblende und es eher als Neubeginn, als einen Nachfolger sehe. Das ist wohl auch nötig, wenn man das Spiel wirklich genießen will.

[3] Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass das Kampfsystem in DA2 taktisch genug ist. 
Natürlich ist es hektisch und freilich ist es überhaus flott und wirkt eher wie ein schlechtes Fern Ost-Actionspiel, wenn man sich die Videos anguckt. Den Eindruck hatte ich am Anfang auch, als die ersten Gameplayvideos rauskamen. Aber seit der Demo bin ich überzeugt, dass auch die Gefechte im Spiel durchaus den Taktiker in uns ansprechen und teilweise auch ziemlich fordern. Wohl auch gerade wegen der Schnelligkeit, besonders in den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden. 

Ich hab Arcania auch durchgespielt, wobei ich mir am Ende sagen musste: spaßiges Spiel, aber nichts, was man nochmal durchspielen müsste. Grafisch macht es auf jedenfall was her und so hätten auch DA und DA2 sein können. Aber das Kampfsystem fand ich persönlich nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Ausweichen -> zuschlagen - > ausweichen - > zuschlagen. Mehr hab ich nicht gebraucht. Abgesehen von gelegentlichem Blocken.


----------



## gammelbude (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Dafür das "der altmodische Rollenspielzug abgefahren ist" hat sich DAO aber erschreckend gut verkauft. Besser als der neumodische Rollenspielzug Mass Effect...


----------



## HiRnZwErG (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Ich mag leichte Rollenspiele.Mass Effect und Jade Empire fand ich großartig, Divinity 2 und The Witcher hab ich nach ein paar Stunden genervt ausgemacht.
Desto mehr sich in dem Test über fehlende klassische Rollenspielaspekte beschwert wurde,umso besser find ich das Spiel.
Und jetz duck ich mich mal unter dem Protest der Old-School Rollenspieler weg.....


----------



## connor0815 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



TheChicky schrieb:


> connor0815 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Demnächt wird es in Shootern nur noch eine Waffe geben, damit der "Casualdumbatz" bloß nicht die falsche wählt & somit evtl. nicht das Maximum an Punkten erreicht......
> ...



Auf den Gedanken komme ich ja gar nicht...allerdings kann man in den meisten Spielen leider nur noch Rückschritte erkennen und keine Weiterentwicklung....früher wurden Games mit jedem Nachfolger umfangreicher......

Abgesehen davon, was sollen Millionen aussagen?Sind es evtl. Millionen 14 jährige vor 'ner X-Box, die gar keine Tiefgehenden Spiele mehr kennen, bzw noch nie kennengelernt haben?Sich keiner Herausforderung mehr stellen können und das Spiel in die Ecke schemissen, sobald es nicht rund läuft?????

Klar, die Games auf meinem C64 fand ich auch toll.....kannte ja auch nichts anderes......

Letztendlich musst man, wenn man sein Hobby weiterverfolgen will diese "abgespeckten" Spiele kaufen.....wo wir uns wieder im Kreis drehen.....

Es gab halt Zeiten, vor diesem ganzen "Muliplattform-Schrott", da konnte auf Konsole die 08/15 Arcade Games gezockt werden (sogar ich hatte mal einen Super Nintendo als 2. Gerät) und auf dem Pc gabs dann halt etwas anspruchsvollere Kost....


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



HiRnZwErG schrieb:


> Ich mag leichte Rollenspiele.Mass Effect und Jade Empire fand ich großartig, Divinity 2 und The Witcher hab ich nach ein paar Stunden genervt ausgemacht.
> Desto mehr sich in dem Test über fehlende klassische Rollenspielaspekte beschwert wurde,umso besser find ich das Spiel.
> Und jetz duck ich mich mal unter dem Protest der Old-School Rollenspieler weg.....


Dagegen sagt ja auch keiner was. Nur finde ich, sollte man das in der Spielebranche viel besser trennen. Es sollte einfach Spiele geben, die richtig für Hardcorespieler sind und eben welche die für Gelegenheitsspieler sind.
Man versucht aber oft beide anzusprechen und das kann aus logischer Sicht einfach nicht gutgehen. Dann kommt meist einfach was halbgares raus oder anders ausgedrückt: Nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.
Und gerade Spiele(reihen) die einen Hardcorespielcharakter haben, sollte man dabei belassen. Denn ein Spiel hat nicht umsonst seine Fanbasis oder ist deshalb beliebt. Und gerade Dragon Age 1 war bei vielen so beliebt, weil es endlich dieses alte Rollenspielgefühl, oder zumindest etwas, wie damals bei Baldurs Gate wiederbelebt hat. Das mochten sehr viele.
Will man einen gänzlich anderen Stil machen oder eine andere Zielgruppe ansprechen, dann sollte man ein Spiel auch einfach anders nennen. Ist meine Meinung.
Ist genau das gleiche wie bei Gothic. Wenn man ein Gothic-Spiel entwickelt, dann sollte es auch ein richtiges Gothic sein und keine leichte Kost. Da ist es doch klar, wenn die Spieler dann enttäuscht sind.
Will man eben mal was "casualisierteres" machen, dann sollte man einfach ein Spiel mit einem anderen Namen entwickeln und dazu stehen, dass man solch ein Spiel macht. Ich glaube, dann gibt es auch kein Problem.
Aber bestehende Spiele oder Spielereihen die einfach einen "Hardcorespielcharakter" haben, immer mehr zu entschlacken oder verweichlichen, finde ich einfach nicht in Ordnung.
So wie es Leute gibt, die gerne leichte Kost und einfache Spiele möchten, gibt es genauso auch die andere Fraktion, die gerne komplexe Spiele mit ganz viel Spieltiefe haben möchten. Und gerade letztere werden doch von der Spielebranche extrem im Stich gelassen und haben es schwer, was passendes für sich zu finden. 

Das war mal so allgemein gesprochen. Zu Dragon Age 2 werd ich mich selbst irgendwann nochmal äußern.


----------



## moetown83 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



connor0815 schrieb:


> TheChicky schrieb:
> 
> 
> > connor0815 schrieb:
> ...


So sehe ich das auch,wer am lautesten schreit,hat nicht unbedingt recht (jetzt bezogen auf die Zielgruppe).Die meisten wollen oder kennen leider keine anspruchsvollen Games mehr.

Aber bitte nichts gegen das Super Nintendo,da gabs einige der besten Rollenspiele überhaupt (BoF,Final Fantasy).


----------



## ruef (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Dass der "Call of Duty Effekt" auch bei Rollenspielen Einzug hält mag kaum mehr überraschen. Dass aber ausgerechnet Bioware diese Entwicklung dermassen voran treibt, ist für mich doch eher überraschend und über alle Massen enttäuschend! Wenn ich an all die Nächte an der Schwertküste zurückdenke, und BG2 mit DA vergleiche, na dann...tja dann bin ich froh darüber, dass meine Zeit heute kaum mehr zum Zocken reicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



moetown83 schrieb:


> connor0815 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TheChicky schrieb:
> ...


Den besten Satz was ich zu diesem Thema mal in einem Forum gelesen hab, der war:

*"Man tut den Leuten keinen Gefallen wenn man ihnen die Latte nur immer tiefer ansetzt, man muss sie nur ermutigen, sich anzustrengen, wieder höher zu springen."*


----------



## HerrKarl (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Wisst ihr, was ich viel gruseliger finde?

Durch all die kriecherischen Wertungen ist dieses Spiel bald zweifellos RPG-Genre-Referenz.

Ja, richtig.... derselbe Titel den auch Spiele wie Ultima 7, Baldurs Gate/Planescape Torment und Morrowind innehatten.
Der Horror der sich bei dem Gedanken entfaltet hat schon Lovecraft-Format... denn ratet mal wie künftige RPGs wohl aussehen werden


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



HerrKarl schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was ich viel gruseliger finde?
> 
> Durch all die kriecherischen Wertungen ist dieses Spiel bald zweifellos RPG-Genre-Referenz.
> 
> ...


Nein wird keine Referenz. Dragon Age 1 hatte bei metacritic eine Durchschnittswertung von 91 und der 2.Teil ist jetzt schon bei "nur" 85%. Also insgesamt wird das Spiel jetzt schon um einiges niedriger als der Vorgänger bewertet.


----------



## HerrKarl (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> HerrKarl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wisst ihr, was ich viel gruseliger finde?
> ...


Ich hatte schon Angst...   

Auf die Zukunft bezogen ist jedoch immernoch die Frage, wie gut es sich verkaufen wird. Und das ist leider der ausschlaggebende Punkt wenn es um die Entwicklung des Genres geht.

Deswegen haben wir derweil ja auch soviele "tolle" Wüstenshooter


----------



## mrdisaster88 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

88er wertung trotz fehlender innvoation. Ein rpg mit schlauch-level im jahr 2011, ist nicht euer ernst oder? Naja ist mir eigentlich jetzt schon klar, witcher 2 kriegt dann ne 87% oder weniger


----------



## starhorst (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Zwar vollkommen unwichtig, aber in der anfänglichen Erzählung des Zwergs hat die Schwester des Champions richtig großen Hupen. Und später, in der richtigen Erzählung, "normale" Größe. Ganz lustig, da es ja ein Zwerk erzählt und er wahnsinnig übertreibt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Es ist allerdings kaum erklärbar - zumindest nach dem Test nicht - dass DA 2 sogar 88 % erhalten hat. Nur um es mal festzustellen: Eine höhere Wertung hat es in den letzten fünf, sechs Jahren nicht gegeben - mit Ausnahme von DAO 2 in der PCG, und noch Fallout 3. Anscheinend hat der Tester hier die Schwerpunkte des Tests günstig für eine optimistisch stimmende Wertung gesetzt. Die Fehler - und es sind objektiv welche - wiegen schlicht zu schwer. Nur eine Stadt, keine Atmosphäre infolge schematischer, unbelebter Welt, mangelhaftes Inventar, Mängel bei der Karte, Items, Crafting kaum vorhanden (gleichwohl ist dies nur ein kleiner Malus), dazu die szenenhafte Story - immerhin ist letzteres bereits vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig.

Schon DAO war kein 90er - Spiel, DA 2 ist trotz der wahrscheinlichen Verbesserung von Story, Charakterinteraktion und Dialogen eher schwächer. Nach dem Lesen des Tests hätte ich max. noch einen knappen 80er gegeben, immerhin. Die Origins, großes Plus des Vorgängers wegen der Wiederspielbarkeit, fehlen. Hinzu kommt ein Kampfsystem, welches bereits vor dem Start für heftige Diskussionen sorgte. Ich frage mich nur, wieso die vielen Änderungen, wenn doch DAO das bestverkaufte CRPG Biowares gewesen sein soll ? Meint EA, durch diese Pseudo - Jugendlichkeit (VIIIIIIEEEEEELLLLE KÄMPFE !!! MUCH ACTION !) wirklich mehr Käufer zu finden ? Ich hoffe, der Plan schlägt fehl. Es wäre der richtige Schuss vor den Bug für den großen alten Tanker Bioware. Hoffentlich noch rechzeitig für eine Kehrtwende !


----------



## HerrKarl (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Umso mehr die Printmagazine Bioware  in den Arsch kriechen, umso mehr werden sie von den Fans abgewatscht kommt mir vor.

Seht euch mal diese user scores an:
http://www.metacritic.com/game... http://www.metacritic.com/game... http://www.metacritic.com/game... 

Ich hab schon viel gesehen. Besonders was den Unterschied von Pressewertungen und Kundenmeinungen angeht. Aber das...

   



Edit:


Mooooo-momomomooooment
Entweder ist da grade ne Horde Fanboys in den 360er Abschnitt eingedrungen oder die User Score ist in den letzten 5 Minuten auf magische Weise um mindestens einen Punkt gestiegen.

Das halten wir mal lieber fest    

Edit 2:

Meh... hab mich wohl getäuscht....
Ich hätte schwören können die user score war grade eben NOCH tiefer   


Edit 3:

Sehe grade, dass ich mich doch nicht getäuscht hab. War aber wohl nur Zufall.

Wäre doch eine Schande, wenn Bioware sogar bei der User Score "nachhelfen" müsste


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Wisst ihr was wirklich zum Kotzen ist? Ich wollte Bioware und dem Spiel eine Chance geben und hab daher meine Vorbestellung der Signature Edition erst mal gelassen. Spiel grad installiert und will es starten und bekomme diese Meldung:



> Das offizielle Erscheinungsdatum dieser Anwendung wurde noch nicht erreicht. Bitte versuchen Sie es zum Erscheinungsdatum nocheinmal und klicken Sie nun auf ABBRECHEN um den Vorgang zu beenden.
> 
> Besuchen Sie unsere Support Webseite um Information zum Erscheinungsdatum zu erhalten: https://support.securom.com/
> 
> Das offizielle Erscheinungsdatum dieser Anwendung ist: Donnerstag, 10. März 2011, 00:00


Das ist ja wohl ein richtiger Schlag in die Fresse. Vor allem wenn man sieht, dass es schon seit Tagen eine Warez Version mit allem drum und dran(allen DLCs) gibt und die Raubkopierer schon spielen können.


----------



## LostHero (8. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



mrdisaster88 schrieb:


> 88er wertung trotz fehlender innvoation. Ein rpg mit schlauch-level im jahr 2011, ist nicht euer ernst oder? Naja ist mir eigentlich jetzt schon klar, witcher 2 kriegt dann ne 87% oder weniger



viel schlimmer als die schlauchlevel ist die tatsache, dass sie scheinbar sogar zu faul waren mehr als ne hand voll schläuche zu entwerfen.

ich warte zwar noch auf den postboten, aber in anderen foren (unter anderem dem bioware forum) häufen sich die entrüsteten sturmläufe und protestposts darüber, dass es im spiel eben nur besagte hand voll unterschiedlicher levels gibt und diese dann drölfzig mal copy & pasted wurden und wohl praktisch jeder dungeon, haus, wald exakt gleich aussieht.

so fern dies zutrifft, ist DAS für mich der absolute gipfel. tendiere mittlerweile schon dazu, das amazon paket ungeöffnet zurück zu schicken...


@vorposter:
soweit ich weiß ist DA:2 in den USA bereits offiziell released! lustig, dass es hier zu lande noch gesperrt ist.
bei sowas ist dann der anreiz groß frisch gebackene kekse zu probieren....


----------



## ikarus275 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

"Um Dragon Age 2 zu genießen, muss man sich auf das neue Spielgefühl einlassen können und akzeptieren, dass der altmodische Rollenspielzug abgefahren ist. 
"

Oder man verzichtet besser einfach drauf...


----------



## sirfries (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Das ja ein spitzen Konsolen Game geworden. Alles was die 90+% Wertung ausgemacht hat wurde entfernt. (komplexes Skillen, endlose Items, große Welt, komplizierte tiefgründige Story). Zielgruppe ab 18 somit endlich erreicht ( Die meisten haben ja sowieso alle eine Konsole und Origins war einfach zu Komplex für diese Plattform) . Man hat somit den optimalen Produktlebenszyklus erreicht. Das sind halt die Knebelverträge mit EA an die wir uns halten müssen, sorry an die Leute die seit den 90ern wirklich Ahnung von RPGs haben. Wir dürfen uns somit noch auf 1-2 08/15 Addons und billigen DLC Konten freuen. Zitrone wird ausgepresst spricht ja auch nichts dagegen. Tüte Popcorn kaufen und DA 2 spielen und gut ist. Tja es hätte ein so schönes Spiel werden können, so ist das numal in Geschäftswelt. Wir wussten es doch sowieso alle.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

meine fresse wird da2 hier fertig gemacht xD
bin ich anscheinend der einzige der das spiel noch nicht hat und sich noch keine wirliche meinung darüber erlauben kann 
aber dann schreib ich hier auch mal meine meinung hin: ich fand die demo ok und denk das ich das spiel, wenn ich es morgen bekomme, auch gut finden werde.
 wenn ich von tests, der demo usw. ausgehe denke ich würde das spiel bei meiner wertung so zwichen 80 und 85 % liegen. 
an den vorgänger wirds nicht herankommen klar, trotzdem kann ich viele kritiken hier nicht nachvollziehen....
das spiel hat hier tatsächlich ne leserbewetung von 52%, dabei kommts erst am donnerstag raus. kann man ja sehr ernst nehmen......


----------



## Morrandirr (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> bin ich anscheinend der einzige der das spiel noch nicht hat und sich noch keine wirliche meinung darüber erlauben kann


Nein, bist du nicht. 


> das spiel hat hier tatsächlich ne leserbewetung von 52%, dabei kommts erst am donnerstag raus. kann man ja sehr ernst nehmen......


Das ist in der Tat toll.
Es wird über Oberflächlichkeit gemeckert, dann aber wird ein Produkt bewertet, was man nur vom Hörensagen kennt und noch nicht selbst ausprobiert hat. Herrlich.


----------



## stawacz (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Morrandirr schrieb:


> xNomAnorx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bin ich anscheinend der einzige der das spiel noch nicht hat und sich noch keine wirliche meinung darüber erlauben kann
> ...


   ähh vom hörensagen?du weißt hoffentlich schon(und ich will natürlich niemandem was unterstellen  )das das spiel seit mehreren tagen auf so ziemlich allen einschlägigen warezseiten zum download angeboten wird??bei 12-14 std für die kampagne dürften die meisten nich nur schon spielen,sondern sie dürftens mitlerweile schon durch haben


----------



## Spassbremse (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Morrandirr schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat toll.
> Es wird über Oberflächlichkeit gemeckert, dann aber wird ein Produkt bewertet, was man nur vom Hörensagen kennt und noch nicht selbst ausprobiert hat. Herrlich.


Man konnte / kann es doch testen...?   
Ist die Demo spurlos an Dir vorbei gegangen?
Oder bist Du der Auffassung, dass eine kurze Demo so gar nichts über das Spiel aussagt?

Ja, sorry, dann hat der Hersteller aber großen Mist gebaut, weil die Demo ja als Werbemittel dient, um potentielle Kunden vom Produkt zu überzeugen...


----------



## sammelsucht (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Die GameInformer fasst es scheinbar ganz gut zusammen:

- Graphics:It looks better than the PS3 and 360 versions. But does that matter when it plays worse?
- Concept:Let down the PC gamers who supported Dragon Age: Origins
-Playability:Tries to provide action and strategy gameplay options without excelling at either
- Entertainment:As much as it surprises me to say it, you should stick to the console versions

Und das Spiel wurde mit diesen Aussagen auch entsprechend abgestraft.
Gerade von PC Magazinen hätte ich mir da eine wesentlich kritischere Herangehensweise gewünscht...

Ist ja nicht so als wären (beispielsweise) 82% eine schlechte Wertung. Aber ein deutliches Zeichen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



stawacz schrieb:


> Morrandirr schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ähh vom hörensagen?du weißt hoffentlich schon(und ich will natürlich niemandem was unterstellen  )das das spiel seit mehreren tagen auf so ziemlich allen einschlägigen warezseiten zum download angeboten wird??bei 12-14 std für die kampagne dürften die meisten nich nur schon spielen,sondern sie dürftens mitlerweile schon durch haben


stimmt schon. aber ich glaube kaum das sich die mehrheit der leute hier das schon runtergeladen hat. (ich glaube an das gute in dieser community   ) 
ne aber im ernst die meisten die jetzt z.b. den vote gemacht haben, kennen nur die demo und die ersten test und sind jetzt eben enttäuscht weil da2 ein rückschritt im vergleich zu da:o ist. (kann ich auch verstehen)
ich kann auch verstehen wenn sich einige leute das spiel nicht kaufen werden, weil sie wissen das ihen das neue actionlastigere da nicht gefallen wird bzw. in der demo nicht gefallen hat. 
aber viel kritik find ich dann doch voreilig, bzw. zu extrem. man sollte das spiel versuchen objektiv zu sehen und nicht auf grund seiner enttäuschung das spiel dann mit 20% oder so bewerten. das hats nämlich jetzt mit sicherheit auch nicht verdient.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> aber viel kritik find ich dann doch voreilig, bzw. zu extrem. man sollte das spiel versuchen objektiv zu sehen und nicht auf grund seiner enttäuschung das spiel dann mit 20% oder so bewerten. das hats nämlich jetzt mit sicherheit auch nicht verdient.


Aber natürlich darf ich das als privater Konsument. Ich vertrete eine - meinetwegen auch extreme - persönliche Meinung.
Ich *muss* nicht objektiv sein, im Gegensatz zu einem professionellen Tester.
 Ich kann sagen, "Okay, objektiv gesehen ist es nicht schlecht, aber ich finde es nun einmal megascheiße, weil es für mich mit allen mir wichtigen Rollenspieltraditionen bricht."

Was ich *nicht* kann bzw. sollte, ist, das Spiel als üblen Bugmist zu verunglimpfen, wenn ich das nicht beweisen kann. Ich darf keinerlei Behauptungen aufstellen, die nicht stimmen, aber eine - wie auch immer geartete Meinung -- darf ich jederzeit haben und auch vertreten.


----------



## xMANIACx (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



			
				Spassbremse schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann sagen, "Okay, objektiv gesehen ist es nicht schlecht, aber ich finde es nun einmal megascheiße, weil es für mich mit allen mir wichtigen Rollenspieltraditionen bricht."



Das ist eigentlich ein sehr interessanter Punkt den du ansprichst. Denn Objektiv ist DA2 sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel welches kaum Grund zur Kritik bietet (gute Grafik, gute Synchro, sicherlich auch guter Soundtrack etc.) und dennoch stößt es vielen Spielern scheinbar sauer auf. Solche Spiele zeigen doch eigentlich recht deutlich die Grenzen eines rein objektiven Tests auf, denn wenn ich mich an diese Tabellen aus der PCGames recht erinner stand dort früher drin, dass Wertungen ab 80% oder 85% ein Must-Have für Freunde dieses Genres seien, was bei DA2 nicht mehr umbedingt der Fall ist und das ist etwas das man irgendwie in einem Test berücksichten sollte. Denn so etwas wie Spass ist nunmal nichts das rein Objektiv erfasst werden kann.
Vielleicht gehört ein Spiel wie DA2 auch einfach in eine andere Kategorie verschoben (einfach um die Erwartungshaltung der Spieler an das Spiel zu ändern). Weg vom Rollenspiel hin zum Action-Adventure, ähnlich wie ich Beispielsweise Mass Effect eher als Action-Adventure/3rd-Person-Shooter mit sehr guter Story und Inszenierung bezeichnen würde als als Rollenspiel.


----------



## kornhill (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Was beschwert ihr euch das Bioware ein Rollenspiel light abliefert. Seit sie keine AD&D Spiele mehr machen waren die Regeln in ihren Spielen sowieso fraglich. DA war komplett von WOW abgeschaut. (Itemlevel, Tanken, Healen, Spotten, CooldownSkills, Auren, Schattenschritt, etc, etc, ... es ist wirklich teilweise schamlos gewesen, aber egal lieber gut abgeschrieben als das sie sich selber was ausdenken... ME2 LoL)

Aber die Storys und die Storypräsentation sind absolut Weltklasse bei Bioware. Und das ist auch das was sie können. Genau hier habe ich auch keine Sorge was DA2 angeht. Und freue mich auch auf morgen!

Werde es mir kaufen und beim fighten mein Isometrisches WOW superlight geniessen, mit viel Blut.... und wahrscheinlich ohne Balancing....


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aber natürlich darf ich das als privater Konsument. Ich vertrete eine - meinetwegen auch extreme - persönliche Meinung.
> Ich *muss* nicht objektiv sein, im Gegensatz zu einem professionellen Tester.
> Ich kann sagen, "Okay, objektiv gesehen ist es nicht schlecht, aber ich finde es nun einmal megascheiße, weil es für mich mit allen mir wichtigen Rollenspieltraditionen bricht."
> 
> Was ich *nicht* kann bzw. sollte, ist, das Spiel als üblen Bugmist zu verunglimpfen, wenn ich das nicht beweisen kann. Ich darf keinerlei Behauptungen aufstellen, die nicht stimmen, aber eine - wie auch immer geartete Meinung -- darf ich jederzeit haben und auch vertreten.


natürlich darfst du das   
wie gesagt zum teil kann ich diese meinung ja auch nachvollziehen.
ich für meinen teil lege eben nicht so viel wert auf die klassichen rollenspieltraditionen und kann zum großen teil auch drauf verzichten wenns sein muss. bin aber eben auch eine andere generation als du, weshalb ich was rollenspieltraditionen angeht wohl weniger konservativ bin.
trotzdem bleibe ich dabei das viele kritiken und bewertungen übertrieben sind. (jetzt abgesehen von dir)


----------



## AjantisII (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

btw 4players wertet 70%
Dort klingen Fazit und Wertung auch irgendwie passender als hier und bei gamestar
http://www.4players.de/4player...


----------



## stawacz (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

sehe ich auch so,,hier passt sich die wertung dem fazit einfach an(4 players),,und so sollte es auch sein

  Kontra





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

unübersichtliche Kämpfe


			 	 	 [img src="http://static.4players.de/sourcen/portal/minus.gif[/img]Umgebung spielt kaum taktische Rolle


			 	 	 [img src="http://static.4players.de/sourcen/portal/minus.gif[/img]nur eine Stadt, keine Weltkarte


			 	 	 [img src="http://static.4players.de/sourcen/portal/minus.gif[/img]erhöhte Perspektive gestrichen (PC)



			 	 	 [img src="http://static.4players.de/sourcen/portal/minus.gif[/img]steriles Menü/Icondesign


			 	 	 [img src="http://static.4players.de/sourcen/portal/minus.gif[/img]magere Charaktererschaffung


			 	 	 [img src="http://static.4players.de/sourcen/portal/minus.gif[/img]schlecht designte Frauenfiguren


			 	 	 [img src="http://static.4players.de/sourcen/portal/minus.gif[/img]kein Lager für die komplett Party


			 	 	 [img src="http://static.4players.de/sourcen/portal/minus.gif[/img]steriler Kodex ohne Bilder & Artworks


			 	 	 [img src="http://static.4players.de/sourcen/portal/minus.gif[/img]Fernkampf manchmal ohne Kollisionsabfrage


alleine wegen dieser mängel frage ich immer noch wie man auf eine 88% kommt???


----------



## Spassbremse (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil lege eben nicht so viel wert auf die klassichen rollenspieltraditionen und kann zum großen teil auch drauf verzichten wenns sein muss. bin aber eben auch eine andere generation als du, weshalb ich was rollenspieltraditionen angeht wohl weniger konservativ bin.
> trotzdem bleibe ich dabei das viele kritiken und bewertungen übertrieben sind. (jetzt abgesehen von dir)


Ich empfehle Dir  den 4players Test, auch wenn Du eine andere Meinung hast. 
Jörg Luibl spricht mir (und den anderen Fans "klassischer" RPG) dort quasi aus der Seele, prima, um die "Gefühlswelt" eines "oldschool"-Fans besser zu verstehen.   

Ich kann Dir eigentlich nur empfehlen, Dich einmal mit einem der großen CRPG-Klassiker zu befassen, wie z.B. das berühmte und immer wieder zitierte Baldur's Gate (II). Auch wenn die Grafik vlt. für heutige Verhältnisse ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, so besitzt dieser Titel eine Spieltiefe, an den kein aktuelles Spiel mehr auch nur ansatzweise heranreicht.

Andererseits ist es evtl. auch nicht klug, die "Büchse der Pandora" zu öffnen, denn dann könnte es sein, einmal "angefixt", dass Dir aktuelle Titel ähnliche Kopf- und Bauchschmerzen verursachen, wie das bei unsereins regelmäßig der Fall ist...


----------



## major-tom4 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



AjantisII schrieb:


> btw 4players wertet 70%
> Dort klingen Fazit und Wertung auch irgendwie passender als hier und bei gamestar
> http://www.4players.de/4player...


Die Prozentangaben bei Tests in Printmagazinen kann man getrost ignorieren. Fuer die Meinungsbildung sollte man besser nur den ausfuehlichen Test lesen. Da wagen die Tester wenigstens noch zaghafte Kritik. 
Die in der Regel ueberhoehten Prozentzahlen sind eher ein Tribut an die Publisher/Anzeigenkunden. Diese koennen sie dann gross auf die Verpackungen pappen oder bei Amazon hinterlegen. 
money makes the world go around


----------



## DerdOn2006 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



stawacz schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so,,hier passt sich die wertung dem fazit einfach an(4 players),,und so sollte es auch sein
> 
> Kontra
> 
> ...



Hast du dir egtl. mal die Kontrapunkte von 4Players durchgelesen? Da fragt man sich doch glatt, wie DA bei denen abgeschnitten hat, da ungefähr ein Drittel, der hier aufgeführten Kontrapunkte, genauso gut auf DA zutreffen würden, wie folgendes zeigt:

- Kisten öffnen/Taschendiebstahl ohne Konsequenzen 
- Wachen/Passanten reagieren nicht auf Kämpfe 
- schwache Landschaft und matschige Texturen 
- kleine Gebiete mit künstlichen Grenzen ohne Erkundungsreize
- Umgebung spielt kaum taktische Rolle (hier müsste es bei DA sogar heißen: Umgebung spielt _keine_ taktische Rolle) 
- schlecht designte Frauenfiguren (Was 4Players bei diesem Kontrapunkt geritten hat, gute Frage. Es gab durchaus Spiele, da konnte man die Frauen mit der Lupe suchen, weil die Entwickler vergessen hatten, sie zu implementieren...)


Kurzum: Dragon Age 2 mag kein überragendes Spiel sein und vielleicht in puncto Innovation nicht an seinen Vorgänger heranreichen, doch bietet es genug Potential und geringe Verbesserungen, um eine Wertung jenseits der 80er verdient zu haben.


----------



## stawacz (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

wo bitte siehst du denn verbesserungen?ich sehe nur verschlechterungen in jeglicher hinsicht


----------



## knarfe1000 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

@Bioware: Wehe Ihr verhunzt Mass Effect 3 auch so...ich komm nach Kanada und dann geht´s ab  



PS: Wertung und Text des Reviews passen nicht zusammen. Höchst unglaubwürdig.

Da halte ich mich lieber an 4P. Der dortige Test bestätigt den Eindruck, den die Demo hinterließ.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> xNomAnorx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich für meinen teil lege eben nicht so viel wert auf die klassichen rollenspieltraditionen und kann zum großen teil auch drauf verzichten wenns sein muss. bin aber eben auch eine andere generation als du, weshalb ich was rollenspieltraditionen angeht wohl weniger konservativ bin.
> ...


Meine "Gefühlswelt" sprechen die Tester bei 4Players eher selten an, wenn ich mir die Wertungen im Adventure und RPG- Bereich anschaue.
Drakensang 1 und 2 wurden gerade mal 3% bzw. 5% besser bewertet als DA2, NWN2 erhielt eine Bewertung von 76%. Immerhin sind das Spiele, die von machen Usern hier als RPGs bezeichnet wurden, an denen sich Bioware an Beispiel hätte nehmen sollen.
Und gerade nach dem Test zu ME2, der einige fragwürdige Kritikpunkte aufwarf (was von Teilen der dortigen Community auf den Punkt gebracht wurde), sowie den seltsamen Bewertungskriterien der neueren Adventuretiteln, fühle ich mich persönlich als "Oldschool"- Fan eher weniger von dieser Seite vertreten.

Ich habe mir vorerst nur das Fazit durchgelesen, um nicht gespoilert zu werden, aber allein dort sehe ich schon Punkte, die man dem besser bewerteten ersten Teil ebenso hätte anlasten können: 08/15- Frauenbild (ja, danke Leliana für deinen Schuhtick; danke, Arlessa von Redcliff für deine Weinerlichkeit), Blutgespritze, sterile Spielwelt etc.... aber dann stehen dort tatsächlich noch positive Punkte, die für mich das Spiel ausmachen werden: Erzählweise, Charaktere, Entscheidungen, moralische Konflikte, die gelungenen Dialoge.* Das* erwarte ich von einem guten Rollenspiel, dann kann ich auch über das hektische Kampfsystem hinwegsehen.

Ergo werde ich mir selbst ein Bild machen; dann kann ich mich hier in ein paar Tagen immer noch "auskotzen" und meine BG- CDs raussuchen.


----------



## Kulin (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Und erneut zweifle ich an der Unabhängigkeit der großen Spieleredaktionen. So einen übermäsig positiven(vor allem für den Hersteller) und so gewaltig von der Usermeinung abweichenden Test hats echt schon lange nicht mehr gegeben.

Seid ihr sicher, dass ihr euch noch Journalisten nennen dürft? Oder seid ihr vielleicht eher direkt bei EAs PR-Abteilung angestellt. Ich vermute mal SEHR stark zumindest über ein paar Ecken.

Da frag ich mich als User/Leser der ersten Tage: wie soll ich auf diese hinterlistige Kundentäuschung reagieren? Werbeblocker, Zeitschrift nicht mehr kaufen? Alles gute Ideen.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Kulin schrieb:


> Und erneut zweifle ich an der Unabhängigkeit der großen Spieleredaktionen. So einen übermäsig positiven(vor allem für den Hersteller) und so gewaltig von der Usermeinung abweichenden Test hats echt schon lange nicht mehr gegeben.
> ...


Das wichtige bei diesem Test ist doch, dass dieser eine Fülle an brauchbaren Informationen enthält, wodurch man selbst entscheiden kann, was einem wichtig ist und was nicht. 
Da gab es meiner Meinung nach andere Tests, wo der Informationsgehalt zum Spiel kaum vorhanden war.

Und so positiv, bis natürlich auf die Punktebewertung, finde ich den Test gar nicht.


----------



## sirfries (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Es ist nunmal so das Dragon Age Origins kein wirkliches Rollenspiel mehr ist. Aber gerade dies hat Origins so erfolgreich gemacht. Selbstverständlich ist nun die Enttäuschung gross. Es benutzt den Namen eines tollen RPGs und ist keines mehr. Alle sehnen sich nach einen weiteren Baldurs Gate Teil was mit Origins ansatzweise erfüllt wurde. Ja auch dort fehlte viel sehr viel was ein richtiges tiefgründiges RPG ausmacht. Das Potenzial war noch lange nicht ausgeschlöpft. Immerhin wurde man mit einer recht schönen Grafik belohnt und viel Detailreichtum. In DA 2 fehlt halt einfach alles. Selbst bei der Auswahl der Party sprechen die Figuren nicht mehr mit einen wenn man sie anklickt das sind alles Feinheiten die ein gutes RPG ausmachen. Die liebe zum Detail. Wo man sagt, da ist Magie im Spiel. Das ist alles nicht mehr existent in Dragon Age 2. Es ist ein reines Marketingprodukt welches den Umsatz ankurbeln soll. Niemand hat wirklich Herzblut reingesteckt. Niemand hat daran sonderlich lange gearbeitet oder sich verausgabt um etwas zu perfektionieren und episches zu erschaffen. EA macht mal wieder das was sie inzwischen am besten können und selbst ihr Management kritisiert: Grossartige Spiele durch Verkaufsdruck etc zu vernichten um letzten endes ein belangloses Produkt zu erhalten was einfach niemand mehr kauft . Alle Fans von Dragon Age Origins haben sich kein Hack and Slay gewünscht mit einer Story die wie ein linearer mittelmässiger Film abläuft sondern ein Dragon Age 2 was dem Vorgänger in jeglicher Beziehung hoch überlegen ist. Mission failed. Noch mehr solcher Patzer und der Name Bioware ist ruiniert.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir eigentlich nur empfehlen, Dich einmal mit einem der großen CRPG-Klassiker zu befassen, wie z.B. das berühmte und immer wieder zitierte Baldur's Gate (II). Auch wenn die Grafik vlt. für heutige Verhältnisse ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, so besitzt dieser Titel eine Spieltiefe, an den kein aktuelles Spiel mehr auch nur ansatzweise heranreicht.
> 
> Andererseits ist es evtl. auch nicht klug, die "Büchse der Pandora" zu öffnen, denn dann könnte es sein, einmal "angefixt", dass Dir aktuelle Titel ähnliche Kopf- und Bauchschmerzen verursachen, wie das bei unsereins regelmäßig der Fall ist...


auch wenn es für dich vllt schrecklich klingt   : BG hat mich bisher nie interessiert. 
ich bezweifle nicht das es großartig ist, aber vllt ist es ja auch zu großartig   
schließlich will ich spiele wie da2, TW2, skyrim und ME3 dieses jahr noch genießen und wie soll das gehen wenn dank BG mein gesamtes weltbild zerrüttet wird


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Kulin schrieb:


> Und erneut zweifle ich an der Unabhängigkeit der großen Spieleredaktionen. So einen übermäsig positiven(vor allem für den Hersteller) und so gewaltig von der Usermeinung abweichenden Test hats echt schon lange nicht mehr gegeben.
> 
> Seid ihr sicher, dass ihr euch noch Journalisten nennen dürft? Oder seid ihr vielleicht eher direkt bei EAs PR-Abteilung angestellt. Ich vermute mal SEHR stark zumindest über ein paar Ecken.
> 
> Da frag ich mich als User/Leser der ersten Tage: wie soll ich auf diese hinterlistige Kundentäuschung reagieren? Werbeblocker, Zeitschrift nicht mehr kaufen? Alles gute Ideen.


Bei allem gebührlichen Respekt: Der Unterschied zwischen Usermeinung und Stefans Meinung liegt u. a. darin, dass Stefan (und weitere Redakteure) mehr als die Demo von Dragon Age 2 gesehen und gespielt hat.

Die Schwächen des Spiels sind im Test klar und deutlich benannt (und ich hab den Eindruck, als ob sich nahezu alle Tester national wie international darauf verständigen können). Trotz dieser Kritikpunkte sehen wir Dragon Age 2 nicht im unteren 80er-Segment und erst recht nicht in den 70ern.

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das DA2-Käufer-Feedback in den kommenden Tagen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## HerrKarl (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Kulin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und erneut zweifle ich an der Unabhängigkeit der großen Spieleredaktionen. So einen übermäsig positiven(vor allem für den Hersteller) und so gewaltig von der Usermeinung abweichenden Test hats echt schon lange nicht mehr gegeben.
> ...



Aber in den USA ist das Spiel doch schon herausen


----------



## sirfries (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Bei allem gebührlichen Respekt: Der Unterschied zwischen Usermeinung und Stefans Meinung liegt u. a. darin, dass Stefan (und weitere Redakteure) mehr als die Demo von Dragon Age 2 gesehen und gespielt hat.
> 
> Petra
> PC Games


Das Spiel ist erhältlich und die Kritiken beziehen sich hier auf die Vollversion und nicht auf die Demo.


----------



## Bullfrog (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Da spielen so ein paar Typen die Demo, sind mit der Erwartung an die ganze Sache gegangen, das das Spiel ähnlich wird wie der erste teil und standen dann vor den Scherben ihrer Hoffnungen. Das erklärt dann wohl die vernichtenden Userwertungen. Das grentze ja schon an Rachsucht. Aber daran ist Bioware ja auch nicht ganz unschuldig. Man muss nicht alles bis zum exzess vereinfachen, nur um die Konsolenspieler zu befriedigen. Schade auf der einen Seite für die echten Rollenspieler. Auf der anderen Seite ist das Game wirklich nicht schlecht, wenn man sich nur dauf einläßt.


----------



## TBF (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Ganz davon abgesehen, ob die Wertung gerechtfertigt ist, bin ich gespannt, ob diesmal wenigstens der Linie treu geblieben wird. Nicht dass jetzt nach dem Auseinanderweichen der Meinungen doch wieder ne Läuterung kommt und dafür CD Projekt die volle Härte abbekommt, wie schon nach dem Gothic 3 - Desaster.
Also: Wenn ihr ein Spiel mit so vielen Schwachstellen, die ihr ja auch alle im Test genannt habt, so hoch bewertet, dann bitte auch an andere Spiele denselben Maßstab anlegen.
So eine skurille Wertung wie die enhanced edition von the witcher, die unter deutlich schlechteren RPGs rangiert, braucht man nicht noch mal.


----------



## oktogen (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Hallo Stefan Weiß, warum muss man sich in deinem Kommentar als altmodisch betiteln lassen,Zitat " Um Dragon Age 2 zu genießen, muss man sich auf das neue Spielgefühl einlassen können und akzeptieren, dass der altmodische Rollenspielzug abgefahren ist." ? Für wenn werden denn die Spiele programmiert? Doch wohl für uns ,die Käufer. Warum muss alles was uns bei DAO gefallen hat jetzt nur noch stören und "altmodisch" sein? Ich bin wirklich ein Fan von DAO und habe mir sogar die ganzen unwichtigen DLC gekauft, und ich wollte mir sogar DA 2 zulegen, trotz der Negativpunkte, aber Dein Kommentar... ich glaube ich überlege mir das nochmal und spiele lieber nochmal die "altmodischen" Sachen. Ich bin halt auch altmodisch, und kaufe und spiele (meistens) nur das was mir auch gefällt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Zu DAO und dem 4players - Test, auch zu DA 2: Erstaunlich ist allerdings, daß jetzt erst die Kritikpunkte, die auch auf DAO zutrafen, bei DA 2 greifen. Bleibt eigentlich nur ein Fazit: DAO ist teilweise zu stark hochgejubelt worden, von PCG, GSt. und sogar 4players. Es war kein 90er - Spiel. DA 2 ist wegen der Anzahl an Mängeln etwas schwächer. Dies könnte immer noch zu einem niedrigen 80er reichen. Doch die 4players - Wertung ist endlich ein richtiger Warnschuss - nun auch mal für Bioware. Leider fehlt das bei PCG und GSt. - diese Konsequenz. Stattdessen soll sich mal wieder der Käufer an das Spiel anpassen. Hoffen wir nur, dass es dieses Mal verkaufszahlenmäßig schief geht. EA und Bioware sind groß - ein schwach verkauftes Spiel bedeutet noch nicht deren Ende. Aber hoffentlich bewirkt das ein Umdenken !


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Und übrigens: nur vier Prozentpunkte weniger - und der Award wäre nicht zu vergeben. kleine Änderung - große Wirkung ! manchmal haben ein paar Prozentpunkte mehr oder weniger doch werbewirksame Bedeutung.


----------



## TheChicky (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



spw schrieb:


> Warum soll ein anspruchvolles spiel/simulation nur für nerds sein?



Weil die Masse sich beim spielen entspannen will. Stress in der Arbeit oder in der Schule haben sie schon genug.



> Die nicht-nachdenken-fraktion war bis zum erscheinen der crossplattformtitel sehr gut bei den konsolen bzw gameboy etc aufgehoben.Ich konnte mit neun jahren nichts damit anfangen bzw spass mit seifenblasen haben.


Tja, die Welt dreht sich leider nicht hauptsächlich um dich und deine Interessen.



> Für mich ist der spass umso grösser,wenn ich ein wenig nachdenken bzw kombinieren muss,gefordert werde, um damit ein ziel/quest zu erreichen  bzw  nen  gegner vom himmel hole oder teamplay bzw übersicht und koordination in "fps" spielen brauche,um zu siegen.


Was willst du? Derartige Spiele gibts zuhauf. Civ, StarCraft, Anno, etc., sowie unzählige Taktikshooter.



> Was die masse WILL,gibt die industrie vor.


So ein Blödsinn! Die Industrie entwickelt das, was sich gut verkauft. Und was sich gut verkauft, bestimmt ganz allein der Kunde. Würden sich Simulationen Millionenfach verkaufen, würden mit absoluter Sicherheit jedes Jahr unzählige Simulationen aufn Markt kommen.



> Anspruchsvolle spiele sind eben anspruchsvoller in der entwicklung und somit meist teurer.


 Na dann wird Crysis ja ein Billigprodukt werden...




> Und somit heisst der trend nicht massenbetreuung und oberspass, sondern GEWINNMAXIMIERUNG.


 Das ist das Ziel absolut JEDER Firma. Und nur die Firma ist erfolgreich, die das Produkt anbietet, das die Kunden wollen. Kleines VWL Einmaleins



> Wenn die MASSE damit glücklich ist,dann sind  doch alle glücklich,nicht?Aber nur,weil sie nichts anderes kennen.


 Was spielt das für eine Rolle? Wenn sie glücklich sind, sind sie glücklich. Was sollen sie noch wollen?



> Und die welt dreht sich wieder einmal nur im KREIS und nicht WEITER.


Ich fürchte da täuscht du dich. Eines ist jedenfalls sicher: Sie dreht sich nicht um DICH, so sehr du dir das wünschen würdest 



> Ich lasse mich nicht ins nerd eck drängen,nur weil ich es öde finde,spiele ohne anspruch zu zocken.
> Die ausrede spass ist doch nur oberfächlichkeit.


Tja, du drängst die Leute, die "anspruchslose" Spiele lieben in die Dumbatz-Ecke und du wirst dafür in die Nerd-Ecke gedrängt. Würde sagen, es steht 1:1 



> Sicher,kunden wie ich geraten in die nische aus wirtschaftlichen gründen aber keineswegs,weil die masse es so wünscht. Ich bin doch auch teil der MASSE aber nicht blind!


 Andere Leute herabzustufen, nur weil sie nen andern Geschmack haben, tsts...


----------



## MisterSmith (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



oktogen schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan Weiß, warum muss man sich in deinem Kommentar als altmodisch betiteln lassen,Zitat " Um Dragon Age 2 zu genießen, muss man sich auf das neue Spielgefühl einlassen können und akzeptieren, dass der altmodische Rollenspielzug abgefahren ist." ? Für wenn werden denn die Spiele programmiert? Doch wohl für uns ,die Käufer. Warum muss alles was uns bei DAO gefallen hat jetzt nur noch stören und "altmodisch" sein? Ich bin wirklich ein Fan von DAO und habe mir sogar die ganzen unwichtigen DLC gekauft, und ich wollte mir sogar DA 2 zulegen, trotz der Negativpunkte, aber Dein Kommentar... ich glaube ich überlege mir das nochmal und spiele lieber nochmal die "altmodischen" Sachen. Ich bin halt auch altmodisch, und kaufe und spiele (meistens) nur das was mir auch gefällt.


Dieser oder so ähnliche Sätze sind aber schon relativ alt, solche Sprüche gab es auch schon z. B. vor der Veröffentlichung von Baldurs Gate.
Danach wurde dann das komplette Gegenteil behauptet.


----------



## stawacz (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Kulin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und erneut zweifle ich an der Unabhängigkeit der großen Spieleredaktionen. So einen übermäsig positiven(vor allem für den Hersteller) und so gewaltig von der Usermeinung abweichenden Test hats echt schon lange nicht mehr gegeben.
> ...



ich lach mich schlapp..."trotz dieser kritikpunkte rangiert dragon age 2 im oberen 80er bereich"


die hässlichsten leveltexturen die ich seit langem gesehen hab(ok bis auf die chars,die sind in ordnung)
eine einzige stadt ohne jegliche freiheit zum erkunden,,,
absolut konsoliges interface damit auch die ganz hohlen auf ihre kosten kommen
eine hauptquest die 12-13 std geht
und die krönung des ganzen ,sich immer wieder wiederholende level

und trotzdem bekommt diese gurke 88!!!%???

tut mir leid aber hier müsst ihr euch wirklich(auch wenn ich sonst kein freund davon bin)käuflichkeit vorwerfen lassen....

es geht ja nich darum das ihr was verschweigt,denn ihr betitelt die negativ punkte ja selbst aber dennoch vergebt ihr 88!!!%,,,das is sowas von lächerlich,das es garnich mehr geht,,


das teil is nich mehr als ein mega entschlacktes add-on und für 10-20 euro würde auch sicher niemand etwas sagen...


für mich seit ihr als als seriöse quelle gestorben.ganz arme nummer,ganz ganz arm


----------



## HerrKarl (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Dohoho

Plötzlich ist lt. Biowares Foren ein einschlägiges Imageboard an den schlechten User Scores schuld.

Derzeit eine wahre Komödie dort


----------



## Fiffi1984 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> xNomAnorx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich für meinen teil lege eben nicht so viel wert auf die klassichen rollenspieltraditionen und kann zum großen teil auch drauf verzichten wenns sein muss. bin aber eben auch eine andere generation als du, weshalb ich was rollenspieltraditionen angeht wohl weniger konservativ bin.
> ...



Also BG 2 war und ist nach wie vor genial, das steht außer Frage. Allerdings muss ich sagen dass beispielsweise New Vegas auch eine enorme Spieltiefe hat. (Natürlich kein klass. RPG, aber dennoch alles andere als seicht) Da kann man aktuelle Titel ja nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Dragon Age 2 juckt mich persönlich auch überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Leon76 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Ich bin von der hohen Wertung auch enttäuscht.Vielleicht hätte sich jemand an den Test ransetzen sollen der wirklich gerne tiefgründige Rpg´s mag?
In dem Bioware Forum gibt es schon einen deutschen spieler der über asien sein pw hat freischalten lassen und ganze 20!! Stunden mitsamt aller Nebenquests Dragonage2 beendet hat.Etliche haben ihr Vorbestellungen storniert,da aus einem guten rpg eher ein oberflächlches Action-Rpg geworden ist.Alleine schon dieser Asiatische Flair den sie jetzt dem schönen Mittelalterlichen vorziehen ist auch gemacht worden um eine breitere und jüngere zielgruppe vorallem den konsolenspielern.
Ich mag klassisches,mittelalterliches rpg und kein naruto/dragonball hack n slay.Desweiteren sind die Dialogoptionen nu auch für vorschüler geeignet.Gut,Mittel,böse damit man ja nicht durcheinander kommt.
Ich habe Dragonage geliebt.zumindest in der Original englischen Fassung.Dort war der Synchron so gut passend mit dem royal british,wirklich erstklassig wurde man in die Adeligenwelt gezogen und hat für tiefergehende Atmosphäre gesorgt.Übrigens habe ich ca. 80 Stunden dran gesessen weil ich jede noch so kleine quest absolviert und mir sämtliche Kodexe durchgelesen habe.
Ich hoffe das Spiel wird ein Flop was sich zumindest statistisch bei EA belegen lassen wird.Finanziell wird es dennoch gut einschlagen da mehr Konsolenspieler bei derart unkomplexem Spielen zugreifen


----------



## Kittanaa (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Also ich habe das spiel heute durchgespielt mit allen nebenquest sowie begleiter quest ausser die bücher lesen etc ihr wisst was ich mein mit den langen geschichten und komme auf in spielzeit von fast 24std also von 40 std was die gebraucht haben kann keine rede sein!

Man hat echt nur eine stadt und dort kann man auch nicht überall in die häuser rein (esseiden quest) und man bekommt immer nur bei alles quest die man hatt immer die selben gegenden zu sehn nur das dan dort die quest NPC oder gegner stehn das wars dan auch! 

Jetzt ist mir auch klar warum das spiele knappe 7gb groß ist wen schon der erste teil von DA das doppelte war da habe ich ca 80+ inspielzeit gehabt und man hat dort auch immer verschidene dörfer,städte und wälder gesehn was ich leider in DA2 vermisse für mich ist DA2 eher der erste teil und DA1 der zweite teil !

soviel zu meiner meinung von dem spiel 

P.s Die wertung von dem spiel ist viel zu übertrieben was man nachdenklich über PC games leider macht! 88% ist es wirklich nicht eher eine ca 70-75%


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



knarfe1000 schrieb:


> @Bioware: Wehe Ihr verhunzt Mass Effect 3 auch so...ich komm nach Kanada und dann geht´s ab


Mach mir keine Angst!
Aber vielleicht können wir dann als eine Gruppe gleich ein Flugzeug chartern 

Was ich jetzt allerdings bei den ganzen Tests bissl eigenartig finde, ist die Tatsache, dass bei Gamerankings die PC-Version im Durchschnitt die beste Bewertung bekam (im Vergleich zu den Konsolen).
Das zeigt, auch Konsolenspieler sind kritisch.
Ein "Beyond Good & Evil HD" hat da zum Beispiel deutlich höhere Wertungen (Rollenspieltechnisch nahe an ME2 ). Auch "Torchlight" wird höher bewertet.
Also nicht immer auf den bösen Konsolenspielern rumhacken. anscheinend haben auch die Geschmack


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



McDrake schrieb:


> knarfe1000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Bioware: Wehe Ihr verhunzt Mass Effect 3 auch so...ich komm nach Kanada und dann geht´s ab
> ...


Naja ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es dort bei DA2 sicher Abwertungen wegen der Steuerung gibt, weil - ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint - aber das ganze Gruppenmanagement und die Kampfsteuerung an sich klappt mit Maus und Tastatur sicher besser als mit einem Gamepad. Ich stell mir sowas mit Gamepad jedenfalls ziemlich frickelig und umständlich vor.


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Naja ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es dort bei DA2 sicher Abwertungen wegen der Steuerung gibt, weil - ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint - aber das ganze Gruppenmanagement und die Kampfsteuerung an sich klappt mit Maus und Tastatur sicher besser als mit einem Gamepad. Ich stell mir sowas mit Gamepad jedenfalls ziemlich frickelig und umständlich vor.


Jup, das stimmt. Obwohl die Spiele ja auf die jeweiligen Plattformen angepasst wurden.
Auch der erste Teil bekam auf dem PC im Schnitt höhere Wertungen.
Und zwar Prozentual ziemlich genau wie Teil zwei.
Mein Fehler.

Aber zwigt trutzdem, dass man durchwegs bissl ernüchtert ist von DA2.
Ich bete zu Gott, dass Bioware ihren Fokus auf ME3 setzen.


----------



## Leon76 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Wow 20 Stunden hast du auch nur gebraucht?Respekt hehe.Ich warte bis es für 10 Euro draußen ist.Der Vorgänger war sein Geld wirklich wert aber nicht für die Fortsetzung.

Ich finde den Test von 4Players wesentlich aussagekräftiger weil da wirklich jemand weiß was ein gutes Rollenspiel ausmacht

  Pro



			 	 	 clevere Erzählperspektive
			 	 Rollenspiel mit vierköpfiger Party
			 	 einige interessante Charaktere
			 	 zehn Jahre Geschichte beeinflussen
			 	 taktisches Party-Management
			 	 viele moralische & politischeKonflikte
			 	 Handlungen mit Konsequenzen
			 	 viele Talente & Spezialisierungen
			 	 große Gegner fordern gute Taktik
			 	 sehr gute Dialoge mit Sprachausgabe
			 	 gute Mimik und ansehnliche Kleidung
			 	 Moralsystem ohne Gut-Böse-Kitsch 
			 	 amüsante Zickereien in der Party 
			 	 Magiesystem mit Immunitäten 
			 	 gute deutsche Sprecher
			 	 gutes Gift-/Runensystem

										  Sonstiges

			 	 	 gute Integration alter Spielstände
			 	 taktische Verhaltensmakros anlegen 
			 	 Neulinge können Vergangenheit wählen
			 	 mehrere Schiwerigkeitsgrade
			 	 optional auf englisch spielbar
			 	 Story-Zusammenfassung in Ladepausen 
			 	 Hilfen, Hinweise, Blut & Co abschaltbar
Liebesbeziehungen möglich

					Kontra

		schrecklicher Einstieg
			 	 zu viele Kanonenfutterkämpfe
			 	 schwache Hauptgeschichte
			 	 plumper Blutspritzautomatismus
			 	 Kisten öffnen/Taschendiebstahl ohne Konsequenzen 
			 	 Wachen/Passanten reagieren nicht auf Kämpfe 
			 	 schwache Landschaft und matschige Texturen 
			 	 kleine Gebiete mit künstlichen Grenzen ohne Erkundungsreize
			 	 einige geklonte Höhlen/Katakomben
			 	 unübersichtliche Kämpfe
			 	 Umgebung spielt kaum taktische Rolle
			 	 nur eine Stadt, keine Weltkarte
			 	 erhöhte Perspektive gestrichen (PC)

Sonstiges
steriles Menü/Icondesign
			 	 magere Charaktererschaffung
			 	 schlecht designte Frauenfiguren                    !!!!!!  60-90-60
kein Lager für die komplett Party
			 	 steriler Kodex ohne Bilder & Artworks
			 	 Fernkampf manchmal ohne Kollisionsabfrage



70% klingt da eher plausibel!!


----------



## DerdOn2006 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Leon76 schrieb:


> schlecht designte Frauenfiguren                    !!!!!!  60-90-60


   Auch Frauen sollten zu ihrer Plautze stehen!


----------



## dodnet (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Ich stimme den meisten hier zu, diese viel zu hohe Wertung ist vollkommen überzogen. Auch wenn man sich den Test durchliest, werden da im Text selbst unter den Überschriften "Positive Aspekte" lauter Verschlechterungen mit aufgezählt. Wie man nach dem Test auf eine Wertung von 88 kommen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel. Hier drängt sich mir immer wieder der Gedanke auf, daß die Bewertungen in den großen Spielezeitschriften einfach gekauft werden. Die Bewertung ist einfach nur lächerlich.    

Ich hoffe nur, daß die Reaktionen der Käufer auf DAO2 hier ähnlich wie bei Civilization V ausfallen. Das wurde von allen Spielezeitschriften auch in den Himmel gelobt und besser als der Vorgänger bewertet, obwohl es in fast allen Belangen deutlich schlechter ist. Wenn man sich mal die Bewertungen bei Amazon z.B. anschaut, sieht man das auch.    
Und hoffentlich lernen die Spielehersteller daraus auch was.

Ich habe DAO erst vor einigen Wochen gespielt und bin wirklich begeistert, aber die Demo von DAO2 war einfach nur enttäuschend, DAO2 werde ich mir nicht kaufen, maximal irgendwann als 10€-Spiel.


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Kulin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und erneut zweifle ich an der Unabhängigkeit der großen Spieleredaktionen. So einen übermäsig positiven(vor allem für den Hersteller) und so gewaltig von der Usermeinung abweichenden Test hats echt schon lange nicht mehr gegeben.
> ...


  Bei allem gebührlichen Respekt: Das DA2-Käufer-Feedback wird sich garantiert nicht bei 88% einpendeln. Eher bei 75 %.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



DerdOn2006 schrieb:


> Leon76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schlecht designte Frauenfiguren                    !!!!!!  60-90-60
> ...


Großartig, warum habe ich das nicht eher gewusst?   

Dank auch an den Frauenbeauftragten von 4players, da er uns, das schwache Geschlecht, so in Schutz nimmt. 
Ich werde mal mit Alice sprechen, ob man da nicht was machen kann...


----------



## knarfe1000 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



McDrake schrieb:


> knarfe1000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Bioware: Wehe Ihr verhunzt Mass Effect 3 auch so...ich komm nach Kanada und dann geht´s ab
> ...


Oder gleich einen Flugzeugträger, da hat man gleich das notwendige Handwerkszeug dabei    

Erfreulich, dass Konsolenspieler das Spiel auch wenig ansprechend finden. Das ist die einzige Chance, dass sich das Blatt vielleicht irgendwann nochmal in Richtung Anspruch und Komplexität wendet.


----------



## pila1685 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

UNTER DX!11 GIBT ES BEI VIELEN USERN MASSIVE GRAFIKFEHELER UND PERFORMANCEEINBRÜCHE. SEHR HOHE DETAILS UNTER DX11 FÜHRT BEI MIR (TROTZ RECHENBOLIDEN) ZU SCHWARZEN POLYGONEN DER BODENTECTUREN UND ENORMEN RUCKLERN - UNSPIELBAR SO! ANDERE HABEN DIESE PROBLEM AUCH MIT GTX 570 SLI ETC. TREIBER ODER GAME FAIL?


----------



## N7ghty (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



DerdOn2006 schrieb:


> Leon76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schlecht designte Frauenfiguren                    !!!!!!  60-90-60
> ...


   Ich finds eher gut, dass die Frauen da nicht alle aussehen wie Models, was mich schon wieder nervt, ist die Körbchengröße im Japan-Style, will sagen, die Frauen müssen da doch alle Rückenschmerzen haben....   

RIP einstige Rollenspiel Hoffnung
Ich fand schon den ersten Teil zu schnell, den zweiten kann ich ja mal gar nicht ernst nehmen.

@pila1685
weniger caps bitte, sonst fällst du in die gleiche schublade wie da2: nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Buesel (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*



pila1685 schrieb:


> UNTER DX!11 GIBT ES BEI VIELEN USERN MASSIVE GRAFIKFEHELER UND PERFORMANCEEINBRÜCHE. SEHR HOHE DETAILS UNTER DX11 FÜHRT BEI MIR (TROTZ RECHENBOLIDEN) ZU SCHWARZEN POLYGONEN DER BODENTECTUREN UND ENORMEN RUCKLERN - UNSPIELBAR SO! ANDERE HABEN DIESE PROBLEM AUCH MIT GTX 570 SLI ETC. TREIBER ODER GAME FAIL?


Noch dazu hat das Spiel deine Shift-Taste zerstört. Skandal.


----------



## Biggstinger (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

@ pila1685  ich nehme an du hast eine NVidia, saug dir mal den neuesten Beta Treiber, damit gehen die schwarzen Texturen weg. Ansonsten stells dir auf DX9, da ruckelt gar nichts und die Grafik ist mit Highres-textures immer noch gut. Ist Treiberproblem, da kann man momentan nix machen.
http://www.nvidia.de/Download/Find.aspx?lang=de 

Zum Test: PC-Games Wertung ist nicht akzeptabel. Die negativen Aspekte wurden nicht stark genug gewichtet. Ich habe nun ein paar Stunden DA2 hinter mir und folgende "besonders" negativen features sind für mich bereits Gamebreaker:
- Im Artikel genannte 1:1 Kopien der Level. Ich war zutiefst verwirrt wenn ich zum 2en/3en Mal im selben Level lande mit bloß anderen Gegnern und neuen Schätzen.
- Die Idee mit vordefinierten Rüstungen für Begleiter ist dumm. Ich kann ihnen keine Helme/Rüssi/Handschuhe/Schuhe anziehen. Sie tragen immer dasselbe.
- Dialoge äußerst uninteressant und langweilig, gilt auch für Gefährtendialoge. Selbst beim ersten Durchspielen erwische ich mich dabei die Dialoge schnell abzubrechen und Auftraggebern keine weiteren Fragen zu stellen.
- Charaktere äußerst flach und oberflächlich. Kann sich noch ändern, aber an DA kommt es bislang nicht ran. Bsp: Während die Hexe in DA einen nahezu zwingt ihre Aufziehtochter Morrigan mitzunehmen und die Gruppe natürlich misstrauisch reagiert, ist in DA2 eine ähnliche Situation, bei der Hawke ohne langes Zögern/Argumentieren es einfach hinnimmt dass eine elfische Blutmagierin mal eben Gefährtin wird.....lächerlich.
- Gegner spawnen während eines Kampfes aus allen Richtungen. Aggro-Management ist bislang kaum möglich, da die Aggro-Skills lange zum Aufladen brauchen und die Gegner so weit verstreut sind, dass man sie nie alle erwischt. Bei JEDEM Kampf erscheinen ZIG Gegner im Rücken und fallen über meine 3 Fernkämpfer her, während ich weit an der Front kämpfe.....frustrierend!!

Positiv:
- gute Skilltrees
- ansehnliche Grafik

Ich bin für die Userwertung. Höchstens 60%. Slightly above average.
Danke für's Lesen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*



pila1685 schrieb:


> UNTER DX!11 GIBT ES BEI VIELEN USERN MASSIVE GRAFIKFEHELER UND PERFORMANCEEINBRÜCHE. SEHR HOHE DETAILS UNTER DX11 FÜHRT BEI MIR (TROTZ RECHENBOLIDEN) ZU SCHWARZEN POLYGONEN DER BODENTECTUREN UND ENORMEN RUCKLERN - UNSPIELBAR SO! ANDERE HABEN DIESE PROBLEM AUCH MIT GTX 570 SLI ETC. TREIBER ODER GAME FAIL?



Bitte beim nächsten Mal im normalen Schriftbild...


----------



## Leon76 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

EA hätte mit dem Geld was DA2 verschlungen hat,die AD&D Rechte von Atari zurückkaufen sollen.Sogar als Spieler leidet man unter Politik und Firmenübernahmen.Einfach nur traurig.
P.s. Ich will doch nur spielen


----------



## Chester12 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

Puhh.. habs noch rechtzeitig abbestellt. Was ich gelesen und gesehen hab reicht mir vollkommen, und mit dem Geld kann ich besseres Anfangen.  Origins war mit seinem "fetz boom bang Marketing" und zurechtgeschliffen RPG Elementen hart an der Grenze aber sauber erzählt und desswegen gut. Wenn EA testen wollte wie weit man gehen kann sollte man denen das klare Signal geben, dass sie sich verschätzt haben! 

PS.Warum wird eigentlich Gothic 4 , zu recht, für plattgetretenes Rollenspiel abgestraft aber die "Meister" von Bioware nicht ?


----------



## N7ghty (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

wieso steht Kampfsystem eigentlich unter den positiven Aspekten? Das Inventar ist fast so lächerlich wie in ME2, das ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, kein Rollenspiel, kein Action-Adventure, irgendwie ne schlechte Mischung aus beidem und das Problem ist, dass auch noch "Dragon Age" drauf steht, eine Marke, mit der man eigentlich eine Rückkehr in Richtung klassisches Rollenspiel verbindet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



TheChicky schrieb:


> spw schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum soll ein anspruchvolles spiel/simulation nur für nerds sein?
> ...


Zum Thema Masse: Der erste Teil war das erfolgreichste Biowarespiel überhaupt! Das zeigt doch, dass es immer noch sehr viele Menschen gibt, die nicht nur auf klassische Rollenspiele, sondern auf komplexe Spiele insgesamt stehen.
Daher ist es doch so verwunderlich - das trotz des Erfolges und der guten Verkaufszahlen - man nicht diese Komplexität noch ausgebaut und erweitert hat, sondern genau das Gegenteil gemacht hat.
Die Logik von Bioware versteh ich einfach nicht.


----------



## N7ghty (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der erste Teil war das erfolgreichste Biowarespiel überhaupt!


   Bist du sicher? Nicht Mass Effect 2?


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



N7ghty schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der erste Teil war das erfolgreichste Biowarespiel überhaupt!
> ...


Obs jetzt bei ME2 durch den PS3 Release mehr ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber vor ca. einem halben Jahr wurde noch vermeldet, dass der erste Dragon Age Teil das bisher erfolgreichste und am meisten verkaufteste Biowarespiel sei.


----------



## FvkkeD (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

Einzig 4players.de scheint ziemlich objektiv getestet zu haben, wie so oft (70. Wobei ich das auch noch zu hoch finde.
Alle anderen Magazine/Portale whatever wurden entweder "beeinflusst" oder sind blinde BioWare-Fanboys.


----------



## moeykaner (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> N7ghty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Shadow_Man schrieb:
> ...



Ja Dragon Age ist das erfolgreichste. Link -> http://www.buffed.de/Dragon-Age-Origins-PC-93860/News/Dragon-Age-Origins-Bisher-erfolgreichstes-Bioware-Spiel-778756/


----------



## DerdOn2006 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



N7ghty schrieb:


> DerdOn2006 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Leon76 schrieb:
> ...


    Manchmal kann man aber auch schwer von Begriff sein, meine Güte.   
Dem 4P-Redakteur ging es ja gerade darum, dass die Frauen, ob alt ob jung, in DA2 die Maße 90-60-90 haben und irgendwie generisch und unnatürlich aussehen. Bei alten Frauen sind die Maße 90-60-90 selten bis gar nicht zu finden, hat was mit der Hauterschlaffung zu tun.   

Der liebe Kommentator mit den Maßen 60-90-60 ist da in ein kleines Fettnäpfchen getreten und ich hab's einfach mal schamlos ausgenutzt.


----------



## Leon76 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



DerdOn2006 schrieb:


> N7ghty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DerdOn2006 schrieb:
> ...


Haha okay stimmt.Hatte mich mit den Zahlen vertan .Hab das nur mit angefügt da es doch sehr übertrieben wirkt und es aus der Bewertung nur im schriftlichen Teil hervorging wie man sich das vorzustellen hat.
Man sieht zumindest wo sich Bioware stilistisch hinbegeben will.WIrd der dritte DA Teil, wenn er überhaupt kommt,mehr einem Jade Empire ähneln?
Ich hoffe auch das sie diesmal wesentlich mehr Zeit in die Entwicklung neuer Spiele stecken,damit nicht nochmal eine so lieblose Fortsetzung zustande kommt


----------



## Ventrue01 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

Was hab ich mich nach dem sehr guten ersten Teil auf eine Fortsetzung gefreut und wie bitterböse kann man doch enttäuscht werden. Wenn man dann noch so unrealistische Tests wie den von Herrn Weiß liest fällt man mehr als unsanft aus seinem Rollenspielhimmel. 

Nichts ist übrig geblieben von dem Flair und der Spannung von DaO. Heraus gekommen ist ein lieblos hingeklatschtes Action-Adventure mit Hack and Slay- Elementen. Den Namen "Rollenspiel" hat DA 2 nicht verdient. Und nein Herr Weiß: Für Rollenspielfans ist der "altmodische Rollenspielzug" eben nicht abgefahren, wie man auch deutlich hier an der Leserwertung  und einigen objektiveren Spielewertungen von 4Players, Gameinformer oder Videogamer sieht. Wenn man so in einigen Foren liest wie viele Gamer ihre Spielbestellung nach der Demo storniert haben kann DA 2 nie und nimmer an den Erfolg des ersten Teils anknüpfen. Vielleicht bringt das Bioware für einen eventuellen 3. Teil wieder zum umdenken. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt...


----------



## combine (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, inwiefern euch die PR-Agenturen eigentlich schon unter der Fuchtel haben?
Das es bei Software so gemacht wird ist ja ein alter Hut (das lässt sich auch ganz einfach überprüfen, nämlich wenn nirgendswo im Artikel ein Redakteur zu finden ist ODER der Name des Redakteurs im Impressum nicht mit aufgeführt ist)
Derartige Tests fallen für gewohnt äußerst positiv aus und lassen das Produkt in einem "weit überbelichtetem" Licht dastehen. Bei den größeren Titeln verlass ich mich schon lang nichtmehr auf die Aussagen von den frei verkäuflichen Magazinen. In meinen Augen werden absichtlich sehr gute Bewertungen vergeben um zu täuschen.
Das beste Beispiel wäre wenn DA II ein komplett neues Spiel von einem eher unbekannten Entwickler wäre. Die Bewertung würde dann keinesfalls derart positiv ausfallen. Die großen Namen stehen der Objektivität im Wege einfach zu sehr im Weg.


----------



## TheChicky (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Zum Thema Masse: Der erste Teil war das erfolgreichste Biowarespiel überhaupt! Das zeigt doch, dass es immer noch sehr viele Menschen gibt, die nicht nur auf klassische Rollenspiele, sondern auf komplexe Spiele insgesamt stehen.
> Daher ist es doch so verwunderlich - das trotz des Erfolges und der guten Verkaufszahlen - man nicht diese Komplexität noch ausgebaut und erweitert hat, sondern genau das Gegenteil gemacht hat.
> Die Logik von Bioware versteh ich einfach nicht.



Woher willst du wissen, dass es diesen Erfolg gehabt hat, weil es "komplex" war? Vielleicht hat es sich TROTZ seiner Komplexität so gut verkauft.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

Hm also angesichts solcher Tests muss ich mir wirklich ernsthaft überlegen mein Abo der PC Games Printausgabe zu kündigen. Und das habe ich schon SEHR lange, ich kaufe PC Games schon seit es die Zeitschrift gibt...
Was DA2 angeht kann man sicher unterschiedlicher Meinung sein - wie ich ja schon weiter unten geschrieben habe (mir ist das viel zu Casual, mit zu wenig Tiefgang und Schlauchlevels gehen mal gar nicht - insgesamt ein "RPG" mit einem Tiefgang wie Super Mario).  
Aber dass die PC Games Redaktion eigentlich einen guten Test abliefert, Stärken und Schwächen des Spiels gut beschreibt bzw. benennt und dann eine Wertung von 88% drunterknallt entzieht sich völlig meinem Verständnis. Das hat so ähnlich schon jemand geschrieben, beim Lesen des Tests dachte ich, das läuft auf eine Wertung von maximal 70-80% raus. Und dann die große Überraschung: 88%????? 
Das kann nicht euer Ernst sein!
Es ist sehr schwer zu glauben, dass da nicht andere Interessen im Spiel waren, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.  Ich mag Bioware ja auch - aber hier hat PC Games in meinen Augen leider die Objektivität verloren. 
Bezeichnend finde ich ebenfalls: mit 8:0 Stimmen wurde dem Spiel ein Editor's Choice Award verwehrt - klares Votum. Warum nicht auch in der Wertung?


----------



## DerdOn2006 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Angeldust schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum bringt hier eigentlich jeder The WItcher als Rollenspiel "Nonplusultra". Das Inventar war gümmelig, das Skillsystem nen Krampf, Texturen gabs zum runterladen, war zu Relase nicht spielbar dank 45 Sekunden Ladescreen beim Hauseintritt etc.
> ...


Zugegeben: ich war nie ein großer Fan von Partyrollenspielen, so auch nicht von BG. Kann mich noch erinnern, wie mir ein Freund das dauernd schmackhaft machen wollte.    
Hab dann aus lauter langeweile irgendwann NWN durchgezockt und war recht angetan. Wirklich gefesselt hat mich allerdings erst die Gothic-Reihe. Perfektes Setting, glaubhafte Atmosphäre und auch irgendwie erwachsen. Es gab in meiner "Zockerkarriere" bisher wenige Spiele, die ich mehr als einmal durchgespielt habe, da sie mich danach wenig reizten, aber das Addon zu Gothic 2 habe ich unzählige Male durchgespielt; fast hätte ich hier Diablo 2:LoD 
vergessen. So genug in Nostalgie geschwelgt, zurück zu meinem eigentlichen Punkt.   
Nach Gothic hat mich erst wieder The Witcher so richtig vor den PC gefesselt. Dort war für mich alles stimmig. Vor allem hat das Spiel, ohne gekünstelt zu sein, eine erwachsene Welt geschaffen. Das habe ich sowohl bei DA: O, als auch  bei DA 2 vermisst und dort in besonderem Maße. In den Augen der FSK reichen Blut und vorpubertäres Rumgeknutsche bereits für das "Prädikat" >>keine Jugendfreigabe<< aus, erwachsen und glaubwürdig wirkt ein Spiel dadurch jedoch nicht.


----------



## Wheezle (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

So, hab jetzt auch ein paar Stunden gespielt. Die Wertung von 87% finde ich OK, aber nur, wenn ich DA komplett ausblende. Flottes Gameplay, gute Synchro, ausreichend gute Grafik, nette Story, spielt sich wie ein interaktiver Film bzw. eher wie ein Party-Fantasy-Taktik-Shooter. 

Das einzige Problem, das das Spiel hat ist das Dragon Age draufsteht. OK, es spielt in der gleichen Welt, zur gleichen Zeit, vielleicht hätte Bioware mehr herausstreichen müssen das DA 2 ausser dem Setting nicht viel mit DA zu tun hat. Hätte ne Menge Frust vermieden werden können. 

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Icewind Dale, das war auch eher der Action-Ableger von Baldur´s Gate. 

Dennoch macht es ne Menge Spass und darauf kommt es im Endeffekt an.


----------



## Morrandirr (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

So, ich hab's nun mal ein paar Stunden angespielt und kann ein paar Worte sagen. Ich komme auch eher aus der BG2, KotoR und Drakensang Ecke, bin also nicht so der Action-Freund.

Die von vielen als negativ genannten Punkte wie schwache Technik, Schlauchlevels, Konsolen-Kämpfe, verkümmertes Inventar und verkümmerte Skillung, eingeschränkte Charakter-Erstellung finde ich alle nicht so dramatisch. Hätte man sicher (für meinen Geschmack) weit besser machen können.

Es gibt gegenüber DAO in der Tat auch ein paar Verbesserungen:
Die Zaubereffekte auf den Chars werden nur noch in Kämpfen angezeigt, ebenso ist die Anzeige der Kopfbedeckung abschaltbar, was bei den Cutscenes gegenüber DAO wirklich ein Fortschritt ist. Man hält seinen Smalltalk nicht mehr als bröselnder (Stone Armor) und leuchtender (Mage Armor etc.) Sonderling.
Die Vollvertonung des Hauptchars ist sicher auch eine enorme Verbesserung, die Dialoge in DAO wirkten da doch weit "leerer".
Die Ordnung im Questlog ist übersichtlicher.
Das sind zwar zum Teil sicher nur Kleinigkeiten, dennoch ist die Aussage, in DA2 sei alles schlechter als in DAO, in meinen Augen schlicht nicht wahr.

Was mir bisher allerdings wirklich abgeht, ist Atmosphäre. Diese ist für solche Rollenspiele in meinen Augen eminent wichtig, baut sich bei DA2 bisher allerdings noch nicht auf. Kirkwall, und somit die Spielwelt selbst, wirkt auf mich zu steril und leblos. Auch ist es etwas befremdlich, "zuvor" noch als Grey Warden die Welt vor dem Blight retten zu müssen und den Archdemon zu bekämpfen, jetzt aber als einzige Motivation zu haben, 



Spoiler



seiner Mutter ein besseres Leben in der Stadt zu verschaffen.


Auch die Begleiter ziehen mich noch nicht so in ihren Bann, wie es zum Beispiel bei Morrigan nach ihrem "starken Auftritt" während der ersten Begegnung in DAO war. Auch Oghren, Leliana, Sten, Shale, Wynn usw. fand ich sofort spannend.
Die Begleiter aus DA2, die ich bisher kennen gelernt habe, nämlich Bethany, Carver, Aveline, Varric, Merril und Sebastian, wirken auf mich noch recht langweilig und ohne Profil, mit Ausnahme von Sebastian, der (ich sah ihn erst ein mal) ein wenig Dramatik hatte, die sich auch bei Merril noch entwickeln könnte.
An genau dieser scheint es mir nach den ersten paar Stunden in DA2 zu fehlen, wo das doch eigentlich die Stärke von Bioware sein sollte. Das sehe ich als einen massiven Schwachpunkt an. Ich hoffe inständig, dass sich das noch verbessert. Wenn Atmospähre und Dramatik noch auch nur annähernd DAO-Niveau erreicht, ist auch DA2 in meinen Augen ein gutes Spiel, aber eher kein sehr gutes.

Was die Wertung des PCGames-Tests betrifft, finde ich sie nach meinem jetzigen Spielfortschritt schon etwas zu hoch. Ich finde DA2 allerdings immer noch besser als z.B. Two Worlds 2 (88 oder Risen (86, viel besser als Arcania (79, allerdings nicht so gut wie Mass Effect 2 (88, Witcher (83 oder DAO (91.
Ich würde irgendwas knapp über 80% geben. Das kann sich aber noch ändern, wenn das Spiel atmosphärisch noch Fahrt aufnimmt, was meines Erachtens, wie angedeutet, über die Haupt-Story und/oder die Begleiter-Plots geschehen kann.

Die momentanen Leserwertungen bei PCGames (58 bzw. Metacritics (3. halte ich für absoluten Quatsch. Sie sind meines Erachtens dem Umstand geschuldet, dass die Leute eine stark verbessertes DAO erwartet hatten und nun enttäuscht wurden, und lassen mich am Konzept der Überlegenheit der Schwarmintelligenz zweifeln. Ich hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen, bei Spieletests mehr Wert auf die Wertung der Leser als auf jene der Redakteure zu legen. Den Plan muss ich aber wohl aufgeben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Nachdem ich die ersten zehn Stunden gespielt habe, bin ich immer noch etwas irritiert, weshalb das Spiel so dermaßen hart angegangen wird.
Denn was ich da sehe, ist im Grunde genommen die Essenz aus Mass Effect und Knights Of The Old Republic.
Die Animationen während der Dialoge, das kreisförmige Dialogsystem mit entsprechend gelagerten Antworten, das Aufsuchen von Mitstreitern in ihren Quartieren für zusätzliche Gespräche: Mass Effect (2).
Dann die Schlauchlevel, die für so großen Unmut sorgen: schon beim Blick auf die Minimap fühlte ich mich an KOTOR erinnert, denn dort wurde man auch von Schlauch zu Schlauch geführt, dennoch wurde das Spiel deswegen nicht komplett verrissen, denn es punktete durch Geschichte, trotz dass auch dort völlig überzeichnete Charaktere vorkamen.
Auch die Orte in beiden Spielen waren kaum besser belebt, schon dort waren die RPG- Anteile nicht mehr mit einem Baldur vergleichbar, aber auf Dragon Age 2 wird eingeprügelt, als hätte BioWare vor Kurzem noch BG entwickelt und einen kompletten Stilbruch vollzogen. Storytechnisch hat BioWare scheinbar nicht besonders viel von seinen Talenten eingebüßt, obwohl es zZ noch nicht so "episch" zugeht, wie im ersten Teil, aber das liegt eventuell an den unterschiedlichen Grundvoraussetzungen.

Ich will niemandem seine negative Meinung nehmen, auch wenn sie vielleicht nur auf Eindrücken aus Testberichten oder der etwas unglücklichen Demo basiert und es gibt Kritikpunkte, aber weshalb sich so viel Frust über dieses Spiel entlädt, verwundert mich.


----------



## xMANIACx (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich will niemandem seine negative Meinung nehmen, auch wenn sie vielleicht nur auf Eindrücken aus Testberichten oder der etwas unglücklichen Demo basiert und es gibt Kritikpunkte, aber weshalb sich so viel Frust über dieses Spiel entlädt, verwundert mich.


Das liegt denke ich daran das mit DA2 nicht irgendein Spiel ist, sondern der Nachfolger von DA. Wäre DA2 nicht DA2 sondern ein völlig neues Spiel wäre die Kritik sicher sehr viel geringer. Aber DA2 ist nunmal der Nachfolger zu DA und deshalb wird von den Spielern erwartet, das die Schwachstellen des Vorgängers ausgemerzt werden und die Dinge die DA ausgezeichnet haben falls möglich noch weiter verbessert werden. Und Bioware hat nunmal ein im Prinzip völlig neues Spiel geschaffen das mit dem Vorgänger fast nur noch den Namen teilt.
Das wäre so als würde Valve bei HL2:EP3 einfach einen Ponnyhofsimulator verkaufen. Das Spiel könnte noch so gut sein, es würde gnadenlos abgestraft werden, da es nicht im Ansatz dem entspricht was erwartet wird und nur den Namen als Bauerfänger nutzt.


----------



## Pudwerx (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Ich werde jetzt mein PC Games Abo kündigen, ich bin unglaublich enttäuscht, daß hier mehr als offensichtlich nicht objektiv bewertet wird, sondern jeder seine Wunschwertung kaufen kann. Da fühle ich mich als Kunde komplett verarscht! Sorry, liebe Redakteure, aber sowas geht mal gar nicht.
Eine knapp 90% Wertung ist gekauft! Jeder, der das Spiel wirklich gespielt hat, kann das nicht anders erklären!


----------



## Vordack (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Pudwerx schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt mein PC Games Abo kündigen, ich bin unglaublich enttäuscht, daß hier mehr als offensichtlich nicht objektiv bewertet wird, sondern jeder seine Wunschwertung kaufen kann. Da fühle ich mich als Kunde komplett verarscht! Sorry, liebe Redakteure, aber sowas geht mal gar nicht.
> Eine knapp 90% Wertung ist gekauft! Jeder, der das Spiel wirklich gespielt hat, kann das nicht anders erklären!



Sehr stichhaltig, ja.

Und jeder hat natürlich die selbe Meinung wie Du, weshalb niemand finden kann dass das Spiel knapp 90% verdient hat, natürlich.

Hmm, irgendwie schätze ich dass die Redis Objektiver an die Sachen rangegangen sind als Du (Du beweist ja schon mit der Aussage "100% gekaufte Wertung" wie Objektiv Du bist)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Pudwerx schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt mein PC Games Abo kündigen, ich bin unglaublich enttäuscht, daß hier mehr als offensichtlich nicht objektiv bewertet wird, sondern jeder seine Wunschwertung kaufen kann. Da fühle ich mich als Kunde komplett verarscht! Sorry, liebe Redakteure, aber sowas geht mal gar nicht.
> Eine knapp 90% Wertung ist gekauft! Jeder, der das Spiel wirklich gespielt hat, kann das nicht anders erklären!


Warum derartig extreme Ansichten?
Es gibt Spieler, denen das Spiel lange nicht so schlecht gefällt wie anderen. 
Sowohl die eine, als auch die andere Meinung ist gerechtfertig, solange keine Fakten verdreht werden.

Und zum Thema "gekaufte Wertungen": ebensogut könnte man behaupten, dass kritischere Seiten, allen voran jene, die nur online erscheinen, Seitenaufrufe mit möglichst provokanten Tests generieren wollen, um sich zu finanzieren, daher so manche extrem niedrige Wertung für das Spiel.
Das lässt sich genauso wenig belegen.

Diese Diskussion wird langsam müßig.


----------



## Morrandirr (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



xMANIACx schrieb:


> Das liegt denke ich daran das mit DA2 nicht irgendein Spiel ist, sondern der Nachfolger von DA. Wäre DA2 nicht DA2 sondern ein völlig neues Spiel wäre die Kritik sicher sehr viel geringer. Aber DA2 ist nunmal der Nachfolger zu DA und deshalb wird von den Spielern erwartet, das die Schwachstellen des Vorgängers ausgemerzt werden und die Dinge die DA ausgezeichnet haben falls möglich noch weiter verbessert werden. Und Bioware hat nunmal ein im Prinzip völlig neues Spiel geschaffen das mit dem Vorgänger fast nur noch den Namen teilt.


Die Erklärung mag Sinn machen (ich hatte ja ebenso argumentiert), doch muss man sich dann mal Gedanken über die Kriterien einer solchen Bewertung machen.
Nach meinem Verständnis soll die Wertung eines Spiels nicht abbilden, wie gut es sich gegenüber seinem Vorgänger entwickelt hat. Statt dessen sollte sie abbilden, welche Qualität das Spiel isoliert  betrachtet hat.
Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Herangehensweisen, die möglicherweise die stark differierenden Wertungen erklären.

Es gibt nun mal keine standardisierten Richtlinien für die absolute Bewertung von Videospielen, nach denen sich jeder richten könnte. Da sollte sich aber mal jemand Gedanken drüber machen.   

Was die "gekaufte Wertung" betrifft, kann ich mir auch durchaus vorstellen, dass so etwas in der Richtung möglich ist. Da sind die Grenzen auch fließend. Wenn der zuständige Marketing-Mensch eines Publishers schlau ist, unterhält er gute Beziehungen zu Redakteuren und läd sie auf Messen mal zu nem Kaffee oder Bier ein, und schon kann es passieren, dass der Redakteur ein bisschen besser wertet. Man braucht da gar keine wilden Verschwörungstheorien.
Wenn es allerdings tatsächlich so ist, dass Publisher bei den Magazinen wirklich monetär gute Wertungen kaufen, dann wird das irgendwann leaken. Darauf sollte man sich als Publisher und Magazin verlassen.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

Also ich bin froh, dass ich mir das spiel nich gekauft habe. Die Lokations werden mehrfach wiederverwertet, z.B. Höhlen. Die Story ist, wie ich finde, recht flach und die Steuerung ist extrem doof. Dazu kommt dann noch, das es grafisch auf hoch nicht grad "umwerfend" ausschaut. Schade....

Meiner Meinung nach nicht besser als DA. Hatte wirklich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Milltach (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

Cool, wieder eine Wertung von PCGames womit die sich selber lächerlich machen. Komisch das einige was von "gekaufte Wertung" posten. PCGames kann das garnicht verstehen, schließlich ist das eines der besten Tests überhaupt - für EA.

Ich wollte hier erst alles reinposten was am Spiel schlecht ist und man nie im Leben auf so eine gute Wertung kommen kann. Aber die Jungs von PCGames würden eh nur darüber lachen, schließlich ist das von PCGames die einzige und richtige Wertung! Weiter so    

PS: Verdammt hätte ich bei euch ne Abo... dann würde ich sie jetzt sofort kündigen! xD


----------



## moetown83 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

Ach,kündigt doch nicht alle eure Abos.Wenn die Verkäufe der Printausgabe weiter zurückgehen,gibt es hier im Web bald noch mehr Werbebanner zum Wegklicken als jetzt schon   .


----------



## Thoranor (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

Ich würde mich ja auch gerne äußern, aber leider startet das Spiel nicht. Im Bioware-Forum ist die Hölle los, kaum einer schafft es, das Spiel zum Laufen zu bringen. Da kommt so eine Release-Date-Abfrage, danach motzt DA II: "Diese Anwendung kann nicht mit einem Gast-Konto oder einem Benutzer-Konto mit unzureichenden Rechten gestartet werden. Bitte mit einem anderen Benutzer-Konto anmelden." Ich und viele, viele andere sind stinksauer. EA äußert sich hierzu trotz extrem teurer Hotline nur so nach dem Motto: "Wir schicken Ihnen irgendwann eine E-Mail mit einer detaillierten Anleitung, wie sie es machen können." Super Leistung.


----------



## Morrandirr (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*



Thoranor schrieb:


> Im Bioware-Forum ist die Hölle los, kaum einer schafft es, das Spiel zum Laufen zu bringen.


Das ist selektive Wahrnehmung.  Es melden sich dort natürlich primär jene Leute, bei denen es nicht läuft. Jene, bei denen es läuft, melden sich auch nicht.
Nützt dem einzelnen, wie dir, aber natürlich nichts.


----------



## onit (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

Die Pro- und Kontra-"Argumente" sind ja auch niedlich - 88% für ein Rollenspiel mit diesen Kontra-Argumenten ??? 
Wenn der Redakteur schon derartige Schwachstellen in einem Rollenspiel erkennt, wieso lässt er sie nicht mit in die Bewertung einfließen?


----------



## boernie (11. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

Man merkt deutlich, dass Dragon Age II mit der heissen Nadel gestrickt worden ist man findet langweilige Menüs unfaire Level (z.B. alte Gruft), langweilige Landschaften und Innenräume, schlechte Steuerung der Gruppe (nur zwei Möglichkeiten entweder Stehenbleiben und nichts tun oder Durcheianderlaufen). Die Gruppenmitglieder können nicht ausgerüstet werden usw. usw. usw. alles in allem ist das Spiel lieblos zusammengefrickelt.


----------



## Jetara (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*

@Morrandirr
Die Leserwertung gibt wie schon mehrfach gesagt bei Sequels natürlich nur an wie das Spiel im Vergleich zum Vorgänger bei den "Fans" ankommt. Ich verstehe hier die Aufregung um dieses Thema absolut nicht. Es sollte klar sein dass wenn ich mit einer gewissen Erwartungshaltung rangehe, die Enttäuschung ungleich höher ausfällt wie wenn ich komplett unvoreingenommen rangehe. Denke das ist eigentlich unstrittig, das aufkoffern von wegen "Schwarmintelligenz" und blabla ist also einfach nur unnötig.
Ich bin nicht sicher ob der Anschluss an dein Borg-Kollektiv vielleicht nen Wackelkontakt hat, aber manche brauchen zur Interpretation einer Leserwertung keine Egomania 200 Zeilen Selbfindungs Exkursion.

 Diese Leserwertung hat sich BW zuzuschreiben, denn das Spiel in dieser Form ist sicher keine würdige Fortsetzung des Orginals.
BW steht nunmal für Atmosphäre, gut erzählte Geschichten und nachvollziehbare Charaktere. Genau in diesen Punkten ist DA2 auch für mich eine absolute Enttäuschung, weshalb ich gewillt wäre eine Leserwertung im Bereich um 70% abzugeben. Natürlich kann man auch das Spiel irgendwie theoretisch schönrechnen, so wie es PCG und auch Du gemacht hast, aber wie objektiv ist dass dann im Endeffekt wenn man dazu solche Pro Argumente wie du sie benutzt verwenden muss, deren schiere Erwähnung als Pluspunkte schon viel über die tatsächliche Qualität dieser Fortsetzung aussagen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel - ab heute im Handel!*



Jetara schrieb:


> Genau in diesen Punkten ist DA2 auch für mich eine absolute Enttäuschung, weshalb ich gewillt wäre eine Leserwertung im Bereich um 70% abzugeben. Natürlich kann man auch das Spiel irgendwie theoretisch schönrechnen, so wie es PCG und auch Du gemacht hast, aber wie objektiv ist dass dann im Endeffekt wenn man dazu solche Pro Argumente wie du sie benutzt verwenden muss, deren schiere Erwähnung als Pluspunkte schon viel über die tatsächliche Qualität dieser Fortsetzung aussagen.


Na zum Glück kann jeder Pro oder Contra-Argumente so gewichten, wie es ihm beliebt. Dass du hier die unterschiedliche Gewichtung von Argumenten anderer anprangerst, leuchtet mir hingegen nicht ein. :o

Subjektiv gesehen ist die Objektivität eh für die Katz.


----------



## Morrandirr (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Morrandirr schrieb:


> Es gibt gegenüber DAO in der Tat auch ein paar Verbesserungen:
> Die Zaubereffekte auf den Chars werden nur noch in Kämpfen angezeigt, ebenso ist die Anzeige der Kopfbedeckung abschaltbar, was bei den Cutscenes gegenüber DAO wirklich ein Fortschritt ist. Man hält seinen Smalltalk nicht mehr als bröselnder (Stone Armor) und leuchtender (Mage Armor etc.) Sonderling.
> Die Vollvertonung des Hauptchars ist sicher auch eine enorme Verbesserung, die Dialoge in DAO wirkten da doch weit "leerer".
> Die Ordnung im Questlog ist übersichtlicher.


Eine weitere Neuerung, die ich sehr toll finde, ist die Möglichkeit, die meisten Gebiete wahlweise bei Tag oder bei Nacht zu betreten. Noch weiß ich nicht, ob das wirklich merkliche Auswirkungen hat, doch ist dies eine Sache, die sich andere Non-Open-World-Spiele gern abschauen können.


----------



## kornhill (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Ich habe es mir gekauft und bin zufrieden. 

Story und Präsentation sind wie zu erwarten sehr gut ausgefallen. Es macht Spass, die Charaktere sind gut dargestellt. Ok sie sehen manchmal ein bischen seltsam aus, aber sie sind allesamt gut gemacht. Viele Sachen, wie z.b. die schlecht platzierten Ladezeiten, die ich in der Demo hatte, sind im Hauptspiel NICHT aufgetreten. Es ist mir auch noch nicht einmal abgestürzt, was bei meinem Computer ein kleines Wunder ist. 

Die Rollenspiel Light Aspekte, funktionieren überraschend gut. Es nimmt dem Rollenspiel auf jeden Fall teilweise die Seele, aber es lässt sich alles gut und flüssig spielen dadurch. Durch die fehlende Karte hat man ein sehr "beschleunigtes" Spielerlebnis. Das die Begleiter ihre Rüstungen vorgegeben haben, finde ich persönlich sogar gut. Die Chars haben somit mehr "Seele" in den Sequenzen, und es beschleunigt das Spiel definitiv. Es wäre nur sehr schön gewesen wenn man, wenigstens noch einen weiteren Char gehabt hätte den man sich Rüstungstechnisch frei gestalten kann. (Bruder oder Schwester wäre doch was gewesen.) Die Crafting Lösung finde ich gut. 

Durch RPG light fällt sehr viel Erkundungs und Erforschungsdrang weg. Der war aber auch schon in DA im Vergleich zu anderen Genre Vertretern relativ gering. In DA2 gefühlt noch viel weniger. 

Schlauchlevels ist man von Bioware gewöhnt. Wenn ich mich an ME2 die Raumstation erinnere und das mit Kirkwall vergleiche, bin ich sogar beeindruckt wie gross Kirkwall ausgefallen ist! 

Das Kampfsystem. Sie haben es im grossen beibehalten, was ich gut finde. Leider lassen sie Monster unter dem Kampf spawnen, was auch gute Spieler dazu bringt zu sterben, weil man sich den Kampfablauf beibringen muss.Teilweise kommen absolute Vernichter Mobs erst in der 2ten Welle, was einen wirklich killen kann. Man hat also oft das Gefühl das es Unfair ist. Sie haben das Tanken und Healen unwichtiger gemacht, und mit Damage fährt man meist am besten. Es gibt aber noch Begleiter die es ermöglichen effektiv zu tanken oder zu healen. Der Taktik Bildschirm geht mir ab     (Ah ja ich spiel auf Schwer)
Das Skillsystem ist gut. Man kann seine Chars extrem vielseitig gestalten! Hier haben sie ihr altes Charaktersystem genommen, und sich auf dieser Grundlage Neuerungen überlegt. Juhuu. Endlich! Das Balancing passt noch nicht. An den Zahlen muss noch gedreht werden. Aber für DA3, mache ich mir Hoffnung das sie es weiter verbessern. (Und nicht einfach wegschmeissen wie von ME1 auf ME2) 

Das Kämpfen macht mir extrem Spass, aber sie bleiben wie erwartet weit hinter ihren Möglichkeiten zurück!!! 
Story und Charakter sind das Herzstück von dem Spiel und sind Bioware typisch gut, manchmal etwas flach aber immer gut. Die RPG light Elemente funktionieren. Sie sind light aber meistens nur leichter zugänglich, und nicht wie in ME2 einfach herausgenommen. Im Gegensatz zu ME2 sind die Begleiter auch nicht komplett austauschbar, da sich die Waffengattungen etc. gut, hektisch und taktisch spielen lassen und man sie vorallem spielen kann   

Dragon Age 2 hat den Award verdient, wenn auch nicht ganz so eindeutig wie ich finde. Es steht auf alle Fälle im Schatten seines Vorgängers, und bleibt da auch.


----------



## Milltach (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Morrandirr schrieb:


> Eine weitere Neuerung, die ich sehr toll finde, ist die Möglichkeit, die meisten Gebiete wahlweise bei Tag oder bei Nacht zu betreten. Noch weiß ich nicht, ob das wirklich merkliche Auswirkungen hat, doch ist dies eine Sache, die sich andere Non-Open-World-Spiele gern abschauen können.


Geil. Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass der Spieler entscheiden kann welche Gegner wo stehen.
"Drache durch Bauer ersetzen, Itemloot * 500x"
 

'Und es wurde doch zuviel und er sprach: Herr lass es...'


----------



## MisterSmith (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



kornhill schrieb:


> ...
> Das die Begleiter ihre Rüstungen vorgegeben haben, finde ich persönlich sogar gut. Die Chars haben somit mehr "Seele" in den Sequenzen, und es beschleunigt das Spiel definitiv.
> ...


Inwiefern haben diese mehr Seele?


----------



## nolleX (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



Milltach schrieb:


> Morrandirr schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eine weitere Neuerung, die ich sehr toll finde, ist die Möglichkeit, die meisten Gebiete wahlweise bei Tag oder bei Nacht zu betreten. Noch weiß ich nicht, ob das wirklich merkliche Auswirkungen hat, doch ist dies eine Sache, die sich andere Non-Open-World-Spiele gern abschauen können.
> ...



Das sind doch Äpfel und Birnen du Schwarzseher  
Tag/Nacht wirkt sich auf die Atmosphäre aus und hat keinerlei besonderen Vorteile wie mehr Loot, bessere gegenstände, I-Win-Button oder dergleichen.

Übertreibt es doch nicht immer, das ist ätzend


----------



## Mandavar (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Der Test ist ja mal sowas von offensichtlich nicht ehrlich und konsequent.

Ihr schreibt als PRO, dass die Kämpfe "ohne großes zutun des Spielers" ablaufen. Das ist Pro? Ihr schreibt überall von Schlichtheit und fehlenden Möglichkeiten und wieder als Pro?!? Ja klar, den Rollenspielern gefällt es halt nicht. Bitte was? Wem gefällt es denn?

Der Test ist regelrecht beschämend für PC Games.

Ich schreibe auch gerne, wenn mir hier auf der Seite was gefällt, aber das hier schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Bekommt ihr weniger exklusive Inhalte von EA und Bioware, wenn ihr schlechte Tests abliefert? *Kopf schüttel*

Ihr seid euch nicht treu. Da2 ist eine konsequente Verschlechterung zum ersten Teil. Das verdient ganz sicher keine 88%. Und zum Titel des ganzen: Kontrovers ist das Spiel nicht. Die Spieler sind sich größtenteils einig. Einzig die Von den Herstellern unter Druck gesetzten Spielemagazine sind in dem Punkt als kontrovers zu bezeichnen.


Unglaublich.


----------



## Mandavar (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

"Um Dragon Age 2 zu genießen, muss man sich auf das neue Spielgefühl einlassen können und akzeptieren, dass der altmodische Rollenspielzug abgefahren ist."

Noch so was tolles. Wer genau hat euch eigentlich erzählt, dass der "altmodische Rollenspielzug abgefahren ist"? Die PR-Abteilung von Bioware? Was ist denn mit Gothic und The Witcher oder auch Skyrim? Auch abgefahren? Bekommen die dann aufgrund ihrer innovationslosen und hemmungslos altmodischen Rollenspielzüge schlechte Wertungen?

Nochmal: Unglaublich.

Von "abgefahren" kann man hier wohl kaum sprechen. Eher von Bedienungsvereinfachung für Konsolen. Das hat rein gar nichts mit Modernisierung zutun. Was mich daran aber am meisten aufregt ist, dass ihr das ganz genau wißt.

Und dann das Argument ala "Keine Erwartungen mitbringen" und "relaunch". Bitte was? Das wär ja so, als wär Star Wars Episode 1 ein Film mit Jedi, und in Teil zwei geht es dann um Rambo. Nichts gegen Lukas. Er darf gern nen Rambo drehen. Aber er soll ihn bitte nicht Star Wars nennen.


----------



## N7ghty (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

@Mandavar:
signed


----------



## Eschy (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-3/dragon-age-ii

das sagt schon alles zum thema


----------



## alceleniel (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Es ist doch immer das gleiche. Entsprechen die Tests nicht der eigenen Meinung sind sie gleich unehrlich oder gar gekauft. Manche Kritikpunkte darin kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, weil mir bestimmte Sachen nicht wichtig sind. Wenn ich meine Gefährten nicht wirklich ausstatten kann (Accessoires gehen ja), dann ist das zwar schade, aber kann ich verschmerzen. Dafür behalten sie ihre Individualität und sehen am Ende nicht alle gleich aus. Die Wertung an sich geht aber völlig in Ordnung, würde ich sogar etwas höher ansetzen.

Manche beurteilen hier zudem das Spiel, ohne es jemals gespielt zu haben (die Demo zählt dabei nicht). Wie kann man die Story beurteilen, wenn man das Spiel nichtmal gekauft hat? Muss man nicht verstehen...

Den einzigen Fehler, den Bioware gemacht hat war, es Dragon Age II zu nennen. Deswegen erwarten alle ein zweites Origins. Dragon Age: The Champion wäre da viel naheliegender gewesen. Mir gefällt es bis jetzt sehr gut und ich finde es interessant mal die persönliche Geschichte von (m)einem Charakter zu spielen und nicht immer die typische wie müssen die Welt retten-Geschichte.


----------



## Krampfkeks (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



alceleniel schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer das gleiche. Entsprechen die Tests nicht der eigenen Meinung sind sie gleich unehrlich oder gar gekauft. Manche Kritikpunkte darin kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.


 Fakten:
Fast 1/5 der Entwicklungszeit
Kleinere Spielwelt
Noch abwechslungsärmere Umgebung
Gebietsrecycling
Schlechtere Grafik
Weniger Details (nicht auf Grafik bezogen)
Weniger taktische Möglichkeiten
Weniger Teamzusammenstell-möglichkeiten
Weniger Epik
Exzessives Gegnerrecycling
Schlechter Ausgearbeitete Charakter
etc.

Und dennoch willst du sagen sie haben das Produkt abgeliefert das sie wollten (ok ich weiß es nicht) und nicht der Publisher? 
Und trotz allem ist DA2 nur wenige Punkte unter dem ersten Teil.
Der Test ist schön und nachvollziehbar geschrieben.
Ebenso sind es viele Tests/-Videos von anderen Magazinen - aber die Wertung habe ich in keinem (!) einzigem nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Paraciel (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Ich hab bisher nur die Demo gespielt UND Tests gelesen, und ich werde es mir trotz der (teilweise berechtigten) Kritik einiger User in diesem Forum holen, obwohl auch ich ein großer Fan des ersten Teils bin und in diesen knapp 300 Spielstunden investiert habe. Warum? Weil mir neben DA auch Biowares Mass-Effect-Reihe sehr gut gefällt, obschon auch bei ME2 fast alle Rollenspielelemente über Bord geworfen wurden. Denn wenn ich mir ein Bioware-Spiel hole, kommt es mir vor allem auf Story-Telling, Charaktere und eine glaubwürdige Welt an. Und nicht zuletzt kommen dieses Jahr noch mit The Witcher 2, Skyrim und vllt. auch noch Risen 2 einige "richtige" Rollenpiele auf den Markt


----------



## Paraciel (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Ach ja, und das mit der Namensgebung ist wirklich etwas unglücklich.


----------



## Marko3006 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Das Problem ist bei Dragon Age 2 die Zwei im Namen.Das Spiel sollte man als Spin off sehen Gleiches Universum aber andere Story und Charaktere!Dazu ein anderes Spielsystem.Ich war nach der Demo enttäuscht aber habs mir auf Gefahr sozusagen doch geholt und nun bin ich doch zufrieden.Das Spiel macht Spaß vor allem die Story und die Chars gefallen mit gut die Kämpfe sind zwar sehr schnell und hektisch doch mit Pausetaste auch gut spielbar!Das einiges was ein RPG ausmacht fehlt kann ich verschmerzen!Insgesamt ist DA O besser aber Dragon Age 2 ist auch ein gutes Spiel aber halt eher eine Mischung aus RPG Adventure und Action RPG!Das muss einem klar sein!Von mir würde es 86% weil es einfach Spaß macht!


----------



## Malifurion (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

So ist das mit EA....keiner hat gesagt, dass es leicht wird -_-


----------



## MisterSmith (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



alceleniel schrieb:


> ...
> Manche beurteilen hier zudem das Spiel, ohne es jemals gespielt zu haben (die Demo zählt dabei nicht). Wie kann man die Story beurteilen, wenn man das Spiel nichtmal gekauft hat? Muss man nicht verstehen...
> ...


Wenn Bioware nicht in der Lage ist eine vernünftige Demo zu veröffentlichen, dann sind sie selber schuld. Und ich muss mir nicht das Spiel kaufen, um zu wissen dass 



Spoiler



mich ein Konflikt zwischen Templer und Magier


 nicht die Bohne interessiert.


----------



## Adariel (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Dragon Age light nenn ich das, nicht Teil 2.

So nach dem Motto "schneidet alles unwichtige (RPG Typische) aus Dragon Age raus, baut keine aufwändigen Gebiete, eine Stadt reicht, spart an Details denn wir haben ja Gore und Blut und Rüstungen braucht ihr auch nicht groß designen, wir verpassen allen NPC's ein Outfit was sie das ganze Spiel über tragen, ist ja eh nur 1/3 so lang wie Teil 1, macht das alles, es ist Dragon Age die werden das schon kaufen"

Aber nicht mit mir!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> alceleniel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es ist doch immer das gleiche. Entsprechen die Tests nicht der eigenen Meinung sind sie gleich unehrlich oder gar gekauft. Manche Kritikpunkte darin kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.
> ...


Ich finde zwar die Wertung von meinen bisherigen 15 Stunden Spielzeit auch noch etwas hoch, aber... bisher habe ich noch kein Gebietsrecycling erlebt. Die Umgebung finde ich bisher auch gar nicht so abwechslungsarm.. Küstengebiet, Ödland, Stadt, gleich gehts vermutlich zu den Dalish, also wohl in die Wälder... 
Weniger taktische Möglichkeiten? Also für mich spielen sich die Kämpfe sehr ähnlich denen aus Origins und da stehe ich ja auch nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung, nur die Inszenierung hat sich stark verändert. Ich vermisse nur das Fallenbauen vor dem Kampf, oder ich habe es noch nicht entdeckt (spiele keinen Schurken).
Weniger Teamzusammenstell-Möglichkeiten? Das musst du mir genauer erläutern. Also ich habe schon einige Begleiter bei mir, die wenn ich mich nicht täusche die Anzahl der in Origins schon erreicht hat.
Weniger Epik... wenn du die Erzählweise der Geschichte meinst, die finde ich bisher deutlich besser gelungen als in Origins. 
Auch stimme ich nicht unbedingt zu, dass die Charaktere schlechter ausgearbeitet sind. Ich kann noch nicht so viel dazu sagen, wie viel man sich nun wirklich über ihren Hintergrund unterhalten kann (kannst du es?), da ich noch nicht durch bin, aber sympatischer sind mir die Charaktere allemal - und interessanter finde ich sie auch.
Gegnerrecycling, jap, ist richtig, bei einigen stört es mich, bei anderen finde ich es okay, da sich ja beispielsweise Arkane Schrecken von einem Spiel zum nächsten nicht unbedingt verändern müssen - ist ja das gleiche Universum. Die wichtigsten wurden außerdem überarbeitet, sogar die Rassen wurden überarbeitet und mehr Charakter verliehen, wie den dünneren Elfen oder den düstereren Qunari. 
Die Stadt finde ich allerdings von den Umgebungsdetails her nicht sehr schön, sehr schade, da hätte mehr Zeit sicher geholfen.

Worauf ich hinaus will:
Deine "Fakten" sind genau so von deiner Meinung beeinflusst, wie der Test bzw die Wertung von der Meinung des Redakteurs - und das ist auch gut so. Ich würde vielleicht bisher.... 83-84% geben. Die Abweichung von der Wertung wäre da minimal. Ich finde es beispielsweise sogar seltsam, dass es die gleiche Wertung (?) wie Mass Effect 2 hat, dem ich ohne Frage eine 90er Wertung geben würde. Dass du das nicht machen würdest, ist mir bewusst.   


Edit: Zur Entwicklungszeit: Sie ist kurz, keine Frage, länger wäre vermutlich besser gewesen, aber man muss bedenken, dass die Engine schon stand und nur noch Verbesserungen gemacht wurden (DirectX 11), aber sie nicht von Grund auf entwickelt werden musste. Da darf man schonmal wieder sicherlich ein bis zwei, bis vielleicht maximal drei Jahre Entwicklungszeit abziehen.


----------



## Kittanaa (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Krampfkeks schrieb:
> 
> 
> > alceleniel schrieb:
> ...



ich kann ja verstehn das ihr da zusammenhaltet und keiner von euch hier der saueren comunity zustimmen würdet! Aber wirklich leute hand auf herz das spiel ist absolut kein DA, es ist viel kürzer als der erste teil,man kann keine neuen Rüstungen bei den Charakteren anziehn bis auf sich selbst (was ja nicht sooo dramatisch ist)

 Und es sind immer wieder die selben gebiete die man zu sehn bekommt man kann einfach nicht erfoschen oder erkunden! und die story ist überhauptnicht mit dem ersten teil zu vergleichen! Das nur eine von wenigen sachen wen du den ersten teil gesspielt hast und nun 15 std DA2 spieltst  weisst du 100% was ich mein! wen du das gegenteil behauptest bist du nicht besser als die bewertung !   

P.s ich habe kein wald gebiet der Delish gesehn als ich es durchgespielt habe oder zumindest nichts das einem wald ähnlich sah. 
Ich sah nur bis jetzt bei den delish die "abreisen" wollen in der umgebung nur höhlen (3 an der zahl) ! Naja dan gibt es da noch die küste die immer gleich aussieht aber das wars auch! Fals du ein wald siehst sag bescheid  da sich das ganze spielablauf orten auf der hand aufzählen lässt


----------



## MikeToreno (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Ich hab das Gefühl, die meisten bewerten DA2 vor allem in Relation zu DA. Dabei sollte man das Spiel doch eigentlich als eigenständiges Werk ansehen und bewerten.
Dass dabei dann Schwächen auftauchen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



MikeToreno schrieb:


> *Ich hab das Gefühl, die meisten bewerten DA2 vor allem in Relation zu DA*. Dabei sollte man das Spiel doch eigentlich als eigenständiges Werk ansehen und bewerten.
> Dass dabei dann Schwächen auftauchen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Das ist doch normal und auch richtig so, schließlich heißt das Spiel ja auch Dragon Age *2* .


----------



## thege (13. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> MikeToreno schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Ich hab das Gefühl, die meisten bewerten DA2 vor allem in Relation zu DA*. Dabei sollte man das Spiel doch eigentlich als eigenständiges Werk ansehen und bewerten.
> ...


Richtig. Eben wie du schon sagst, das Spiel nennt sich Dragon Age *2* und nicht Dragon Age: *ORIGINS 2*.

 Ich seh das auch so, dass es lediglich im selben Universum spielt (daher Teil 2) mit selbe Ereignissen (dunkle Brut), aber nicht als direkter Nachfolger von Origins zu sehen ist! Und nein, ich hab es noch nicht gespielt, ich warte noch auf den Import aus UK. Ich freu mich allerdings schon riesig drauf, schon alleine weil die Negativargumente die genannt werden für mich keinerlei Gewicht haben. 

Ich empfinde es eher als störend, bei jedem neuen Item erst mal jedes Gruppenmitglied durchschauen zu müssen und lass es irgendwann ganz weg. Bezüglich Immer wieder die selben Gebieten: Höhlen sehen nunmal ähnlich aus, na und? Da gibts schlimmeres. Nur eine Stadt? Das Addon von Divinity 2 spielt komplett  in nur einer Stadt und hat auch eine 81% Wertung. Oder Gothic 1 lediglich in der kleinen Minenkollonie  
Wieso die Kämpfe, egal auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad mit der Pausefunktion allerdings hektisch sein sollen ist mir auch nicht so ganz klar. 

 Was mir allerdings auch etwas sauer aufstößt ist wohl die scheinbar kurze Spielzeit. Aber das ist leider der derzeitige Trend, weniger für gleiches Geld  
Ich denke, dass wir einfach von Origins zu sehr verwöhnt wurden (waren bei mir mit allen Nebenquest 55std.) und viele wollen nun ihrem Frust Luft machen. Wenn ich da teilweiße die Leserwertungen sehe kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Da hat ja sogar so ein langweiliger und hässlicher Landwirtschaftssimulator 2009, der rein gar nix zu bieten hat mit 0 Tiefgang ne bessere Wertung.

Bezüglich den Wertungen von 4players.de. Diese Redakteure schreiben, mM nach etwas an der Realtität vorbei. Die kritisieren teilweise Features die überhaupt keine Rolle spielen (zumindest für mich). Hab ich zuletzt bei Arcania gemerkt. Für sich betrachtet (daher auch nicht Gothic 4) ist es ein unterhaltsames, wenn auch kurzes Spiel. Daher schaue ich schon lange nicht mehr auf Wertungen, eben weil die, wie man an DA2 sieht, immer mehr auch Geschmacksabhängig werden.


----------



## Amiga4ever (13. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

@thege
Was ist denn für Dich der Hauptgrund für den Kauf? Wonach richtest Du Dich, weder nach den vielen Meinungen noch nach den Wertungen? 
Macht es Dir etwa Spass durch die gleichen Levels zu rennen und die gleichen Monster niederzuschlachten? Natürlich lassen hier und in anderen Foren viele ihre Wut raus, doch ich glaube nicht,dass sie das aus Spass tun. Es sind einfach zuviele denen das Spiel misfällt. Wenn sich die Levels derart häufig wiederholen sollen wie das einige beschreiben und wenn das Kampfsystem wirklich nur auf action optimiert ist und das Spiel sonst keine anderen Facetten bietet - dann ist es objektiv betrachtet schlecht, egal ob nun DAO oder nicht. Demnach was geschrieben wird, soll die Story auch nicht besonders motivierend sein - durch die Blumen gesprochen... Ich selbst kann es nicht beurteilen, denn ich habe es zuvor zum Glück abbestellt.


----------



## thege (13. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



Amiga4ever schrieb:


> @thege
> Was ist denn für Dich der Hauptgrund für den Kauf? Wonach richtest Du Dich, weder nach den vielen Meinungen noch nach den Wertungen?
> Macht es Dir etwa Spass durch die gleichen Levels zu rennen und die gleichen Monster niederzuschlachten? Natürlich lassen hier und in anderen Foren viele ihre Wut raus, doch ich glaube nicht,dass sie das aus Spass tun. Es sind einfach zuviele denen das Spiel misfällt. Wenn sich die Levels derart häufig wiederholen sollen wie das einige beschreiben und wenn das Kampfsystem wirklich nur auf action optimiert ist und das Spiel sonst keine anderen Facetten bietet - dann ist es objektiv betrachtet schlecht, egal ob nun DAO oder nicht. Demnach was geschrieben wird, soll die Story auch nicht besonders motivierend sein - durch die Blumen gesprochen... Ich selbst kann es nicht beurteilen, denn ich habe es zuvor zum Glück abbestellt.


Ich kaufe prinzipell jedes Rollenspiel (von DSA und NWN über the Witcher und Gothic bis Mass Effect 2), da ich diese Art von Spiele einfach liebe  Ich bin was die Gründe angeht recht bescheiden. Für mich reicht es, wenn man haufenweise Quests erledigen kann mit deren Erfahrungspunkte man verschiedene Talente erlernt und im Leveln aufsteigt. Mit NPCs reden und mit der Welt interagieren (Türen öffnen, Kisten/Mobs plündern, usw.) kann. Dabei seinen eigenen Char mit neuer Ausrüstung (egal ob einzelne Teile oder eine kompeltte Rüstung) auszustatten und mächtige Waffen finden und nutzen um am Ende als ein erfahrener Kämpfer da zu stehen.

Diese Gründe erfüllt mM jedes Rollenspiel, lediglich die Ausgestalltungen unterscheidet sich. Doch ich bin offen für jedes neuen RPG (weils leider auch viel zu wenig gibt) Klar finde ich nicht alle gleich gut, keine Frage. TES: Oblivion und Two Worlds haben mir z.B. nicht zu gesagt, werde mir Skyrim und TW2 dennoch holen. Doch ne Chance, solange die eben oben erwähnten Punkte erfüllt sind bekommen sie alle früher oder später. Ob ich da dann die selben Gegner oder 100 verschiedene kloppen kann ist mir wurscht, solange die selben Gegner sinnvoll erklärt werden (hier die Dunkle Brut die alle x Jahre aus ihren Erdlöchern kriecht)

Hier im Fall von DA2 sind die Punkte alle erfüllt. Da ich Bioware Spiele schätze und noch von keinem einzigen enttäuscht wurde (wie erwähnt, ich hab DA 2 noch nicht gespielt, vielleicht wird das ja die berühmte Ausnahme der Regel) und deren Art Geschichten zu erzählen mag (was ich an Kommentaren gelesen hab wird das hier auch beibehalten) ist es für mich Grund genug es zum Release zu bestellen für 30€ (ja importieren lohnt; seit FSK18 5€ Versand noch mehr). Ich sehe mich da nicht als Dumm oder mache einen großen Fehler, wie sicher nun einige unterstellen werden, weil es eben MICH anspricht (die Demo und was ich so gelesen hab an inhaltlichem) und daher kaufen und spielen werde.

Und ja ich habe auch Spiele wie Arcania (für 20€ aus UK *g*) oder Gothic 3 (2 Tage nach Veröffentlichung) gespielt und war von den Spielen für sich betrachtet zu frieden. Ok Arcania war etwas kurz und 0815 aber keineswegs schlecht und ich hatte 24h meinen Spaß mit dem Game. Götterdämmerung ist was anderes, ich mag Addons und DLCs nicht so gerne und kauf mir die auch nur selten (Nacht des Raaben und Awakening sind die einzigen RPG Addons die ich hab) wenn sie gut in die Welt integriert wurden, bzw. am Ende die Geschichte weiter erzählen (Addon zu Divinity 2 steht aufm Zettel)

Solche Diskussionen sind immer ein 2-schneidiges Schwert. Meistens äußern sich ja die Leute die unzufrieden aber nur selten die, die damit zu frieden sind. Wenn mir DA2 gefällt hab ich auch keinen Grund das im Bioware Forum oder hier kundzutun  Und wenn das Spiel 200.000 mal verkauft wurde und ca. 50.000 Leute meckern, weil sie enttäuscht sind, aber 150.000 Leute zufrieden sind, ist es dann ein total schlechtes Spiel, weil man 50.000 schlechte Wertungen und Kommentare liest?


----------



## gammelbude (13. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



thege schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > MikeToreno schrieb:
> ...


Nach der Logik dürfte es fast gar keine Nachfolger von irgendwas geben da Teil 1 in aller Regel nie die 1 in im Namen trägt oder Teil 2 den "Untertitel" übernimmt, egal ob bei Spielen, Filmen oder Büchern. DA:Journeys wäre demnach ja eher ein Nachfolger von Origins als DA2.
2 ist die Nachfolge von 1 und 1 ist Origns. Wenn dann hätte es neben DAO noch ein DA1 oder DA geben müssen. Gibt es aber nicht.

Daher ist das Argument DA2 sei kein Nachfolger von DAO weil es kein O im Namen hat Augenwischerei und nicht gerade sehr konsistent: 
Gerade weil es als Nachfolger von DAO beworben wurde (oder kann sich hier irgendwer daran erinnern das mal gesagt wurde es wäre ein anderes/eigenständiges Spiel im gleichen Universum?) und nicht zuletzt die 2 ja genau aus dem Grund im Namen steht. Wenn sie gewollt hätten das der Käufer es als etwas eigenständiges aus dem Universum warnimmt (so wie DA: Journeys oder Dragon Age: Redemption!.) dann hätte es einen eigenen Beinamen bekommen.

Dementsprechend muss sich DA2 auch als Nachfolger von DAO bewerten und kritisieren lassen, und nicht als eigenständiges Spiel. Und genau der Ansatz fehlt vielen Reviews.
Das macht das Spiel natürlich per se nicht schlecht, rückt viele "Features" aber in ein anderes Licht.


----------



## thege (13. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



gammelbude schrieb:


> Gerade weil es als Nachfolger von DAO beworben wurde (_oder kann sich hier
> irgendwer daran erinnern das mal gesagt wurde es wäre ein
> anderes/eigenständiges Spiel im gleichen Universum?_)


Ich kann mich gut daran erinnern, dass gesagt wurde: Das DA2* nicht *an das Ende von DAO anknüpft und dieses weiter erzählt, sondern man einen *neuen* Helden mit eigener Geschichte *parallel* zu den Ereignissen aus DAO spielen wird. Für mich heißt das "gleiches Universum, aber andere Geschichte". Also ein Art Fortsetzung im DA Universum, aber  kein direkter Nachfolger DAO    Ergo kann man auch einzelne Elemente wie das Kampfsystem ändern. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.   

Ich persönlich bin ja der Meinung, dass jedes Spiel einzeln rein objektiv für sich betrachtet bewertet werden sollte. Ob es ein würdiger Nachfolger ist oder nicht kann objektiv nur schwer festgelegt werden und hängt auch vom eigenen Geschmack ab. Klar, vergleichen kann man schon und ist auch gut so, aber direkt schlechte Wertungen nur weil man es als Nachfolger schlecht findet, für sich betrachtet aber ein klasse und unterhaltsames Spiel ist, warum dann keine gute Wertung? Wie das mit der Namesgebung genau ist, weiß eh nur Bioware oder EA, sie haben ihre Gründe. Aber nachdem was ich so gelesen hab finde ich hier jetzt im Fall von DA (und nur hierauf beziehe ich mich) das es eben einmal Origins gibt und einmal ein neues, in diesem Universum spielendes Dragon Age 2 (Teil 2 in dem Universum)


----------



## Amiga4ever (13. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Hallo thege,

>Für mich reicht es, wenn man haufenweise Quests erledigen kann mit deren 
>Erfahrungspunkte man verschiedene Talente erlernt und im Leveln aufsteigt. Mit 
>NPCs reden und mit der Welt interagieren (Türen öffnen, Kisten/Mobs plündern, usw.) kann.
Nun ja, in DA2 ist es bspw. so dass die NPCs einfach nur eine Statistenrolle spielen. Das heisst, die stehen nur da, ansprechen kannst Du die nicht. 
Auch die Art der Geschichtenerzählung soll ganz anders sein, Hawke als Charakter wird bspw. gar nicht "vorgestellt". Aber wie gesagt, ich selbst habe es nicht gesehen. Melde Dich bitte, würde mich interessieren wie Dein Eindruck ist,nachdem Du einwenig gespielt hast.

Aber insgesamt sind Deine Ansprüche an ein Rollenspiel in der Tat sehr niedrig. Es gibt Actionspiele oder Action-Adventures, die diesen Ansprüchen genügen (bspw. Assassins Creed 2). Bei mir selbst haben die RPGs von damals (aus Deiner Sicht wahrscheinlich Steinzeit) die Messlatte gesetzt und diese ist deutlich höher. So habe ich seit "Albion" kein RPG gespielt, welches mich wirklich begeisterte...

Und nehme die Kritiken an DAO2 nicht zu persönlich... Es ist doch nur ein Spiel. 
(geht auch für die Gegenseite) 

Viele Grüße
Amiga4ever


----------



## kornhill (13. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



MisterSmith schrieb:


> kornhill schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Nun ja das ist nicht ganz leicht zu Erklären. Ich versuchs mal.

Wenn ich mit der Piratin rumspringe, die wirklich knapp bekleidet ist und viele anzügliche Sprüche drauf hat. (hoffe des war kein Spoiler) Dann fände ich es sozusagen Seelenlos, wenn ich ihr eine festgebundene volle Lederrüstung anziehe. Irgendwie finde ich es einfach passender wenn sie halbnackt rumspringt und solche Sprüche drauf hat. Wenn ich am Gear schrauben würde, wäre sie irgendwann schwer Gepanzert (mehr oder minder) und hätte immer noch anzügliche Sprüche auf Lager. Solche Dinge funktionieren einfach besser wenn man das Aussehen nicht verändern kann. 
(Auch bei Zwischensequenzen, und bei den anderen Begleitern gibt es auch genau solche Situationen. Bei manchen fällt das mehr ins Gewicht als bei anderen. Ich hätte es auch gut gefunden einen zusätzlichen "frei" konfigurierbaren Char zu haben)

Edit: Mir gefällt das im allgemeinen auch sehr gut wenn ich alle Chars ausrüsten kann wie ich will. Finde die Lösung aus DA2 aber wie gesagt auch gut, und sehe persönlich keinen wirklich Nachteil in der Designentscheidung. Schade nur das es keine alternativen bei Party Rollenspielen gibt. Man also jetzt für solche Features wahrscheinlich auf Dungeon Siege 3 warten muss.

Edit Edit: Mir ist grade "Nails" aus Jagged Alliance 2 eingefallen. Dem konnte man seine Lederjacke nicht ausziehen, weil er Rocker war und sich lieber im Kugelhagel durchsieben hat lassen als das Ding auszuziehen. Das war natürlich ein System was den Mitstreitern weit mehr Seele gegeben hat als alles was ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## gammelbude (13. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



thege schrieb:


> gammelbude schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gerade weil es als Nachfolger von DAO beworben wurde (_oder kann sich hier
> ...


Durchaus richtig. Aber genau in der Situation ist die Bezeichnung als Teil 2 falsch. Beworben wurde es ja trotzdem als Nachfolger, obwohl es mit DA(O/1) im Groben so zusammenhängend ist wie DAO mit Dragon Age: Journeys.

Es steht natürlich auch nirgends das Teil 2 immer exakt ans Ende von Teil 1 anknüfen muss. Aber ausser ein paar ausgetauschten NPCs scheint Teil 1 auf Teil 2 fast keinen Einfluss zu haben. Und dann fragt man sich (zusammen mit den vielen anderen geänderten Features) natürlich was daran jetzt genau ein Sequel sein soll. 
Da war ja Awakenings mehr Sequel und hätte eher die 2 im Namen verdient (was natürlich aufgeund der Addon-Größe nicht gerechtferigt wäre, aber vom Prinzip her). 
Da wird man den Eindruck nicht los das eine gewisse "logische Chronologie" wohl dem Marketing geopfert wurde.

Ist natürlich etwas suspekt das die Bezeichnung im Namen so viel Bedeutung für manche Leute hat, aber ein Name verspricht natürlich auch immer ein gewisses Produkt das vor allem die "alteingesessenen" Kunden auch erwarten. Wenn man DA2 liest erwartet man eigentlich dass das DA(O)2 in der Packung ist, und nicht ein eigenständiges Spiel.
Das kann man so sehen oder nicht, aber im Prinzip ist das ganze Problem von EA/Bioware hausgemacht.
Hätten sie es einfach anders bezeichnet und gleich gesagt das man es nicht als drekten spirituellen Nachfolger von DAO sehen soll dann wäre die Kritik wesentlich verhaltener gewesen.


@kornhill: das stimmt durchaus. Aber zum einen macht man was falsch wenn der Schurke plötzlich eine Plattenrüstung trägt  zum anderen ist es ja kein Problem. Man muss dann für Isabella ja einfach nur entsprechende "sexy" Versionen von (Leder)Rüstungen entwerfen. Das ist an un für sich kein Problem und wurde ja schon in unzähligen Spielen gemacht.  Oder wie du selbst sagst: das Isabella als Pirat nur Stoffrüstung trägt wäre ja auch möglich gewesen. Aber sowas muss man eben durchplanen, einbauen, balancen etc.  
Warum das in DA2 nicht gemacht wurde klingt für mich daher eher nach Zeitmagel als nach Feature.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*



kornhill schrieb:


> MisterSmith schrieb:
> 
> 
> > kornhill schrieb:
> ...


Danke dir für deine sehr ausführliche Erklärung!   
Das ist dann wohl Geschmackssache, mir gefiel z. B. besonders gut bei Drakensang AFdZ, dass in den Zwischensequenzen die Mitstreiter/innen  trotz unterschiedlichster Animationen, mit  jeder aktuell angelegten Ausrüstung (und ohne    ) dargestellt wurden.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (13. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Selbst wenn jedes Spiel objektiv (so weit wie möglich) für sich gesehen werden sollte - was ich bestreite - reicht das nicht für so eine hohe Wertung bei DA 2. Es sind sogar dann einfach zu viele Mängel. Diese spricht PCG im (Print- wie Online) Test ja auch an, komischerweise aber mit zu wenig Auswirkung auf die Gesamtwertung.
Karte, Inventar, Charaktersystem (fehlende soziale Fähigkeiten - wirkt sich auch auf die Dialoge aus), Schlauchlevel, Atmosphäre (NSC - Reaktionen, leblose Welt, kopierte Gebiete), sterile Welt (Grafik) - all das ist zu viel an Mängeln. Das können auch die gute (aber kaum sehr gute) Story, die hervorragende Charakterinteraktion und die vielen Kämpfe nicht ausgleichen.

Egal wie der geneigte Fan die Wertung oder den Wertungsmaßstab dreht und wendet - es reicht objektiv (also unabhängig von eigenen Vorlieben) nicht für so eine hohe Wertung.
Aber eigentlich macht das wenig. Mount & Blade spiele ich auch gern - und würde dem Spiel max. 71 % geben, wegen fehlender Story, Quests und mittelalterlicher Grafik sowie fehlender Sprachausgabe.


----------



## MikeToreno (13. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Erfahrungsgemäß scheut sich PC Games im Gegensatz zu anderen eben, "Blockbuster- Games"  schlechtere Wertungen reinzudrücken. Hat sich zwar etwas verbessert, ist aber immer noch verbreitet.


----------



## Heiler (13. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

So, nach den ersten vielen Stunden im 2. Teil der Saga kann auch ich nun mitschreiben.
Als großer DA Fan gefällt mir das Universum des Spiels - und das läßt mich auch weiterspielen. Den Rest finde ich nicht so gut- im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Blockbustern Biowares sogar etwas beschämend. Nicht mal die Bäume rauschen im Wind sondern stehen nur surreal in der Umgebung rum.
Was auch komisch ist- als Besitzer der Signature Edition habe ich gleich zu Anfang so starke Waffen und Rüstungen bekommen, dass ich alles Gefundene gleich wieder verkaufen kann weil es an die Bonuswaffen der SE nicht rankommt.
Mich stört auch die extreme Gewaltdarstellung. Schließlich werden die Gegner ja regelmäßig komplett zerhackt. Ich weiß nicht was so etwas in einem RPG soll- das passt einfach nicht.
Insgesamt ist DA2 wohl aber auch gar kein RPG mehr. Es ist ein ganz banales Hack´n Slay mit einer Geschichte geworden.
Hoffentlich wird aus DA3 wieder ein RPG und HOFFENTLICH wird ME3 die Trilogie ruhmreich beenden und nicht auch so lieblos enden wie dieses Spiel, von dem so viele von uns sich so viel versprochen hatten.


----------



## Power-1988 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Ich muss auch vielen hier beipflichten!

Dragon Age 2 ist in vielen Bereichen einfach nur Mittelmaß, wenn nicht sogar einfach schlecht. Im Artikel werden sogar Sachen explizit angesprochen z.B. die Spielwelt. Lieblos wirkt sie! Und das nicht nur in 1-2 Gebieten sondern fast überall. "Dungeons" einfach kopiert und mehrmals wiederverwendet, fehlende spielerische Freiheit in der Spielwelt und dazu noch die teilweiße lieblose Gestaltung dieser Bereiche.

Als Nächstes werden sehr viele RPG-Elemente beseitigt. Händler sind einfach nur anklickbare Truhen, wenige verschiedene Gegenstände, Party-Mitglieder lassen sich fast nicht ausrüsten.... etc. etc.

Man könnte jetzt natürlich behaupten.. HALT! Es ist einfach actionalstiger so wie es jetzt ist und wir mussten einfach ein paar Features des Spiels dafür opfern.

Aber wo bleibt er spielerische Anspruch dieses Spiels? Ich meine es spawnen einfach Gegner während eines Kampfes. Woher kommen bitte diese Gegner auf einmal, ich habe vorher keinen von Ihnen im Level erblickt und auf einmal sind 5 Gegner hinter mir. Hmm... wie geht das? Immerhin bin ich doch in einem Schlauchlevel (wiedermal).

Ich zerhacke innerhalb von 2 Minuten einfach 10 Gegner ohne überhaupt wirklich etwas zu machen. Rechtsklick, ich drücke 1... tot... Nächster 3... tot... Nächster Rechtsklick. warte warte... 1... tot..

Also wenn sie es acionlastiger machen wollen dann ok aber wenn dann schon ordentlich.

Dieses Spiel hat, auch wenn die Charaktere und die Story super sind, nicht mehr als 75% verdient. Wie für dieses Spiel eine Wertung von 88% herauskommt ist mir unbegreiflich. Immerhin liefert ihr selbst schon mehr als ausreichend Kritikpunkte aber nichtsdestotrotz bekommt Dragon Age 88% Spielspaß.

Dragon Age: Origins aber bewertet ihr nur um 3% besser also mit 91% obwohl ihr dort nicht viel bemängelt habt bzw. nicht in diesem Ausmaß.

Beispiel:

DA2 - "Schwaches Leveldesign mit 1:1-Kopien ganzer Questgebiete"

DA - "Kulissenartige Levelgestaltung"

Zum Schluss:

Die Charaktere und Story ersetzt trotzdem nicht das komplette Spiel. Was bringt mir eine tolle Story mit vielen super Charakteren wenn ich mich durch den Rest des Spiels einfach nur "quälen" bzw. besser ausgedrückt schleppen muss?

Von einem Spiel mit 88% Spielspaß erwarte ich ein echtes Juwel einfach ein Spiel das jede Minute Spaß macht. 

Dies ist auf jedenfall eine krasse Fehlbewertung dieses Titels, andere Magazine haben da deutlich fairer (dem Spieler/Käufer gegenüber) und somit besser bewertet.


----------



## Ceridan (14. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Innerhalb von 18 Stunden musste ich mich mehrmals zwingen weiterzumachen. Was bisher rauskam:

Pros:
nach 18 Stunden Spielzeit möchte mir nichts einfallen!
Contra:
- Streetfighter Kämpfe - das ist doch wohl ein Witz was da abgeht. Feuerbälle und Infernos schaden der eigenen Gruppe nicht wenn man als normalo das Spiel spielt. Die Charaktere rutzschen von Gegner zu Gegner als wie wenn sie Seife unter ihren Schuhen hätten. Die Gegner fallen wie fliegen, dafür kommen aus allen Himmelsrichtungen glatt 100 mehr. Lächerlich!
- Ausrüstungsmanagement, absolut lachhaft. Man kann nur seinen Charakter umfangreich ausrüsten. Alle anderen Mitglieder beschränken sich auf Waffen Ringe, Amulette und Gürtel. Was hat Bioware da nur geraucht?
- Talentsystem. Einfach nur eingeschränkt und unübersichtlich. Warum kann die Seeräuberin nicht mit einem Bogen umgehen? Warum steht ihr das Talent nicht einmal zur Verfügung?
- Inventarsystem. Icons anstatt gezeichneter Ausrüstung machen vieles an Stimmung kaputt. Toll, da hat man mal wieder so ein braunes Axticon gefunden... . 
- lahme Story mit aufgesetzten Charakteren.
- Charaktere sind deutlich schwächer entwickelt  als in DA1.
- Dialoge - man möchte gar nicht glauben dass dies DA2 sein soll... .
- Dungeons, der gleiche Dungeon zum 6. Mal... *schnarch* Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob es Drachen Qunari oder Untote sind. 
- Was ist mit den Qunari aus DA1 geworden?  Sten hatte keine bescheuerten Hörner am Kopf! Was wurde aus der dunklen Brut, Hampelmänner mit zuwenig Haut im Gesicht? Das ist einfach nur erbärmlich.
- Bonus Items. Auch wenn man sie zugegebenerweise nicht verwenden muss zerstören sie das letzte bisschen Stimmung. Als Vorbesteller hatte ich gleich zu Anfang eines der besten Schwerter, Schilder und Rüstungen bisher. 

Das Spiel verdient bisher nicht mehr als 79 %. Wie bereit schon ein Vorredner sagte erwarte ich von einem Spiel mit 85%+ einen echten Spielspaßhammer... . 
DA2 ist einfach nur langweilig bisher. 

Es war schon übel was Bioware mit Mass Effect 2 angerichtet hat aber DA2 übertrifft dieses Spiel noch mal um längen.  Vielleicht werde ich auch einfach zu alt für dieses Neumodische Design... .

Hätte ich das nur geahnt...


----------



## Angeldust (14. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

@ Ceridan:

Spiels mal auf nem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad. Allein die Aussage dass du als Vorbesteller gleich zu Anfang eines der besten Schwer hattest disqualifiziert deine Aussagen eigentlich. Solltest evtl mal etwas weiter spielen bevor du ne endgültige Meinung ablässt...


----------



## Rod86 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

bisher muss ich sagen find ich DA2 garnicht mal so schlecht wie es von einigen gemacht wird. bin gerade aus den Deep Roads raus, keine Ahnung wieviel da eigentlich noch kommt. was mich mittlerweile stört sind die wiederholt benutzten level's. nicht nur das da vorgefertigte chunks zusammengesteckt wurden - das wär ja noch irgendwo vertretbar. nein da werden komplette gebiete recycled und als neu verkauft - in dem einfach irgendwo ein durchgang durch eine tür blockiert wird - arm, tut mir leid aber da wär mehr drin gewesen. 
extrem ärgerlich find ich auch, das man seinen npc kollegen kaum ausrüstung spendieren kann, oder anders - man ihre rüstung (brust, helm, schuhe, handschuhe) nicht durch normale "drops" verbessern kann. ich seh ein das das upgraden der gesamten rüstung kein schlechter schritt ist, vorallem weil bioware vermutlich dabei die wiedererkennbarkeit der charaktere im sinn hätte. kein schlechtes feature, aber dadurch landet zuviel gute ausrüstung im "Müll". 
wo wir auch beim nächsten punkt meiner kritik sind - man findet unzählige sachen die von vornherein als "müll" betitelt werden, auch in der entsprechenden kategorie im rucksack landen und auch ein dementsprechendes icon haben. - warum das alles? wenns doch eh nur müll zum verkaufen ist, dann doch einfach direkt mehr gold oder - und das wär mir lieber - etwas mehr zeit reingesteckt und eine kleine erklärung zu den gegenständen geschrieben wie das in den bisherigen bioware rpg's (me mal ausgenommen) die regel war. 
dadurch geht viel atmosphäre verloren. man findet waffen mit namen (also nicht nur "dolch" oder "bastardschwert") und erwartet irgendwo eine kleine erklärung zum entsprechenden item - aber es gibt keine. sehr schade.
da wurde viel gekürzt was im ersten moment nicht schlimm wirkt, im großen und ganzen aber dem spielspaß und der "immersion" schadet. 
das schnelle kampfsystem finde ich übrigens sehr erfrischend. allerdings sollte die kamera sich dabei intelligenter verhalten, sich mitdrehen oder weiter rauszoombar sein.


----------



## Stevo669 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Wenn man nicht als Multimillionär – sondern als Multimilliardär enden möchte, ja dann kommt so was wie DA2 zustande. Ich bin mir völlig sicher, dass ich so was in gleicher Zeit hingeschludert hätte. 

Der Erfolg von DAO ist Bioware einfach zu Kopf gestiegen – anders kann man sich kaum erklären wie DA2 so werden konnte. 

Der geniale Storyplot von DAO hätte nach meinen kühnsten Fantasien gar nicht zerstört werden können. Pustekuchen es ging doch – wie DA2 zeigt.

Eine völlig fehlende Hauptstory, oder was erreicht der Protagonist Hawk im Spiel überhaupt?
Nahezu schon fast masochistisch, perfide Ideen der Entwickler lassen die geflüchtete Familie Hawk sehr schnell hinweg sterben bzw. verschwinden – der Held Hawk hilft in Nebenquests im Spiel fast jedem Penner in Kirkwall. Selbst ist er Storytechnisch nicht in der Lage seine eigenen Leute und seine Familie beisammen zu halten. Einzig der volle Erfolg. Hatten da wohl die Protagonisten von Bioware etwa eine schwere Kindheit???

Üblicher Weise wünscht man sich ja in einem RPG, dass man die Story beeinflussen kann – sei es durch eigene Aktionen oder Entscheidungen – sei es durch NPC´s und deren Handlungen. DA2 zeigt hier nur die kalte Schulter. Egal was man, wie, wo oder auch nicht macht führt alles zum gleichen Ergebnis. Irgendwann fragt man sich – warum man eigentlich nicht z. B. kriminell werden kann, warum z. B. bei einem Spieltitel ab 18 Jahren keine wirklichen Sexszenen als Intermezzo das Gameplay würzen?

Wozu man eigentlich Geld sammeln kann ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel, ein paar lumpige Händler, die immer nur das gleiche feilbieten, ohne das die Ausrüstung wirklich besser und schöner wird – Fehlanzeige – dafür hunderte von verschiedenen Waffen alle mit der gleichen Wirkung auf die Gegner – irgendwie völlig Banane!

Wie man es schafft zwar die gleichen Charaktere wie im ersten Teil einzusetzen – sie aber völlig anders aussehen zu lassen ohne dass zwischen DAO und DA2 ein Zeitunterschied in der Story gewachsen ist – dass kann nur der oben erwähnten Oberflächlichkeit von Bioware zuzuschreiben sein. 
In diesem Zusammenhang wirkt es fast schon grotesk, dass ausgerechnet die alte Hexe Flemeth aus DAO als ältere Mutter bekannt plötzlich in DA2 mit der weiblichsten und besten Figur im Spiel aufkreuzt. Die Zwerge in DA2 sind kaum kleiner als Menschen, die Elfen potthässlich geworden. Mit nahezu kaum einer NPC Spielfigur kann man interagieren. Keine freien Unterhaltungen mehr, kaum Geschäfte oder Orte wo man die Story leben kann etc.

Selbst habe ich DA2 jeweils als männliche Figur nun als Magier, Krieger und Schurke durch – kaum Unterschiede, keine Änderungen bei den anderen Charakteren. Das Game ist in einem Drittel der Zeit von DAO fertig und man hat es auch sich auch herbeigewünscht. Langweile pur – so möchte ich es mal ausdrücken.

Ganz sicher bin ich der Meinung, dass Bioware niemals im Leben GTA IV gespielt hat – oder aber völlig unfähig ist. Die Freiheit in einer Stadt zu agieren, seine Wohnung aufzusuchen, interaktive Tätigkeiten mit anderen NPC´s auszuüben und die Story sich nach etwaigen Erfolgen, Misserfolgen oder Benehmen auf andere Figuren bewegt dürfte weder ein inhaltlicher, technischer noch Innovativer Neubeginn im RPG sein.

Manchmal muss man sich halt im Hirn mehr anstrengen. 
DA2 ist kein Bioware – sondern Biomüll!


----------



## SethWinterstein (14. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Kurzer Zwischenruf. Auch DA war schon kein perfektes Spiel, dort gab es auch allerlei Mängel. Sei es die Performance, die nutzlosen und kaum vorhandenen Items, die peinliche Geschichte, die DLCs die schon ins Spiel gehörten, Quests, allgemein die Technik, die übertriebenen Blutspritzer, der Charaktereditor, die Grafik, das solide Kampfsystem oder das Leveldesign. Das nämlich war wirklich Kulissenartig. Das ist aber kein Pro sondern ein Kontra, denn es wirkte eben nur schlecht hingezimmert. Als Beispiel sei nur das Zwergenviertel der Armen erwähnt. Es bestand aus nicht mehr als einem Gang und ein paar wenige NPCs. Das man sich im Slum bewegte war dem Bereich gar nicht anzumerken.

DA war ein gutes Rollenspiel, hatte seine Wertungen aber wohl eher dem Umstand erhalten, dass es seit Jahren schon kein Spiel dieser Art mehr gab.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> ..., die DLCs die schon ins Spiel gehörten, ...


Kurzer Ruf zurück.  
Der gesamte DLC bei der Ultimate Edition von Origins ist meiner Meinung nach das mit Abstand schlechteste am ganzen Spiel, dort gab es z. B. auch komplettes Gebietsrecycling (Ostagar).
Wenn ich DA irgendwann mal wieder spielen werde, dann mit Sicherheit ohne den ganzen DLC.


----------



## Paraciel (14. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

@Stevo669:
Das mit den Sexszenen wäre ein no go für die Amis; aber schau doch mal in "The Witcher 2" rein;P


----------



## SethWinterstein (14. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Richtig, Gebietsrecycling. Eine Frechheit dafür Geld zu verlangen oder es sogar als neu zu verkaufen. Die Wächterfeste jedoch war tatsächlich sinnvoll und gerade daher umso mehr eine Dreistigkeit sondergleichen, gleich am ersten Tag nicht nur die Hand aufzuhalten, sondern auch gleich noch Werbung im Spiel zu integrieren, mittels eines NPCs den man ins Lager gestellt hat. Auch Shale war ein sinnvoller und guter DLC aber ebenfalls wieder ein Spielinhalt. Kostenlos sicher, nur nicht für Gebrauchtkäufer. Da musste sich also der ehrliche Käufer nicht nur einen ganzen Charakter runterladen damit er das Spiel vollständig hatte, nein er wurde auch daran gehindert es wieder zu verkaufen. Die DLCs waren also keinesfalls schlecht, wohl aber war ihre Existenz fraglich, vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis gar nicht erst zu sprechen oder der Qualität wie der von Ostagar.

Und der Punkt wurde hier ja auch nicht nur wiederholt, es war auch bei DA nur ein Kritikpunkt von vielen, die alle unter den rosaroten Teppich fallen. Mit Dragon Age 2 wurde eben dieser Teppich unter den schon eine Menge Dreck gelandet ist (nicht nur von der DA Marke) gelüftet.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> ...Die Wächterfeste jedoch war tatsächlich sinnvoll und gerade daher umso mehr eine Dreistigkeit sondergleichen, gleich am ersten Tag nicht nur die Hand aufzuhalten, sondern auch gleich noch Werbung im Spiel zu integrieren, mittels eines NPCs den man ins Lager gestellt hat. Auch Shale war ein sinnvoller und guter DLC aber ebenfalls wieder ein Spielinhalt....


Die Geschichte in der Festung der Wächter war gut erzählt, aber nur das reicht für mich nicht, genau wie bei DA 2. Vielleicht habe ich auch was verpasst, hatte die Sache ich glaube mit der Forschung an der Blutmagie abgelehnt.
Und Shale hatte ich nicht lange in der Gruppe...

Ein User hat in einem Kommentar zum 4players-Test von DA2 auf diesen Blog-Eintrag von Brent Knowles hingewiesen, viel mehr muss man eigentlich nicht sagen...


> Discussion on Dragon Age 2 began around this time and looking ahead I knew that I wasn’t going to be satisfied with what Dragon Age 2 would be.
> 
> Party control/tactical combat are huge factors in my enjoyment of a role-playing game as is adopting the role of the hero (i.e., customizing my character).I was fairly certain Dragon Age would transition towards more of a Mass Effect experience, which while enjoyable is not the type of role-playing game I play. *
> 
> Could I be the lead designer on such a title? Certainly… though if I were going to work on a game adopting a set-in-stone protagonist I’d rather work on something lighter, like a shooter. *


 blog.brentknowles.com/2010/08/15/bioware-brent-year-10-fall-2008-summer-2009/


----------



## SethWinterstein (14. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

@Stevo669:
Das mit den Sexszenen wäre ein no go für die Amis; aber schau doch mal in "The Witcher 2" rein;P   
Das
 ist allerdings falsch. Sexszenen sind für Amis kein Problem, das sieht 
man an ihren Büchern, ihren Filmen und von der Pornoindustrie rede ich 
erst gar nicht. Die Prüfbehörde ist da eher das Problem, so wie bei uns.
 Oder würde jemand sagen, ein brutales Spiel ist ein no go für Deutsche?
 Wobei man ja in Mass Effect bereits freizügigeren Sex zeigte, okay man 
stoppte exakt vor den Nippeln, worüber sich jeder Regisseur totlachen 
würde aber es geht durchaus mehr. Man müsste nur den Anspruch dafür 
haben aber da man ja bei den Liebesszenen zum Teil die exakt gleichen 
Animationen, nur mit veränderter Kameraeinstellungen, benutzt hat scheint man von Arbeit ohnehin nicht soviel zuhalten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Man braucht sich nur folgende 2 Links anschauen, dann weiß man schon, welchen Weg Bioware anstrebt:

Hier: http://www.gamona.de/games/bioware,10-millionen-verkaeufe-ist-das-neue-ziel:news,1783573.html

Und hier: http://www.computerspiele.com/bioware-will-cod-zielgruppe-fuer-dragon-age-2.html

Ich glaube damit ist wohl alles gesagt und deswegen denke ich, wird sich da auch bei zukünftigen Spielen nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## Amiga4ever (15. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Danke Shadow_Man für den Link.

Zitat: "Wir haben Daten, die zeigen, dass eine Menge Leute RPGs spielen, obwohl sie diese nicht notwendigerweise als RPGs bezeichnen würden."

Lustig dass Bioware vergessen hat, wie ein Rollenspiel definiert ist und was es ausmacht. Sicher nach der falschen Definition (RPG = Du spielst eine Rolle in der Welt) ist jeder bessere Ego Shooter ein Rollenspiel. Nur, eine falsche Definition macht die Sache nicht unbedingt richtig. So einem Typen würde ich gerne eins mit meinem DSA Regelwerk-Wälzer auswischen. Wieso fällt denen nicht einfach eine neue Genre Bezeichnung dafür ein? Rollenspiele sind seit 1996 tot.


----------



## srang12345 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Also ich fand das spiel wirklich wirklich geil...

ich fnd den ersten teil sowieso etwas zu langsam...das hat auf dauer den spielspaß genommen...das find ich seehr gut behoben..

schade ist das sie einfach für alle mienen den selben aufbau haben alles gleich außer paar türen zu..dass war wirklich entäuschend

 wie bis jetzt noch bei jedem DAO ist die vertonung (auf englisch) grandios und einfach unschlagbar...auch wenn ich bei dem kommunikationssystem nich immer durchgeblickt habe...so ist es möglich innerhalb von 2 klicks von einem magier geknutscht zu werden obwohl man nur etwas das verhältnis pflegen wollte..

alles in allem 2 wirklich wunderschöne tage in absolut filmreifer atmosphere...ein problem bleibt meiner meinung nach, in einiegen...wenigen(!!!) situationen war das balancing vollkommen unter aller s** ... ich laufe durch eine ganze map problemlos öffne eine tür und versuche 7 mal diesen einen raum zu clearen...das zerstört den in diesem spiel so wichtigen spielfluss...ein großes -- 

ich fand das neue system mit weniger sammeln und mehr craften wirklich eine erleichterung...auch das skill und abilities system find ich absolut verkraftbar...es dauert zwar bis der char mit diesem system richtig in schwung kommt aber die vielen specs haben das für mich wieder wett gemacht...und letzten endes gab es auch genug punkte zu vergeben.

extrem geil find ich die einführung des item und char lyouts ala WoW...bekannt einfach zu handeln und durch die wechselnden farben weiß man immer was man verkaufen kann..

auch die kleine anbindung am ende an den ersten teil gefällt mir und lässt mich auf VIELE weitere teile hoffen dieses spiel hat potenzial zu einem Epos...

viele reden von hardware problemen..und save problemen ...ich hatte keine daher werde ich mich nicht einmischen ...wenig wirklich neues...aber eine sehr gute umsetztung bereits vorhandener möglichkeiten und meiner meinung nach ein echtes schmuckstück in meiner PCG sammlung..


----------



## Verner (15. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

dieser test ist eine schande und für mich ein deutliches signal dafür, das man hier nicht beraten wird, sondern lediglich weiterer werbung ausgesetzt wird. byebye pc games, hoffentlich haben sich die verkauften werbekampagnen dafür gelohnt.


----------



## Stevo669 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



Amiga4ever schrieb:


> Danke Shadow_Man für den Link.
> 
> Zitat: "Wir haben Daten, die zeigen, dass eine Menge Leute RPGs spielen, obwohl sie diese nicht notwendigerweise als RPGs bezeichnen würden."
> 
> Lustig dass Bioware vergessen hat, wie ein Rollenspiel definiert ist und was es ausmacht. Sicher nach der falschen Definition (RPG = Du spielst eine Rolle in der Welt) ist jeder bessere Ego Shooter ein Rollenspiel. Nur, eine falsche Definition macht die Sache nicht unbedingt richtig. So einem Typen würde ich gerne eins mit meinem DSA Regelwerk-Wälzer auswischen. Wieso fällt denen nicht einfach eine neue Genre Bezeichnung dafür ein? Rollenspiele sind seit 1996 tot.


Zum Zitat von Bioware möchte ich folgendes hinzufügen:

Achtung (Sarkasmus)
"Wir haben eine Hochrechnung nach der wir - 
wenn wir 
a) weniger arbeiten
b) weniger das Hirn anstrengen
c) mehr die Gamer belügen
unterm Strich - mehr verdienen......

Das Genre ist ja schon als "Actiontitel" a´la "Diablo" bekannt und so würde ich es auch maximal einschätzen.

Dem Prinzip nach wäre es sinnvoller gewesen mit dem sogeannten Helden aus Ferelden (DAO) die Geschichte weiter laufen zu lassen z. B. mit Szenarien in Orlais oder Kampf gegen die Qunari.

Nichts von dem was vollmundig angekündigt wurde - wurde tatsächlich in DA2 verwirklicht. An die Macht kommen heißt für Bioware das gleiche Ende in der Galgenburg, wie in die Berge zu verschwinden. Nicht mal ein Krönungsritual wie Alistairs Krönung in DAO war drin. Wo war das versprochene Wiedersehen mit Morrigan? Oder war ich da eine rauchen??? 

Leider wird es Bioware nicht die Bohne interessieren wie weit sie mit Teil 2 abgestürzt sind - vermutlich kaufen sich mindestens genau so viele Menschen Teil 2 wie Teil 1 und die ganzen DLC´s.


----------



## JonnyL (16. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Aktionreiche kämpfe.... toll
Crafting System ..... echt nett
Story und Charaktere ..... suuper
Aber Atmosphäre ..... bis jetzt kaum :/ . 
Gerade die Atmosphäre hat mich bei DAO vom hocker gehauen. Diese bedrohung, die Angst , die dunkle Brut .... alles bishin zum funken Hoffnung am anfang. Alles zusammen wirkte glaubwürdig. DA2 gelingt dies (bisher) nicht .Und ich hab nich das gefühl das´et sich noch bessert. Die Stunden die ich bisher damit verbracht hab ,haben mir wenig freude dafür aber mehr entäuschungen berreitet. Bei Ankunft in Kirkwal starrte ich erstmal ne weile ohne regung auf den Bildschirm. Kaum zu glauben , alles sah so lieblos designt aus. Alles wie mal schnell hingewürfelt. N NPC hier, ne Pflanze da, viele Statuen dort (für meinen Geschmack zu übertrieben für ne ehemalige Sklaven stadt und alle in Bronze statt von Sklaven in Stein gehauen). Hät ich selbst glaub ich auch hinbekommen . Und dies zieht sich bis jetzt so ziehmlich durchs Spiel. Ich hab dehn Test gelesen ,bei ner 88er wertung dacht ich kann man ja nix falsch machen. Falsch gedacht, Geld weg ^^. Das Spiel hätte meiner meinung nach keine 80er bekommen ,vieleicht gerade so die 70er.

Ich kann nur raten ,wer bei DAO förmlich eingetaucht ist und Nächte dort verbracht hat, SOLTE SICH DA2 NICH KAUFEN!!!
Wer DAO "nur" gezokt hat, Monster kloppen etc der darf ruhigen gewissens zugreifen.

DA2 macht vieles richtig ,bleibt aber beim (für mich)alles entscheidenen RPG faktor Atmosphäre völlig auf der strecke.
All das gute in diesem Spiel geht völlig zu grunde ,weil bei der lieblosigkeit beim Leveldesign man ständig nur leise durch die Backen pfeift "sieht ja echt langweilig aus".


----------



## marboso (19. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Ich will nicht akzeptieren, dass der "altmodische" Rollenspielzug abgefahren ist.
Es würde mich wirklich einmal interessieren, wie groß der Markt für klassische Rollenspiele ist. Man liest hier im Forum und im restlichen Internet von so vielen Leuten, die sich das wünschen, dass die Frage aufkommt, warum es nicht zumindest Nieschenprodukte gibt, die versuchen, klassische Rollenspieler anzusprechen. Seit Jahren ist überhaupt nichts mehr herausgekommen, das ansatzweise etwas mit Rollenspiel zu tun gehabt hätte außer Drakensang und Dragon Age. Alles andere ist sinnloses Linkemaustasteklicken mit Levelmechanik.


----------



## Krampfkeks (20. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



marboso schrieb:


> Ich will nicht akzeptieren, dass der "altmodische" Rollenspielzug abgefahren ist.
> Es würde mich wirklich einmal interessieren, wie groß der Markt für klassische Rollenspiele ist. Man liest hier im Forum und im restlichen Internet von so vielen Leuten, die sich das wünschen, dass die Frage aufkommt, warum es nicht zumindest Nieschenprodukte gibt, die versuchen, klassische Rollenspieler anzusprechen. Seit Jahren ist überhaupt nichts mehr herausgekommen, das ansatzweise etwas mit Rollenspiel zu tun gehabt hätte außer Drakensang und Dragon Age. Alles andere ist sinnloses Linkemaustasteklicken mit Levelmechanik.


   Drakensang 1 kam noch Recht gut an - die übrigen Teile nichtmehr. War dennoch ein klasse Spiel.
Dragon Age 2 ist meiner Meinung nach noch eher ein klassisches Rollenspiel als beispielsweise The Witcher. Es sieht nach stumpfer Action aus - aber es ist verdammt viel Taktik von nöten (dank fehlenden Zauberkombinieren (z.B. Öl + Feuer) und ohne Teamschaden natürlich weniger als noch in Teil 1.
Alpha Protocoll legte den Fokus komplett auf Skills und Dialoge


----------



## doomfire88 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Sorry aber wenn da2 ne 88 bekommt hätte der Dao den 1000er sprengen müssen. Ist euch eure userwertung im vergleich mit eurer nicht peinlich?? Nein jetz mal im ernst ich hab da2 gezockt und mich total darauf eingestellt das es nen anderes spielgefühl als teil 1 sein soll  (also nix wäääh fan geflenne wääh) aber wtf nochmal im grunde sieht die Rechnung so aus:
DaO 
- liebe zum deteil
- UMFANG
- Rollenspiel
- schauplätze
- WIRKLICH tollen charaktären
=da2

Der Test is ne absolute frechheit weil da2 auch für sich alleine stehent an allen ecken und enden lieblos und hinkeklatscht ist. 70-80 würd ich geben und auch nur wegen der guten dialoge. Ich lese gerne auf eurer seite aber in zukunft guck ich auf 4players.. würd euch empfehlen den test dort mal zu lesen.

Btw wenn Bioware nen wirklichen Nachfolger rausbringen würde und das eben noch 3-4 jahre dauern würd hätt ich auch nix dagegen.


----------



## doomfire88 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

aja sry für die vielen fehler :>


----------



## Gales (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Ich habe das Spiel aufgrund eurer Bewertung gekauft und mich nun auch durchgequält.
Ich verstehe echt nicht wie ihr bei dem Teil auf eine 88 kommt.
Habt ihr das überhaupt nach Akt 1 mal weitergespielt?

Bei sowas muss man schon mal fragen, wieviel ihr für geschönte Testberichte bezahlt bekommt


----------



## MassdeathNmeofmnkynd (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

es ist für mich unverständlich wie so ein spiel eine wertung von über 73 % erhalten kann..das spiel ist eine epic fail in jeden aspekt  grafik sch... story sch.... atmosphäre sch... Syncro sch.... kampfsystem sch.... pc steurung sch.... was mich auch gleich dazu bringt wo ist xbox controller unterstützung geblieben, die zu entfernen verbirgt trotzdem nicht das dass spiel ein absolutes konsolendoofi noob spiel ist mit dem bioware und co ein bisschen geld drücken  wollen.....Das spiel ist so schnell runtergeflogen wie ich es installiert hatte, bedaure jeden depp der sich das spiel gekauft hat!


----------



## Dirtyfinger (29. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Das Spiel ist im Vergleich zu DA wirklich mies. 
1. Kämpfe wurden "coolifiziert". 'Button = Awesome' war die Devise, was in miesen 3-Phasen Schlaganimationen resultiert, die das Kanonenfutter explodieren lassen. Die Gegner hingegen sind so langsam wie in DA, bekommen dafür aber teleportierende Verstärkung und 10-mal mehr Lebenspunkte als die Spielercharaktere. Null Balance!
2. Faules Design! Zum einen sind da die wieder und wieder recycelten Maps. Zum anderen das Inventar: Kommt schon vor das man 5 verschiedene magische Gegenstände mit demselben nondescriptiven Namen hat (z.B. "Ring", "Amulet", "Langbogen"). Hinzu kommt das man seine Kollegen nicht mit Rüstung ausstatten kann. Ausserdem findet man dauernd "Müll", der sogar eine eigene Kategorie hat. Wozu???
3. Inkonsistente Story-Spieler Interaktion. Das Hauptthema ist der unversöhnliche Konflikt zwischen Magiern und den sie unterdrückenden Templar. Alle Magier werden ohne Ausnahme eingesperrt, getötet, oder lobotomisiert, insofern diese sich nicht verstecken können. Aber kein Templar zuckt auch nur mit der Wimper ob der Tatsache, dass Hawke (wenn so gewählt) selbst Magier ist. Templar sind oft genug Zeuge, dass Hawke Feuer verschießt, mit nem Stab rumrennt, Blutmagie nutzt .... und in einer Villa lebt. Aber kein Verhaftungskommando für den Typ mit dem Button of Awesome.
4. Sterbendslangweilige Nebenquests und Miniquests. Bei Nebenquests heißts fast ausnahmslos: Renne nach A, töte rum, hier hast 50 Silber. Bei Miniquests heißts: Renne nach A, hier hast 50 Silber. Und die Frage, woher Hawke weiß, wer wo was haben will bleibt offen. Auch die semi-regulären Quests lassen eine involvierende Story vermissen. Meist plappert man die Gegenden der Reihe nach ab, bloß weil auf der Karte ein Questzeichen strahlt. Es besteht fast Null Motivation Aufträge von Anfang bis Ende zu verfolgen, ganz egal wie "eilig" es sein soll.
5. ...
6. ...

Für eine Dragon Age Fortsetzung ist das Spiel eine Katastrophe. Gut, es hat auch seine guten Seiten, wie das englische Voice-Acting, die Gesichtsanimationen, die amüsanten Dialoge zwischen Partymitgliedern und Varric ... und hieße das Spiel nicht Dragon Age sondern was-weiß-ich Golden Dragon Axe Effect 2, dann wäre das Spiel auch ganz ok - aber als nachfolger von Dragon Age Online ist das Spiel eine jämmerliche Schande.


----------



## Mathragor (3. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Die Story ist so schlecht im Vergleich zum Vorgänger!

Ich hab es nichtmal geschafft es durch zu spielen, weil die Handlung mich absolut nicht motiviert weiter zu spielen. 
Mich erinnert das irgendwie an GTA oder Mafia (geh von A nach B, hau dem auf die Mappe weil er stunk macht, danach gehste zu dem ... ) , aber nicht an ein Fantasy Rollenspiel. 

Die Handlung ist für mich eines der wichtigsten Aspekte bei so einem Spiel, und da hat Bioware übelst gefailt. 
Für mich sieht das echt so aus, als ob denen keine Story eingefallen ist, und sie sich dann so einen Quatsch haben einfallen lassen. 

Wie gesagt, ich habe es gar nicht durch gespielt. Bin gerade kurz nach Akt 1. 
Vielleicht wird es noch besser, aber ich habe jetzt schon keine Lust mehr ehrlich gesagt. 

Das Kampfsystem finde ich sehr genial. 
Ich habe nichts dagegen dass es actionreicher ausgefallen ist, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Im Gegenteil, das hat mir sofort Spass gemacht. 
Aber die langweilige Story ruiniert mir irgendwie den Spielspass. 
Da bringt auch das geilste Kampfsystem nichts.

Ich spiele nicht nur Rollenspiele, sondern auch Action-Spiele und Ego Shooter.
Jetzt wollte ich halt einfach mal wieder ein Rollenspiel spielen.
Aber ich denke da spiele ich lieber wieder den Vorgänger. Der ist dem 2er um Lichtjahre vorraus.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*



Mathragor schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe es gar nicht durch gespielt. Bin gerade kurz nach Akt 1.
> Vielleicht wird es noch besser, aber ich habe jetzt schon keine Lust mehr ehrlich gesagt.


Es wird besser. Die Geschichte ist zwar keine epische "Ich verhau einen Drachen, der zum Erzdämon wurde und muss vorher noch verdorbenes Blut trinken"- Story, aber der erste Akt handelt ja eigentlich nur von Hawkes erstem Jahr und der Geldsammelaktion für die Expedition. Später kommt noch der ein oder andere Aspekt hinzu, aber wer mit eher politischen Geschichten nichts anfangen kann, wird auch an den folgenden zwei Kapiteln keine Freude haben.


----------



## Lagavulin (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Hallo allerseits. Ich habe diesen Beitrag bereits im Rollenspielforum gepostet, aber trotz der netten Versuche von Herbboy konnte ich keine Antwort auf meine Frage bekommen. Deswegen versuche ich es hier nochmal:

Vor kurzem erwarb ich nach langen Jahren Computerspiele-Abstinenz die aktuelle PC-Games, hauptsächlich wegen des beigefügten HMM5. Da ich mal wieder ein bißchen Zeit mit meinen
Lieblingsgenres (RPG und Rundenstrategie) verbringen wollte, guckte ich
hier und da, was es zur Zeit so alles an Aktuellem gibt und stieß dabei
auf Dragon Age 2, was ja auch nicht schwer war.

Neben den zu erwartenden Lobeshymnen, gab es aber auch Reviews wie dieses hier: www.rpgcodex.net/content.php ,
wo sich der Rezensent zwar um Objektivität bemüht, aber nicht umhin
kann, dass Spiel mehr oder weniger in Grund und Boden zu verreißen.
Einige seiner Hauptkritikpunkte:
- Eine unlogische und von Inkonsistenzen bestimmte Story
- Aus dem Nichts auftauchende Gegnerwellen
- Copy+paste maps
- Unausgereiftes Loot- und Itemsystem
- MMO-typische, phantasielose Quests: "Kille 10 dies, hole 10 das"
- Schlauchlevel
- Levelscaling
- LP-Blasen als Gegner
Das alles führt er sehr nachvollziehbar anhand von Beispielen an, so daß
man, auch ohne das Spiel gespielt zu haben, einen sehr guten Einblick
bekommt, ob das Spiel was für einen ist oder nicht.

Was mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt sehr verdutzt hat, ist wie die PC-Games, obwohl sie
im Test im Prinzip dieselben Punkte bemängelten (und noch einige mehr),
trotz allem auf eine Wertung von 88% kam. Auch bevor ich mich im Netz
umsah, kam mir der Gedanke, dass die im Test angeführten Kritikpunkte
normalerweise dazu ausreichen, eine Wertung erheblich zu drücken. Und
was da an Postitivem erwähnt wurde: Reicht das wirklich aus, um das
Spiel da noch rauszureißen?


----------



## Lagavulin (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Als Antwort drauf sagte Herbboy, dass DA2 sich eher nicht so sehr an die "Old School" Gemeinde richtet. Darauf mein zweiter Post:

Das ist ja genau das Problem, was ich habe. Das es eben nicht Old School vs. New School ist, sondern, dass die angeführten Kritikpunkte das Spiel alles andere als überdurchschnittlich machen. Über Levelscaling kann man streiten, über Inkonsistenzen in der Story hinwegsehen (mir macht's zumindest nicht so irre viel aus), aber ein Großteil der bemängelten Dinge machen dieses Spiel sozusagen "faktisch" schlecht. Sie sind objektivierbar und haben nichts mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun.
Du sagst, das Spiel sei trotzdem gut. Mich würde wirklich interessieren, was es denn denn dann so gut macht. So wie ich das sehe, bleibt nämlich nicht mehr viel, wo DA2 noch punkten kann...

Edit: Was ich halt nicht verstehe, ist, wenn die PC-Games Wertungen von 90% und mehr nur für absolute Ausnahmespiele vergibt, die einem vielleicht alle Jubeljahre mal unterkommen und die in keiner Spielesammlung fehlen sollten, wie kann dann DA2, das ja anscheinend in nahezu jedem Aspekt mängelbehaftet ist (und zum Teil sogar kinnladen-auf-den-tisch-knall-mäßiger Murks), nur 2% weniger bekommen?
Dass man das Spiel wegen der Inszenierung und der actionreichen, flotten Kämpfe "gut" finden kann, ist ja eine Sache. Aber 88%?


----------



## KabraxisObliv (9. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Actionreiche Kämpfe, weniger klassisches Rollenspiel*

Wer noch Fragen zum Spiel hat oder seine Meinung niederschreiben möchte, kann dies auch gerne im Sammelthread im Forum machen.
Dort ist die Chance vielleicht höher eine Antwort bzw Kommentare zum Beitrag zu erhalten, da der Thread dort immer "aktuell" ist und der Test hier möglicherweise doch deutlich weniger aufgerufen wird als anfangs.

Feedback zum Test selbst ist hier natürlich besser aufgehoben.


----------



## SteelTiger (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Dragon Age 2 im Test: Das kontrovers diskutierte Rollenspiel erhitzt die Gemüter*

Erinnert stark an Assassin's Creed mit der Steuerung, und Handhabung, ebenso wie die Linearität. Die Grafik scheint zwar nicht auf den neusten Stand, ist aber ausreichend.
Schnell fallen die immer gleichen Karten auf, und eine wirkliche Abwechslung kommt nicht zu Stande. Auflösungen von Quests gehen leider zu schnell einher, sodass man kaum den Grund der Auswirkungen mitbekommt. Dies macht es schwierig die gesamte / die vielen einzelnen Geschichten zu verstehen. Zum Beispiel ist es mir vollständig unklar, warum ich jahrelang kein kontakt zu meiner Schwester hatte, nachdem Sie eingesperrt wurde, obwohl andere Sie besuchen. Der Grund / die Quelle wurde natürlich am Ende nicht aufgelöst, denn die Probleme mit der Blutmagie bestanden auch schon vor den Götzen. (Falls es in Teil 1 erzählt wurde, müsste ich diesen noch spielen). Leider ist das Rollenspiel eher Oberflächlich gehalten, so kann man jediglich Attribute vergeben, Fertigkeitsbäume erweitern, sowie den eigenen Char ausrüsten. Manchmal haben die eigenen Reaktionen Auswirkungen auf die Spielumgebung, aber nicht auf die Haupthandlung. Ach spielt es keine Rolle, ob Eure Begleiter Euch hassen, lieben oder egal sind. Stehlen wird von Wachen gar nicht beachtet. So kann man getrost die Truhe des Truchsess lehren während sich eine Wache neben Einen befindet.

Fazit: die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, nach einigen Stunden aber kein Problem mehr. Das Spiel scheint oberflächlich gehalten, obwohl der vielen Quests und Sprachdialoge. Für wirkliche RPG-Gamer kein Muss. Wenn die Story etwas verständlicher und aufgeschlüsselter sein würde, würde das eine enorme Aufwertung bedeuten.
Das Spiel ist zeitweilig, viel zu blutig. Man kann die Bluteffekte nur teilweise ausschalten.


----------

